# Beautiful stadiums



## MoreOrLess

*Your Top 10 Stadia*

Since I think the whole Europe vs US debate seems to be getting a little bitchy how about posting our top 10 stadia(including those under contruction but not those still in the planning phase)? I'll start off with...

1.New Wembley 
2.Reliant Stadium
3.Azteca Stadium
3.Allianz Arena
5.San Siro
6.Solider Field 
7.MCG
8.Guangdong Olympic Stadium
9.Bernabeu Stadium
10.Dragão Stadium


----------



## erki89

That's pretty hard for me since there are so many great stadiums out there, but i'll give it a try. 
Allianz Arena
Soldier Field
Estadio do Dragao
Ibrox Stadium
Stade de France
Nou Camp
Santiago Bernabeu
Azteca
Emirates
Spyros Louis

I'm pretty sure i forgot some..


----------



## Madman

Nou Camp
Estadio da Laz
Allianz Arena
Munich Olympic Stadium
Wembley
Melbourne Cricket Ground
Guangdong Olympic Stadium
Reliant Satdium
Telstra Stadium
Stade de France


----------



## eddyk

1 - New/Old Wembley (ENG)








2 - Anfield (ENG)








3 - Lords (ENG)








4 - Wimbledon 








5 - Millennium Stadium (WAL)








6 - Estadio da Luz (POR)








7 - Stade de France (FRA)








8 - Allianz Arena (DEU)








9 - Nou Camp (ESP)








10 - Oita 'Big Eye' Stadium (JPN)


----------



## JacobRit

New Wembley
Old Wembley
OSU Horseshoe stadium
Allianz Arena
City of Manchester Stadium
Sapporo dome
Eatadio Da Luz
Telstra Stadium
Carrow road
Blundell Park


----------



## mumbojumbo

Nou Camp
Sapporo Dome
New Wembley
Guangdong Olympic Stadium
Seoul Sangam WC Stadium
San Siro

.........


----------



## raswok15

New Wembley
Reliant Stadium
MCG
Barnebeau
Allainz Arena
San Siro
Nou Camp
Azteca
Guangdong Olympic Stadium
Telstra Stadium


----------



## Niger

Sapporo Dome
San Siro
Maracanà
Amsterdam Arena
Azteca
New Delle Alpi
Melbourne CG
Reliant Stadium
Estadio Da Luz
Anfield Road


----------



## PHXbevo

1) Reliant Stadium









2) Rose Bowl - "The Grandaddy"









3) Ohio Stadium - "The 'Shoe"









4) Wrigley Field









5) Neyland Stadium









6) Fenway Park









7) Old Trafford 









8) St James Park









9) New Wembley 









10) Michigan Stadium - "The Big House"


----------



## railway stick

*top 10*

1. Feyenoord Rotterdam
2. Seahawks Seattle
3. Auf Schalke Gelsenkirchen
4. San Siro Milano
5. New Wembley London
6. PSV Eindhoven
7. Saddle Dome Calgary
8. Ibrox Glasgow
9. New York Yankees
10.Stade de France, Paris


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful

Only completed Stadiums on my list, and ones I'm familar with.

1. Reliant Stadium - Best new stadium in the world. Surely, the benchmark.

2. Nou Camp - First stadium that made me go, wow.(back in 82) A classic.

3. San Siro - speechless when I first saw the renovations for Italian 90. Looking tired, but nothing that can't be fixed. I'm sure.

4. Old Trafford - I'm biased, so sue me. Nah, it's a good footballing arena, will only get better with the planned extensions.

5. Da Luz - Classy

6. Newlands Cricket Ground - beautiful, and in perhaps the most picturesque setting of all sporting arenas.

7. Saitama Stadium - My fav in Japan, perhaps even Asia.

8. Stade de France - sexy, shame you're a bit away from the pitch, but can't fault the asthetics.

7. Old Trafford Cricket Ground - yeah it's ugly, but I love the place - full of tradition, and decay!

8. Westfalen - the corners look terrible, but **** me, that's one great footballing arena for atmosphere.

9. Estadio de Dragao - Similar to the City of Manny, but better porportioned interior.

10. City of Manny - Looks amazing from the outside, the interior ain't all that - shame. Still a fantastic bit of architecture, looks luverly.


There are plenty of baseball parks I love in the States, that have great character, combining the old with the new, I'd have them in, but sadly I don't know their names.


----------



## rantanamo

Safeco Field
Miller Park
Reliant Stadium
Telstra Dome
Suncorp Stadium
Allainz
Soldier Field
Ford Field
Da Luz
Toyota Stadium (Japan)


----------



## brummad

1. Wembley








2. Invesco Field 








3. San Siro















4. Allianz















5.Camp Nou








6. Millenium Stadium















7. Kyle Field Texas A&M








8. Twickenham








9. FC Koln Rhein Energy Stadium








10. The hawthorns (my spiritual home)


----------



## Lss911

1 Lisbon Sporting Stadium








2- Municipal de braga stadium

3- da luz stadium

4- feyenord rotterdam

5- old trafford

6- Municipal de aveiro stadium

7- Athens olympic stadium (OG2004)

8- do dragão stadium

9- Stade france

10- alianz arena


----------



## Edson-CMA

1. Guangdong Olympic Stadium, China (F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C!!!!)









2. New Wembley, England









3. Allianz Arena, Germany









4. Nou Camp, Spain









5. Old Trafford, England









7. Shanghai Stadium, China









8. King Fahd International, Saudi Arabia









6. Toyota Stadium, Japan









9. Bank of America Stadium, United States









10. New Deportivo Cali Stadium, Colombia


----------



## DïegôLG

1. Maraca (Bra)
2. Azteca (Mex)
3. New Wembley (Eng)
4. San Siro (Ita)
5. Bernabeu (Spa)
6. Sapporo (Jap)
7. Stade de France (Fra)
8. Munich Olympic Stadium (Ger)
9. Da Luz (Por)
10. Montreal Olympic Stadium (Can)


----------



## carlspannoosh

San Siro
Wembley
Allianz Arena
Dragao
Soldierfield
Seattle Seahawks
Invesco Field
Nou Camp
Luigi Ferraris
Emirates


----------



## eddyk

Grantham Towns (the place where I live) stadium!

The south kesteven sports stadium!

















Standing places ensure the place is alway pumping....best atmosphere in the world!

3000 capacity aswell!


One of the best stadiums in the world.....always plenty of room!


----------



## Sounder

My top 10 in no particular order (stadiums only, no ballparks)

Husky Stadium: Seattle, WA -












Lambeau Field: Green Bay, WI -












Rose Bowl: Pasadena, CA -





Ben Hill Griffin Stadium at Florida Field "The Swamp": Gainesville, FL -












Tiger Stadium "Death Valley": Baton Rouge, LA -












Kyle Field: College Station, TX:












Qwest Field: Seattle, WA -












Heinz Field: Pittsburgh, PA -











Michie Stadium: West Point, NY -











Ohio Stadium: Columbus, OH -


----------



## CharlieP

My 10 favourite stadia out of the ones I've been to (for sentimental reasons as much as architecture )

1. Hong Kong Stadium
2. Ballymore, Brisbane
3. Melbourne Cricket Ground
4. Twickenham
5. Toronto Skydome
6. Sydney Cricket Ground
7. Old Wembley
8. Trent Bridge
9. The Rec, Bath
10. City Ground, Nottingham (1994)

Worst ever - The Manor Ground, Oxford


----------



## CharlieP

I've just realised I've also been to the Millennium Stadium and City of Manchester Stadium (in athletics mode) but can't be bothered changing my list


----------



## erka

Okay, here is my top 10 (only existing, in use, and those I have visited or see on television regularly)

1. Estadio Azteca, Mexico City, no doubt the best stadium in the world
2. Camp Nou, Barcelona
3. San Siro, Milan
4. Old Trafford, Manchester
5. Arena Auf Schalke, Gelsenkirchen
6. Millennium Stadium, Cardiff
7. Bernabeu, Madrid
8. Maracana, Rio de Janeiro
9. De Kuip, Rotterdam
10. Anfield, Liverpool

I like the New Wembley Stadium very much, big and beautiful! On the other hand, I find the new Allianz Arena quite ugly. Don't know much about the US-stadiums, but I like the Heinz Field and the Reliant Stadium.


----------



## willo

bernabeu


----------



## Madman

I find the tiers of the Bernabeu, and some other Spanish stadiums for that matter, damn right scary...why are they so steep?!


----------



## ExSydney

1.Telstra Stadium,Sydney
2.Reliant Stadium,Houston
3.Millennium Stadium,Cardiff
4.MCG,Melbourne
5.Suncorp Stadium,Brisbane
6.Ellis Park,J'burg
7.Mile High,Denver
8.Bernabeu,Madrid
9.Azteca,Mexico City
10.Stade De France,Paris


----------



## willo

Madman said:


> I find the tiers of the Bernabeu, and some other Spanish stadiums for that matter, damn right scary...why are they so steep?!



is the magic of the stadium


----------



## brummad

like a big couldron of noise...i like stadiums with steep rakes...cant stand alot of the NFL stadia with the seating fanning out for miles from the pitch


----------



## JacobRit

the american stadia are very steep, take a look again


----------



## vivayo

In no particular order

Estadio Azteca
Stade de France
Wembley
Amsterdam Arena
Old Trafford
Skydome ( I been there and is awesome)
Alianz Arena
the japannese one, in which the pitch can be taken away
Santiago Bernabeu
Reliant Stadium
Athens olympic stadium


----------



## Monkey

1. do Dragao (P)
2. de France (F)
3. Wembly (UK)
4. Allianz (D)
5. da Luz (P)
6. Athens Olympic (G)
7. Skydome (CAD)
8. Maracana (BRA)
9. San Siro (I)
10. Camp Nou (SP)


----------



## MoreOrLess

An Azteca pic since none have been posted so far...


----------



## Lord Arsenal

My top 10 favorites

1. Oita stadium, japan
2. Melourne Cricket ground
3. New Wembley stadium
4. Allianz Arena
5. Skydome, Toronto
6. Nou Camp
7. Hong Kong Stadium
8. Old Trafford
9. Highbury
10.Anfield


----------



## Lord Arsenal

My top 10 favorites

1. Oita stadium, japan
2. Melbourne Cricket ground
3. New Wembley stadium
4. Allianz Arena
5. Skydome, Toronto
6. Nou Camp
7. Hong Kong Stadium
8. Old Trafford
9. Highbury
10.Anfield


----------



## Mr. T

My top 10 in no order

Athens Olympic Stadium

















Manchester City Stadium

















Invesco Field









Qwest Field









Stade de France









La Luz

















Karaiskaki Stadium

















Amsterdam Arena









Telestra Stadium (Sydney)









Millenium Stadium (Wales)


----------



## Drunkill

MCG
Telstra dome
Lords
Wembley
SCG
Athens main stadium
Telstra Stadium
and others.


----------



## Malt

wow @ that Bernabeu stadium.

1. Suncorp Stadium

















2. Telstra Stadium

3. Telstra Dome

4. MCG

5. Gabba

6. Reliant Stadium (impressive)

7. Millenium Stadium (wow)

8. St James Park

9. New Wembley

10. Allianz Arena


----------



## interpol

-Wembley Stadium, London, UK
-Turner Field, Atlanta, USA
-MCG, Melbourne, Australia
-Berlin Olympic Stadium, Berlin, Germany
-Munich Olympic Stadium, Munich, Germany
-Yankee Stadium, New York City, USA
-Maracana, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
-Stade Olympique, Montreal, Canada
-Athens Olympic Stadium, Athens, Greece
-Stadium Australia, Sydney, Australia
-City of Manchester Stadium, Manchester, UK


----------



## The Game Is Up

Well, my list isn't any better than others. However, I am going to try to expand the mind a bit and not focus on one sport alone, like many here are doing. So, with that in mind, here's mine, in no order:

*Bombonera - Boca Juniors Argentina* - Just because...you can't argue with a legendary ground and fans



















*Newland Rugby Ground - South Africa* - By far, the best rugby ground in the world. Better than Twickenham



















*Yankee Stadium - New York* - The home of legends (of baseball, anyway)



















*Lambeau Field - Green Bay* - The one nod I give to the *other* football



















*(old) Wembley Stadium - London* - the "real" Wembley IMHO, not its high tech, post-modern replacement



















*Estádio Azteca - Mexico City* - Can't argue against two World Cups and an intimidating atmosphere



















*Munich Olympic Stadium - Munich* - Probably the only case where an athletics ground is being "ruined" by fussball. :laugh:



















*Wimbledon - London* - I'm surprised this doesn't get mentioned



















*Seoul World Cup Stadium - Korea* - An absolute dream of a place for futebol :drool:



















*Stade de France - St. Denis* - I dislike the French but can't argue with its construction


----------



## eddyk

...


----------



## fabfivefigo

no particular order

San Siro

Stamford Bridge

Highbury

Old Trafford

Westfallon

Fenway Park

Nou Camp

Ibrox

Bernabeu

La Bombonera


----------



## Jutcho

Tough choice indeed

1. New Wembley
2. Stade de France
3. St James Park
4. Camp Nou in Barclona
5. The national stadium of Ryad
6. ArenA in Amsterdam
7. San Siro in Milan
8. Old Trafford
9. Le stade de la Licorne (Amiens-France) small but gorgeous










10. Manchester City Stadium


----------



## birminghamculture

1. New Wembley (Knowone can really appreciate what this structure is really about, put it this way it will make your home stadium look like a 1 bedroom 1940's flat)

2. Allianz Stadium, really really smart

3. Lords Cricket Ground 

4. Melbourne Cricket Stadium

5. Wimbledon Court 1

6. City of Manchester Stadium

7. Nou Camp - Just mounstourous

8. Molineux, Wolverhampton - absolutely stunning, compact and packs one hell of an atmosphere + its all Orange

9. SkyDome - Toronto - WOW

10. La Luz - Lisbon - Cracking stadium but those bloody ecurity guards cant handle 45,000 England fans to save thier lives ...


----------



## stadiumfuture

1. Estadio da Luz

2. The extension Camp Nou

3. New Wembley

4. Estadio Azteca (Camp Nou before extension)

5. San Siro

6. Millennium Stadium

7. Bernabeu

8. Estadio Alvalade

9. Emirates stadium 

10.Amsterdam Arena


----------



## antigr12

have you pics of extension camp nou ? if yes , could you post them or indicate an associated website ?


----------



## stadiumfuture

antigr12:
I'm sorry, this plan is in a verry early stadia. 1 item can i tell you, the architect is Ricardo Bofill.


----------



## andysimo123

1.San Siro
2.Old Trafford(I go here every game and since I've not bin many other big stadiums I have to put this near the top).
3.Athens Olympic Stadium
4.City of Manchesta stadium( I went in this for the 2002 games and for the chillis concert very good stadium). 
5.Millenium Stadium
6.Nou Camp
7.Yankee Stadium
8.Emirates stadium 
9.Amsterdam Arena
10.Allianz Arena

I am probaly the only one here who is not a big fan of wembly. I've never really liked it, I dont know why maybe its because people keep saying its so great etc.


----------



## ranny fash

JacobRit said:


> New Wembley
> Old Wembley
> OSU Horseshoe stadium
> Allianz Arena
> City of Manchester Stadium
> Sapporo dome
> Eatadio Da Luz
> Telstra Stadium
> Carrow road
> Blundell Park


the mighty grimsby town fc.


----------



## Zaqattaq

No order

1. Highbury (London,UK)- The all holy Highbury









2. Beaver Stadium (State College,PA)









3. Fenway Park (Boston,MA)









4.Stadio delle Alpi (Turin,Italy)









5. Sydney Olympic Stadium (Sydney, AUS)

6. Bernabeu (Madrid, ESP)









7. SBC Park (San Francisco, CA)









8. Allianz Arena (Munchen)









9. Camp Nou (Barcelona)

10. Rungnado May Day Stadium (Pyongyang)


----------



## stadiumfuture

Camp Nou will be the largest all seated stadium in the world, after extension works. They will make 20.000 more seats on the lower side of the stadium. Finaly it wil be the high side of this incredible stadium.


----------



## MoreOrLess

stadiumfuture said:


> Camp Nou will be the largest all seated stadium in the world, after extension works. They will make 20.000 more seats on the lower side of the stadium. Finaly it wil be the high side of this incredible stadium.


I'm supprized there going ahead with that considering they rarely sell out the 98,000 seats they have now. I take it the low side with the roof is going to be increased to be at least level with the highside? Is anykind of roofing going to be included?


----------



## stadiumfuture

Now, the architect is Ricardo Bofill, he is design the extension of the stadium. That is now in proces.


----------



## Mo Rush

my fave

wembley stadium
newlands cricket stadium
MCG
ALLIanz arena
wimbledon centre court
old trafford
shaktar dontesk new stadium (u shud check it out)
beijing 2008 stadium
proposed 2012 new york stadium
the london 2012 stadium design
soccer city for 2010 world cup finals
too many to think of


----------



## Tosco

1. Montreal Olympic Stadium (Canada)
2. San Sebastian Anoeta Stadium (Spain)
3. Azteca Stadium (Mexico)
4. Wembley (England)
5. Santiago Bernabeu Stadium (Spain)
6. San Siro (Italy)
7. Toronto Skydome (Canada)
8. Munich Olympic stadium (Germany)
9. Stade de France (France)
10. Estadio Da Luz (Portugal)


----------



## magicks

my top 10 stadiums
1.San Siro








2.Allianz Arena









3.New Wembley








4.Westfalenstadion
















5.Estadio da Luz 








6. Old Trafford
7. Nou Camp
8. St. James Park
9. Bernabeu
10.AOL-Arena


----------



## CorliCorso

My top 10's something perhaps a bit different for you all...

1) Stockholms Stadion, Stockholm (go on, name another ground with such brilliant architecture!)

















2) Parc des Princes, Paris

















3) Stade Chaban-Delma (Parc de Lescure), Bordeaux

















4) Hillsborough, Sheffield

















5) Anoeta, San Sebastian

















6) Stade Louis II, Monaco

















7) Galpharm Stadium (previously The McAlpine), Huddersfield

















8) Brandywell, Derry

















9) Riazor, La Coruna

















10) The Oval, Belfast


----------



## DeMaFrost

Can someone who chose Soldier Field justify their selection for me. I live in Chicago, so I should be defending it, but I think its an average NFL stadium, certainly not one of the best.


----------



## eddyk

Ive edited mine

1 - New/Old Wembley (ENG)








2 - Anfield (ENG)








3 - Lords (ENG)








4 - Wimbledon 








5 - Millennium Stadium (WAL)








6 - Estadio da Luz (POR)








7 - Stade de France (FRA)








8 - Allianz Arena (DEU)








9 - Nou Camp (ESP)








10 - Oita 'Big Eye' Stadium (JPN)


















Cant believe I chose the reliant stadium over Wimbledon...and had the Allianz above the Millennium in Cardiff!


----------



## MoreOrLess

DeMaFrost said:


> Can someone who chose Soldier Field justify their selection for me. I live in Chicago, so I should be defending it, but I think its an average NFL stadium, certainly not one of the best.


The fact that it isnt an average NFL stadia is why I like it, some of the best use of asemetrical design I'v seen in a stadium plus the way the old neo classical sections have been included is very impressive IMHO.


----------



## Mo Rush

forgot to mention: also like skydome, oita stadium, and the floating roof one of the proposals for the beijing 2008 stadium but my FAVe stadium not to be built was the beijing 2008 proposal with roof opening up as a flower...


----------



## Dortmund2512

1. Westfalenstadion, Dortmund, Deutschland






































2. San Siro, Mailand, Italien
3. Stamford Bridge, London, England
4. Allianz Arena, München, Deutschland
5. New Wembley
6. Amsterdam Arena, Amsterdam, Niederlande
7. Athens Olympic Stadium, Athen, Griechenland
8. Rungnado May Day Stadium 
9. Estadio da Luz, Portugal
10. AOL-Arena, Hamburg, Deutschland


----------



## Fern

1- DA LUZ (Portugal)









2- Allianz Arena (Germany)
3- Wembley (UK)
4- Dragao (Portugal)
5- Telstra (Australia)
6- Munich Olympic (Germany)
7- Guangdong Olympic (China)
8- Athens Olympic (Greece)
9- Quest Field (US) 
10- Husky Seatle (US)


----------



## Perth4life14

1 for me is the MCG in melbourne, holds like 80,000 or something and soon to be 100,000!!!


----------



## Perth4life14

MCG
The Melbourne Cricket Ground is one of Australia's greatest assets. It is the biggest stadium in Australia with a capacity of just under 100,000. The MCG is an extremely busy venue accommodating International Cricket, Australian Rules Football, Rugby League & Union, Soccer, as well as Concerts, Dinners and other major functions on its natural turf arena. The MCG is currently undergoing a multi-million dollar redevelopment which include re-building about 55% of the ground.

Location Melbourne, Victoria 
Capacity 100,000 
Seats 100,000 (100% of capacity) 
Record Crowd 121,696 - 1970 VFL Grand Final
Carlton v Collingwood 
Video Screen Yes 
Lights Yes 
Roof No 
Built 1853 
Last Redeveloped 2002 
Former Names 
Sports Played Australian Football
Cricket
Rugby League
Rugby Union
Soccer 
Home Teams Hawthorn FC
Richmond FC
Collingwood FC
Melbourne FC
Victorian Bushrangers 
Annual Events AFL Grand Final
Boxing Day Test 
Historic Events Melbourne 1956 Olympic Games
1992 Cricket World Cup
Sydney 2000 Olympic Games 


when its finished (below)









what it use to look like











Telstra dome
Location Melbourne, Victoria 
Capacity 56,347 
Seats 53,371 (95% of capacity) 
Record Crowd 
Video Screen Yes 
Lights Yes 
Roof Yes 
Built 2000 
Last Redeveloped 
Former Names Docklands Stadium
Colonial Stadium 
Sports Played Australian Football
Cricket
Rugby League
Rugby Union
Soccer 
Home Teams Essendon FC
St.Kilda FC
Western Bulldogs FC
Kangaroos FC
Melbourne Victory FC 
Annual Events 
Historic Events 2003 Rugby World Cup


----------



## Giorgio

1) Athens Olympic, Athena

2) Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne

3) Telstra Dome, Melbourne

4) Millennium Stadium 

5) Stade de France, France

6) Wembley, England

7) Alianz Arena

8) Bernabeu, Madrid

9) AAMI Stadium, Adelaide 

10) Estadio da Luz, Lisbon


----------



## Perth4life14

lol @ aami stadium.


----------



## Giorgio

well.....you gotta fill up the list dont ya? 

AAMI Stadium Adelaide:










56, 000 all-seater

Biggest AFL Stadium outside Victoria


----------



## Perth4life14

I'm suprised it has more seats than subi, subi looks way bigger.


----------



## Giorgio

I dont rekon. AAMI has a larger Surface area i believe. The thing that makes it look small is the fact that its only one tier on the wing opposite the members stand.


----------



## stadiumfuture

Fern:
DA LUZ is the first stadium of all. I have been there (inside) in construction proces.
In May 2003. The stadium was almost finist. It's more beautiful than Bernabeu, Camp Nou or San Siro. Maybe New Wembley even beautiful.


----------



## Paulo2004

Benfica's the Luz is the most grand of them all.


----------



## Perth4life14

Giorgos69 , subiaco has a bigger surface area, it has the equal biggest oval in the afl (with aurora stadium in launceston)


----------



## Perth4life14

another aussie stadium

Subiaco Oval





















Subiaco oval is the largest and most recognised stadium in Western Australia with a capacity of over 43,000 and world-class facilities. Subiaco was built in 1908 and was then known as Mueler Park, with the first match on 9th of May in that year between Subiaco and East Perth. The facilities have been consistently improved since. The 3-Tier Stand which dominates the end behind the goals opened on 31 August 1969 and the 2-Tier Stand on the members’ wing on 27 April 1981. The ANZ Stand opposite the members stand opened on 14 May 1995, that stand included 2-Tiers of seating and also Corporate boxes on the wing. 

Location Perth, Western Australia 
Capacity 42,922 
Seats 42,922 (100% of capacity) 


Record Crowd 52,781 (East Fremantle v South Fremantle WAFL GF) Sept 22, 1979 


Video Screen Yes 
Lights Yes 
Roof No 
Built 1908 
Last Redeveloped 1999 
Former Names Mueler Park 

Sports Played: 
Australian Football
Soccer 

Home Teams: 
West Coast Eagles FC
Fremantle Dockers FC
Subiaco FC (WAFL) 
Annual Events 
Historic Events 2003 Rugby World Cup


What it could be (proposal for upgrade i think)


----------



## Giorgio

thats odd actually i would have thought that was the reason tyhere were more seats....how darn wide are subies seats? :?:


----------



## Perth4life14

i think the reason is that adelaide has more room like your seats look longer as in more rows, subi is restricted by roads on the members wing (small section) and on the other wing, then on the three tear stand (to the right of the aerial i showed) so its really restricting.


----------



## Perth4life14

subi before redevelopement, i sat in the standing only once, so annoying


----------



## Fern

stadiumfuture said:


> Fern:
> DA LUZ is the first stadium of all. I have been there (inside) in construction proces.In May 2003. The stadium was almost finist. It's more beautiful than Bernabeu, Camp Nou or San Siro. Maybe New Wembley even beautiful.


It's quite impressive especially when u have a full house! But I think the new Wembley and the Allianz Arena will give it a run for its money.


----------



## Jonesy55

Velký Strahovský Stadion, Prague Czech Republic, Largest capacity for any non-raceway stadium in the world at 220,000


----------



## Imperial

1) Alianz Arena
2) New Wembley
3) Arena auf Schalke
4) Seul Stadium
5) Estadio da Luz
6) Yokohama Stadium
7) Amsterdam Arena
8) Bernabeu, Madrid
9) Millennium Stadium 
10) Westfalenstadion


----------



## waterloo

*~Mysterious Gwangju WC Stadium~*

If looks like a UFO..


----------



## mumbojumbo

Nice. Been there before. Never knew they lit it up though. Btw, isn't it named the Guus Hiddink stadium?


----------



## waterloo

^I think you are right..-_-;;; I thought Daegu stadium was called Guus Hiddink...Oops my mistake.


----------



## satit28

nice stadium...................
like that kind of blue............
a neuclear kind of blue.............


----------



## HoldenV8

Biased and Aussie. But not afraid to admit to some outsiders.

*1. Adelaide Oval, Adelaide Australia*









*2. AAMI Stadium, Adelaide Australia*









*3. Telstra Stadium, Sydney Australia*









*4. Suncorp Stadium, Brisbane Australia*









*5. Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne Australia*









*6. Ellis Park, Johannesburgh South Africa*









*7. Twickenham, London England*









*8. Murrayfield, Edinburgh Scotland*









*9. Dodger Stadium, Los Angeles USA*









*10. Hindmarsh Stadium, Adelaide Australia*


----------



## eddyk

Jonesy55 said:


> Velký Strahovský Stadion, Prague Czech Republic, Largest capacity for any non-raceway stadium in the world at 220,000



This stadium shut down long ago...they should take it off WorldStadiums.com I think, or put it in the 'Past Stadiums' section.


----------



## Jonesy55

That'll be why i'd never heard of it until I looked on Worldstadiums.com.

It looks a bit strange doesn't it? Do you know if the structure still exists or has it been demolished?


----------



## Forza Raalte

1. Amsterdam Arena, Amsterdam
2. San Siro, Milan
3. Camp Nou, Barcelona
4. Anfield Road, Liverpool
5. Westfalenstadion, Dortmund
6. La Bombadiera, Buenos Aires
7. Azteca, Mexico city
8. Luz, Lissabon
9. New Wembley
10. Allianz Arena, Munchen


----------



## eddyk

Jonesy55 said:


> That'll be why i'd never heard of it until I looked on Worldstadiums.com.
> 
> It looks a bit strange doesn't it? Do you know if the structure still exists or has it been demolished?


I saw some pics of it not long ago.

The seats are all gone, just rusty brackets remain...the stands are covered in weeds, the playing area is just a mass of mud and weeds


----------



## Nils

1) Allianz Arena, Munich

1) Da Luz, Lisbon

1) New Wembley, London

4) Camp Nou, Barcelona (Not up date compared with my three number ones)

4) San Siro, Milan (Not up date compared with my three number ones)

4) Bernabeu, Madrid (Not up date compared with my three number ones)

7) AOL Arena, Hamburg (Wonderful Soccer Stadium)

8) Emirates Arena, London (Not as good as the da luz)

9) Stade de France, Paris (distance to pitch is much to big for soccer)

10) Amsterdam Arena, Amsterdam (distance to pitch - especially behind the goals - is to big)


----------



## DaDvD

1-Santiago Bernabéu, Madrid, Spain.
2-San Siro, Milano, Italy
3-Wembley Stadium, London, UK
4-Da Luz Stadium, Lisboa, Portugal
5-Allianz Arena, München, Germany
6-Azteca Stadium, Méjico D.F., Méjico
7-Cartuja Olympic Stadium, Seville, Spain
8-Old Trafford, Manchester, UK
9-Camp Nou, Barcelona, Spain
10-Ataturk Stadium, Istanbul, Turkey


----------



## Alexander21

I'll stick to stadiums I have visited or have seen on TV on many occasions, also no proposals, only real stadiums:

1. Spyros Louis Stadium (Olympic Stadium) - Athens, Greece*

2. Melbourne Cricket Ground - Melbourne, Australia*

3. Stadio do Dragao - Porto, Portugal*

4. Stadio da Luz - Lisbon, Portugal*

5. Anfield - Liverpool, England

6. Stadio Bernabeau - Madrid, Spain*

7. Stadio Jose Aveladze - Lisbon, Portugal*

8. Telstra Dome - Melbourne, Australia*

9. Camp Nou - Barcelona, Spain

10. Westfalenstadion - Dortmund, Germany

The ones with the (*) I have been to.


----------



## Zargyle

1-Reliant Stadium- Houston, Texas










2-Invesco Field- Denver, Colorado










3-Qwest Field- Seattle, Washington










4-Sydney Olympic Stadium- Sydney, Australia










5-Soldier Field- Chicago, Illinois










6-Paul Brown Stadium- Cincinnati, Ohio










7-Athens Olympic Stadium- Athens, Greece










8-Lincoln Financial Field- Philadelphia, Pennsylvania










9-New Chargers Stadium- San Diego, California










10-Rice-Eccles Stadium (Salt Lake City Winter Olympics/Real Salt Lake)


----------



## Giorgio

HoldenV8 said:


> Biased and Aussie. But not afraid to admit to some outsiders.
> 
> *1. Adelaide Oval, Adelaide Australia*
> 
> *2. AAMI Stadium, Adelaide Australia*
> 
> *3. Telstra Stadium, Sydney Australia*
> 
> *4. Suncorp Stadium, Brisbane Australia*
> 
> *5. Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne Australia*
> 
> *6. Ellis Park, Johannesburgh South Africa*
> 
> *7. Twickenham, London England*
> 
> *8. Murrayfield, Edinburgh Scotland*
> 
> *9. Dodger Stadium, Los Angeles USA*
> 
> 
> *10. Hindmarsh Stadium, Adelaide Australia*


WhaaaA?? AAMI Stadium is a dump! one of the worst in aus. 
And Adelaide oval is hardly a stadium.....


----------



## plasma169

*1. Seoul Sangam Stadium, Korea Rep.* (The largest football-specific stadium in Asia)













*2. Ulsan Munsu Stadium, Korea Rep.* (Nice roof, reminds me of little Nou Camp because of 3 storey seaters)













*3. Jeju Stadium, Korea Rep.* ( I'd give credits for environment-friendly atmosphere this stadium gives. You can see the ocean from the seat)











4. Stade France, France
5. Allianz Arena, Germany
6. New Wembley, England
7. Millenium, Wales
8. 2008 Beijing, China
9. Oita, Japan
10. Reliant Stadium, USA


----------



## HoldenV8

AAMI has gotten a lot better with the bucket seats. Ok so the stadium itself is a 30 year old design, but it's hardly a dump. The SANFL, and to a lesser extent, the Adelaide Crows, have done an amazing job with the place. Something the AFL could have done with Waverly instead of the f**k up of Telstra Dome.

As for Adelaide Oval, if Lords can be classed as a stadium surely the worlds most picturesque test cricket ground is.


----------



## savas

- Athens Olympic Stadium















- Allianz Arena








- Da Luz








- New Wembley








- Emirates Stadium








- Athens Olympic Velodrome.
It is just for cyclin but the design of it is just awesome....








- AOL Arena 








- Berlin Olympic Sytadium








- Estádio Dragão








- Karaiskaki Stadium


----------



## dANIEL2004

As everybody can se from the fotos... Athens OAKA rulesssss )


----------



## Italo-Australian

Currently there is only one winner...the monster rthat is The San Siro (Milan)...but in the future you cant go past the New Wembley Staduim.

BTW Best atmosphere stadium is Anfield Liverpool.

San Siro (Milan)







During Construction

















San Nicola (Bari) a close third. Designed by Renzo Piano


----------



## Zarkon

1. Camp Nou
2. San Siro
3. Allianz Arena
4. Stadio Olimpico
5. Old Trafford
6. Santiago Bernabeu
7. Estadio da Luz
8. San Paolo
9. Olympiastadion
10. Oita Big Eye Stadium


----------



## Iain1974

*Strahov*



Jonesy55 said:


> Velký Strahovský Stadion, Prague Czech Republic, Largest capacity for any non-raceway stadium in the world at 220,000





Shouldn't this be in an 'Ugliest Stadium' thread?


----------



## stadiumfuture

How impressive is the Estadio Azteca !!
Is it more than San Siro, Bernabeu or Camp Nou.


----------



## nomarandlee

Some people here need to get some fresh air and step outside and see there is this continent called North America with great stadiums and arena's. Go check them out sometime and broaden your horizons.


----------



## MoreOrLess

nomarandlee said:


> Some people here need to get some fresh air and step outside and see there is this continent called North America with great stadiums and arena's. Go check them out sometime and broaden your horizons.


Plenty of US stadiums have been mentioned in this thread, I'd say the reverse is actually true on this forum with most US posters commenting on nothing but stadiums in their home country.


----------



## Wezza

MoreOrLess said:


> Plenty of US stadiums have been mentioned in this thread, I'd say the reverse is actually true on this forum with most US posters commenting on nothing but stadiums in their home country.


:yes:


----------



## rantanamo

the same is true for both sides.


----------



## andysimo123

Roar said:


> Personaly I think that Ashburton Grove will be up there in club football;
> 
> -It's size is perfect (60,000) for europe, but infact creates £90 million a season opposed to Manchester United's £65 million due to its large additional corporate facilities>
> That is infact when old trafford will have a 76,000 capacity- Man United's Old trafford would have to have a 100,000 capacity before it could create similar revenue; taking into account the proportion of corporate seats to joe blogg seats and whether malcolm glazer will increase ticket prices or Man Uniteds success changes drastically for good or bad.
> 
> Its design is elegant;- the roof slopes down to trap any noise made by the crowd, (Lets hope the herd ultras return and make noise over the silence of the plastics!! LOL) The biggest and largest ring of the stadium is the top one and curves up at the sides of the bowl giving a more intimidating effect ( the upper ring holds 28,000 ) - this design makes oppostion players feel enlosed in hatred otherwise known as a cauldren effet.


The only reason Ashburton Grove will be making more money is that they charge about £1000 for cheap season ticket and United charge around £500-600. If Old Trafford put its most of its season tickets upto £1000 a year it would make more than Ashburton Grove. 

Also all the new extra seats at Old Trafford about 8000 seats are all executive seats. So your looking at 8000 seats at about £1,200. Also the way United and Aresnal are playing they wont be selling out there grounds.


----------



## AJW

@CMC,

You've got to be kidding about the Amsterdam Arena. Ajax can't play decent football in it. Its dreadful acoustics ruined U2's last concerts. Grass won't grow in it... The Amsterdam Arena is really not good for anything. It's nice looking, but not spectacular looking. It certainly doesn't belong in the 10 most modern or most beautiful or most functional stadiums in the world. Mind you, I'm an Ajax supporter.


----------



## dubaiflo

where is emirates stadium in the list.. ? 

imo germany has the best stadiums now, ready for 2006.
perfect.


----------



## PrinzPaulEugen

I must concur with Perth4life3 and ask where is the MCG in this list?

Or Maracana Stadium in Rio which holds 200,000 odd (albeit not in air conditioned comfort)?

Or the LA Colluseum, where Guns and Roses filmed so many of their stadium rock videos?


----------



## westisbest

Not the best but one of the most famous.... Anfield


----------



## PrinzPaulEugen

While it fills me with Aussie pride, I am surprised so many have nominated Telstra 
Stadium. From what I have heard from mates it is a shite place to actually watch a game, crowd and atmosphere aside. Comments???


----------



## westisbest

Anfield








:cheers:


----------



## Rausa

1. Allianz arena - München
2. Estadio do Dragao - Porto
3. Paul Brown Stadium - Cincinatti
4. Estadio da Luz - Lissabon
5. INVESCO Field - Denver
6. Gilette stadium - Foxboro
7. Commerzbank Arena - Frankfurt
8. Fenerbahçe Sükrü Saracoglu - Istanbul
9. Parken - Copenhagen
10. Borås Arena - Borås


----------



## Anonymous Coward

1. Highbury - The Home of Football


----------



## Martuh

1. Nou Camp, Barcelona, España, 98.000










2. Stadion Oosterpark, Groningen, Nederland, 12.500










3. Westfalenstadion, Dortmund, Deutschland, 81.000










4. Anfield Road, Liverpool, England, 48.000










5. Alberto J. Armando, Buenos Aires, Argentina, 60.000










Top 5 :cheers:


----------



## Roar

*Ashburton Grove = 60,200 (all seated) capacity; could be expanded though (unlikely).*

PLEASE DO NOT CONSULT EARLIER IMPRESSION PICTURES OF THE STADIUM AS IT IS INACCURATE ABOUT THE SHAPE AND SIZE OF IT, THE APEX OF THE STADIUM REACHES 142 ft.




























:cheers:


----------



## kids

westisbest said:


> Anfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


no offence to Liverpool, but Anfield looks like a flattened cardboard box.


----------



## westisbest

Its all about the history, not the looks


----------



## bjfan82

what the hell is that Cardinals Stadium that you had number 1?? I've been to Phoenix and I've never seen/heard of that stadium. I assume it is something they are considering building in the future, but I would find it a little hard to believe that Phoenix would build the Cardinals a new stadium because they have historically had a lousy football team and the fan turnout is usually low.


----------



## westisbest

always fancied Phoenix


----------



## CorliCorso

Millennium Stadium might be great aesthetically, but try going to a game there. Poor leg room, bare concourses, you really begin to understand how it was so cheap.


----------



## Nate

There is also a new stadium currently under construction in Donetsk, Ukraine. It's a beauty:










There is also a video presentation of it on the site: http://shakhtar.com/cgi-bin/fc-sh/newstad.pl


----------



## Perth4life3

Anfield i doubt it, theres way too many biased english people in this thread, there are other stadiums outside the Premier league u know :O


----------



## tommygunn

westisbest said:


> [/IMG]


That picture is years old the anfield road end has had a new stand for years now.


----------



## Bikaner

Melbourne Cricket Ground is definitely in the Top Ten.


----------



## dynamoultraclean

MCG.


----------



## Roar

*My favourite European Stadiums (club stadium)*

I am basing this on looks,capacity,executive capacity and Cleanliness.

For instance, Barcelona's Camp nou is nothing short of a cathedral, but it looks really sort of grotty and dusty.

England;

Ashburton Grove

Capacity; 60,000



















Spain;

Estadio El Santiago Bernabeu

Capacity 82,000










Italy;

San Siro 

Capacity 87,000











Portugal;

Estadio Do Dragoa

Capacity 52,000











Germany;

Auf Shalke Arena

Capacity 54,000 (All seater mode)










Netherlands;

Amsterdam Arena

Capacity 52,000


----------



## renell

the MCG and Wembley are my top must visits, therefore they're in my top 10. I don't rank Lord's as a stadium, it's just a cricket ground. That Reliant place in Texas looks tops too. Anfield and Madison Square Garden deserve a mention but deeper picture reveals something less grand than the names.


----------



## XCRunner

This list is for current and u/c stadiums. No particular order.

San Siro (Milan)
Azteca (Mexico City)
New Wembley (London)
Ashburton Grove (London)
Wrigley Field (Chicago)
Soldier Field (Chicago)
Santiago Bernabeu (Madrid)
Ataturk Olimpiyat Stadi (Istanbul)
Westfalenstadion (Dortmund)
Miller Park (Milwaukee)


----------



## EADGBE

*My Top 10...*

Hi everyone!

This is my first thread posted here so I thought I'd do something that gives you a bit of background about me. It's good to see there are lots of others out there with an interest in stadia that borders on the unhealthy!

Here are the ten biggest stadia that I've been inside of (capacity figures from worldstadiums.com):

1. [Old] Wembley Stadium, London, UK (capacity then: 80,000); 1991 Rugby League Challenge Cup Final (attendance: 73,532); and 1995 England v Columbia (attendance: 20,038)

C:\Documents and Settings\Paul Bentham\Desktop\Wembley May 2000.bmpIMG] 

2. Texas Memorial Stadium, Austin TX, USA (now DKR Stadium) (capacity then: around 80,000); visit to stadium not on matchday

[IMG]C:\Documents and Settings\Paul Bentham\Desktop\DKR STadium.bmp

3. Twickenham, London, UK (capacity then: 75,000); 1996 cross-code Challenge (2nd leg) Bath v Wigan (attendance: estimated 42,000)










4. Millennium Stadium, Cardiff, UK (capacity: 74,500); 2006 Carling Cup Final - last Sunday (attendance: 66,866)










5. Old Trafford, Manchester, UK (capacity: 68,174); Too many games to mention 1986-present. Most recent game: United v Blackburn (2006 Carling Cup Semi-Final, 2nd leg) (attendance: 61,637)










6. Stadium of Light, Sunderland, UK (capacity: 49,000); Sunderland v United (2000 Worthington Cup 4th Round) (attendance: 47,543)










7. Anfield, Liverpool, UK (capacity then: 40,000); Italy v Russia (Euro '96) (attendance: 35,120)










8. Goodison Park, Liverpool, UK (capacity: 40,000); Everton v Middlesbrough, (Premiership, December 26th 1996) (attendance: unknown - ave 36,188 that season)










9. Central Park, Wigan, UK (capacity then: 37,000); Wigan v Manly (World Club Challenge, 1987) (attendance: 36,895)










10. City of Manchester Stadium, Manchester, UK (capacity then: 34,000); 2002 Commonwealth Games Rugby Sevens) (attendance: unknown)


----------



## bubomb

You will have to upload those pics first. Try - http://www.imageshack.us/

Once uploaded then post as you have - 










(replace the xx with tt)


----------



## EADGBE

Like this:

1. [Old] Wembley Stadium, London, UK (capacity then: 80,000); 1991 Rugby League Challenge Cup Final (attendance: 73,532); and 1995 England v Columbia (attendance: 20,038)


----------



## Zorba

1. FedEx Field, Washington D.C. area - Washington Redskins vs. Dallas Cowboys, Attendance 91,000

2. Athens Olympic Stadium- Athletics 2004 Olympics, Attendance I believe was around 60,000 out of the 73,000 possible. It was during the day on a weekday so not big events going on.

3. RFK Stadium, Washington D.C. - Washington Nationals vs. Atlanta Braves, Attendance 47,000 out of 52,000

4. Karaiskaki Stadium, Athens Greece - Athens 2004 Olympics mens soccer quarter final, Italy vs. Mali, Attendance 29,000 out of 32,000

5. Various indoor events with the attendances ranging from 8,000-20,000. I cant remember or keep track.


----------



## EADGBE

Okay, sorry about the false start. You kinda got the idea anyway, but here's the full list with pics as originally intended. Thanks for the upload tip, btw.

I invite everyone to provide your own lists. You may be surprised. I was. I didn't think mine would be in the 30's by the time I got to 9th and 10th place...

1. [Old] Wembley Stadium, London, UK (capacity then: 80,000); 1991 Rugby League Challenge Cup Final (attendance: 73,532); and 1995 England v Columbia (attendance: 20,038)










2. Texas Memorial Stadium, Austin TX, USA (now DKR Stadium) (capacity then: around 80,000); visit to stadium not on matchday










3. Twickenham, London, UK (capacity then: 75,000); 1996 cross-code Challenge (2nd leg) Bath v Wigan (attendance: estimated 42,000)










4. Millennium Stadium, Cardiff, UK (capacity: 74,500); 2006 Carling Cup Final - last Sunday (attendance: 66,866)










5. Old Trafford, Manchester, UK (capacity: 68,174); Too many games to mention 1986-present. Most recent game: United v Blackburn (2006 Carling Cup Semi-Final, 2nd leg) (attendance: 61,637)










6. Stadium of Light, Sunderland, UK (capacity: 49,000); Sunderland v United (2000 Worthington Cup 4th Round) (attendance: 47,543)










7. Anfield, Liverpool, UK (capacity then: 40,000); Italy v Russia (Euro '96) (attendance: 35,120)










8. Goodison Park, Liverpool, UK (capacity: 40,000); Everton v Middlesbrough, (Premiership, December 26th 1996) (attendance: unknown - ave 36,188 that season)










9. Central Park, Wigan, UK (capacity then: 37,000); Wigan v Manly (World Club Challenge, 1987) (attendance: 36,895)










10. City of Manchester Stadium, Manchester, UK (capacity then: 34,000); 2002 Commonwealth Games Rugby Sevens) (attendance: unknown)


----------



## bubomb

Almost there!! Before you host those pics you must change them to jpeg's. Simply right-click the photo's icon on your PC, then select 'edit'. Then when it opens, go to file and select 'save as'. In the 'save as type' drop down menu box, change it to 'jpeg'. A new jpeg icon will appear on your PC and that's you - now host the jpeg.


----------



## Brent H.

Most of my top 10 are Racetracks:
1. Lowes Motor Speedway, Concord, North Carolina. 170,000








2. Bristol Motor Speedway, Bristol, Tennesee. 165,000








3. Daytona International Speedway, Daytona Beach, Florida. 140,000








4. Atlanta Motor Speedway, Hampton, Georgia. 120,000








5. Memorial Stadium, Clemson, South Carolina. 80,000








6. Chicagoland Speedway, Joliet, Illinois 80,000








7. Homestead Miami Speedway, Homestead, Florida. 80,000.








8. Bank of America Stadium, Charlotte, North Carolina. 73,000








9. Martinsville Speedway, Martinsville, Virginia. 66,000








10. Scott Stadium, Charlottesville Virginia. 60,000.


----------



## bubomb

Brent H. said:


> 2. Bristol Motor Speedway, Bristol, Tennesee. 165,000


I don't class speedways as stadiums, but this one does look like a genuine stadium!!


----------



## Brent H.

bubomb said:


> I don't class speedways as stadiums, but this one does look like a genuine stadium!!


Yea, they arent exactly magnificent pieces of architechture, usually they are paved tracks with grandstands built onto the sides rather than a true stadium structure. Bristol is like a Very large football stadium, the track itself is a half mile and there are always rumors that one day they will lay down turf on the infield and play a football game there. If they do it will likely be the University of Tennessee and Virginia Tech, both schools have huge followings in that area and when you combine the capacity of Tech's Lane Stadium (66,000) and UT's Neyland Stadium (104,000) you could easily fill Bristol.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

Brent H. said:


> Yea, they arent exactly magnificent pieces of architechture, usually they are paved tracks with grandstands built onto the sides rather than a true stadium structure. Bristol is like a Very large football stadium, the track itself is a half mile and there are always rumors that one day they will lay down turf on the infield and play a football game there. If they do it will likely be the University of Tennessee and Virginia Tech, both schools have huge followings in that area and when you combine the capacity of Tech's Lane Stadium (66,000) and UT's Neyland Stadium (104,000) you could easily fill Bristol.



sorry,should read these threads properly

mine are

1)EPSOM DOWNS 125,000 Various Derby's
2)90,000 QPR V Spurs,'82 cup final WEMBLEY
=90,000 QPR V OXFORD '86 league cup final(WEMBLEY)

4)66,000Millenuim Stad Cardiff QPR V CARDIFF Div2 play-off final

5)55,000Highbury Arsenal v Liverpool (sometime in the 80's)


3)


----------



## CharlieP

I like this thread 

1. Melbourne Cricket Ground (100,000). AFL Preliminary Final 1997: Adelaide Crows v Western Bulldogs.

2. Old Wembley (78,000). England v Canada rugby international, 1992.

3. Twickenham (76,000). Pilkington Cup final 1996: Bath v Leicester, Cross-code challenge 1996: Bath v Wigan, Rugby World Cup 1999: England v Italy and England v Tonga, Zurich Premiership final 2004: Bath v Wasps.

4. Millennium Stadium (72,500). Rugby World Cup 1999: Argentina v Japan.

5. Toronto Skydome (50,500). MLB: Toronto Blue Jays v Cleveland Indians, 1991.

6. Sydney Cricket Ground (44,000). Worked backstage for Michael Jackson concert, 1996.

7. Hong Kong Stadium (40,000). Rugby World Cup Sevens 1997.

8. Villa Park (40,000). FA Premier League: Aston Villa v Swindon Town, 1994.

9. City of Manchester Stadium (39,000). 2002 Commonwealth Games Rugby Sevens.

10. City Ground (30,000). FA Premier League: Nottingham Forest v Manchester City, 1993.


----------



## eddyk

My lame list....


1 - Stade de France (80,000) - France vs. New Zealand, 2003 Confederations Cup

2 - Parc des Princes (55,000) - PSG vs. Someone, league match.

3 - Carrow Road (26,000) - Liverpool vs. Norwich

4 - South Kesteven District Council Stadium (3,500) - Grantham Town FC vs. Leyton Orient, FA Cup



Thats it...


----------



## Brent H.

BaronVonChickenpants said:


> Brent,do you like any staduims outside of the USA?


Of course, just havent had the oppurtunity to visit any! I know the NFL wants to play a regular season game in the new Wembley Stadium which would be cool (although theres nothing wrong with a traditional footy match). The new Emirates stadium is amazing, as are Old Trafford and Allainz Arena. There are many more.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

Brent H. said:


> Of course, just havent had the oppurtunity to visit any! I know the NFL wants to play a regular season game in the new Wembley Stadium which would be cool (although theres nothing wrong with a traditional footy match). The new Emirates stadium is amazing, as are Old Trafford and Allainz Arena. There are many more.



BRENT,sorry,i didn't read the thread properly.
Your right,it would be amazing if a proper NFL regular season game could be staged at Wembley,but there is a chance that OLD TRAFFORD will host a TAMPA game,considering the the links Man Utd and Tampa have(owned the the Glazers)


----------



## matherto

BaronVonChickenpants said:


> BRENT,sorry,i didn't read the thread properly.
> Your right,it would be amazing if a proper NFL regular season game could be staged at Wembley,but there is a chance that OLD TRAFFORD will host a TAMPA game,considering the the links Man Utd and Tampa have(owned the the Glazers)


NO, please god no! If our sacred turf ever got tainted by that shitty Yank's other team, he would be lynched!


----------



## EADGBE

matherto said:


> NO, please god no! If our sacred turf ever got tainted by that shitty Yank's other team, he would be lynched!


Amen to that!

Anyway, I'm going to minimise the potential to look like a tit by uploading these one at a time. And so, without further ado, I give you, in second place:

2. Texas Memorial Stadium, Austin TX, USA (now DKR Stadium) (capacity then: around 80,000); visit to stadium not on matchday, March 1994.


----------



## EADGBE

D'Oh!

2. Texas Memorial Stadium, Austin TX, USA (now DKR Stadium) (capacity then: around 80,000); visit to stadium not on matchday, March 1994.


----------



## EADGBE

D'Oh!!! 

2. Texas Memorial Stadium, Austin TX, USA (now DKR Stadium) (capacity then: around 80,000); visit to stadium not on matchday, March 1994. I've found a better picture anyway as it had the running track when I was there (if I can manage to post it)


----------



## EADGBE

Hurrah!

3. Twickenham, London, UK (capacity then: 75,000); 1996 cross-code Challenge (2nd leg) Bath v Wigan (attendance: estimated 42,000)


----------



## EADGBE

Okay, got the hang of this now...

4. Millennium Stadium, Cardiff, UK 
(capacity: 74,500); 2006 Carling Cup Final - last Sunday (attendance: 66,866)










5. Old Trafford, Manchester, UK 
(capacity: 68,174); Too many games to mention 1986-present. Most recent game: United v Blackburn (2006 Carling Cup Semi-Final, 2nd leg) (attendance: 61,637)










6. Stadium of Light, Sunderland, UK 
(capacity: 49,000); Sunderland v United (2000 Worthington Cup 4th Round) (attendance: 47,543)










7. Anfield, Liverpool, UK 
(capacity then: 40,000); Italy v Russia (Euro '96) (attendance: 35,120)










8. Goodison Park, Liverpool, UK 
(capacity: 40,000); Everton v Middlesbrough, (Premiership, December 26th 1996) (attendance: unknown - ave 36,188 that season)










9. Central Park, Wigan, UK 
(capacity then: 37,000); Wigan v Manly (World Club Challenge, 1987) (attendance: 36,895)










10. City of Manchester Stadium, Manchester, UK 
(capacity then: 34,000); 2002 Commonwealth Games Rugby Sevens) (attendance: unknown)


----------



## 40Acres

EADGBE said:


> D'Oh!!!
> 
> 2. Texas Memorial Stadium, Austin TX, USA (now DKR Stadium) (capacity then: around 80,000); visit to stadium not on matchday, March 1994. I've found a better picture anyway as it had the running track when I was there (if I can manage to post it)



cool. I've been in that stadium, oh, 50 or 55 times ... which is where i went to school. This link is what it looks like now and will look in the coming years (2008).

What were you in Austin for?


----------



## EADGBE

40Acres said:


> What were you in Austin for?


I was at Lancaster University 1992-1995 and in my second year, two of my friends got an exchange or something to UT. Around Spring Break time in '94, I got my student load and bought a ticket to Austin. Had a great time for two weeks and found out just why Austin is regarded as one of the most vibrant places to go for a night out in the US!

Anyway, I killed some time there one morning while my mates were in a tutorial, sat watching the sprinters doing their start training. I was amazed that you could just wander at will around the place (although access to the upper tier was locked). I did walk right to the top of the concourse (eleven floors up as I remember!)

It will always be extraordinary to us over here that College football is such a significant part of the sporting landscape. When our University team played soccer games against other teams, they were lucky to get a crowd of 80. To see a stadium of 80,000 for (in one sense, at least) the equivalent thing in America is just bizarre. You can't even think of it as a 'Division 2' [archaic English term] to the NFL because the crowds are even bigger than that! In may ways to us, it just defies all logic!

Anyway, I'm sure you had a great time at Austin. I defy anyone not to!


----------



## bubomb

*Show a photo of your favourite stadium....*

.....outside of your own country. And you can only show five photos at the max, so pick a good one's. I'll get the ball rolling -


Olimpiyskiy Kompleks Luzhniki (Moscow). Capacity - 84745


----------



## kingdomca

I wonder if the russians are beginning to use this stadium again now the surface is allowed for football.


----------



## Noostairz

it's gotta be either the reliant stadium (usa) or the allianz arena (germany) for me:

reliant:









allianz:


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Well, seeing as I can't say Wembley or Old Trafford, and edennewstairs has already mentioned the Reliant Stadium, I'm gonna have to choose another one of my favourite stadiums: The Olympic Stadium in Athens:






































And I'd also like to give a quick mention to the Millenium Stadium in Cardiff:










It's a shame it won't have a lot of use when Wembley is complete, although seeing games being played in Wembley will wipe away any shread of pity I have for the Millenium stadium 

:cheers:


----------



## Quintana

I like the Suncorp Stadium in Brisbane, never been there though:


----------



## EADGBE

I can't believe no-one's had this yet, so I'll claim it:

The Camp Nou, Barcelona (capacity: 98,934): surely the ultimate football stadium anywhere on Earth! 

It is to my constant regret that, having gone to Barcelona on a stag party in May 2002, I decided against making my own pilgrimage, thinking everyone else would think me a bit sad. The next day, I found that a Catalan XI had played Brazil there in a pre World Cup warm-up match. Not only was the game an excuse for us all to go, but it was Brazil too!!














































One day, I'll go back...


----------



## 2zanzibar

How the hell do I post a bloody image!! any ideas???


----------



## Bigmac1212

Click on the "Go Advance" button on the Quick Reply section. Click the square with the mountain, orange sky and sun. This is importaint: paste the URL of the picture ITSELF in the popup box. Click OK.

If you're using Windows, you can get the pictures URL by right-clicking on the picture and copying the URL in the popup box.


----------



## daniel322

Ok it´s not a huge stadium.. but i think its beautiful and it's my hometown team stadium.
The stadium has the shape of U because the team represents the students association of the local university
The capacity is 30000 and its located in the center of Coimbra, Portugal.


----------



## eli

Santiago Bernabéu Stadium (Real Madrid)


----------



## GASpedal

With Reliant, Bernabeu and Nou Camp already mentioned...

I like the style of that one, Mile High:
Roofless is good for the (real) turf, too...


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

bubomb said:


> disqualified - more than one stadium posted


Disqualified - Nobody likes a smart arse!  

Nowhere in your original post did it say anything about not being allowed to post pictures of more then one stadium. The only rules you set were that it had to be from outside your own country, and less then five photos per post.
In my previous post, I picked my (alternative) favourite stadium-the Olympic stadium in Athens, but I also just gave a brief mention to another stadium I liked. Not against the rules, unlike your post 

I like the look of the Mile High stadium, I don't usually like stadiums without roofs that much, but there is just something about that stadium that looks impressve (at least from the inside).

Plus, the Bernabeu is also one of my personal favourites, though the new Wembley will capture my attension more then that stadium when it is fully completed  

:cheers:


----------



## Giorgio

Athens Olympic Stadium. Certainly one of the better looking ones.






































And an aweseme interior!


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Hey, you copied my choice 

:cheers:


----------



## FrankWhite

may be quite old, but i really like the MESTALLA in Valencia..
it's really impressive


----------



## 2005

Rumour is that Spurs could turn the pitch by 90 degrees but they don't need to do that as the ground has huge potiential to become a great ground.

My fav stadium


----------



## Giorgio

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Hey, you copied my choice
> 
> :cheers:


and what a superb choice it was!


----------



## Isaac Newell

Jalisco - Guadalajara









Cleveland Browns Stadium - Cleveland









Ramon Sanchez Pizjuan - Sevilla


----------



## Durbsboi

2005 said:


>



Is that Stadio Drago stadium in Protugal???
I still feel they should hav put a sliding roof on it.


----------



## Melchisedeck

New Soldier Field In Chicago













































Reliant Stadium in Houston



















http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=qsmx61










Allianz Arena


----------



## Fern

This has obviously gotta be my fave stadium  :








Followed closely by Allianz Arena!


----------



## Zorba

My favorite stadium is without a doubt the beutiful Kerkyra Stadium on the island of Kerkyra(Corfu), Greece

Just look at the beauty!!!!

























Just think, this beauty was a Greek 1st division football stadium last year!


----------



## EADGBE

I've forgotten two which should have gone in my list:

Joint 3rd: Aintree Racecourse, Liverpool, UK. (capacity: 75,000) National Meeting, 1996










Joint 7th: Lansdowne Road, Dublin, Ireland. (capacity: 49,000) Robbie Williams concert, 2001.










That chalks off Central Park and the CoMS in Manchester from my Top 10.


----------



## victory

You cant have racecourse can ya?

What about race tracks? 
If you ca then chuck Melbourne Albert Park Formula 1 and Melbourne Phillip Island motoGP circuit up top of my list.


----------



## invincible

Albert Park is really pushing it, for most of the year it's just a park with a lake and a road that goes around it, which becomes surrounded with temporary seating for one weekend every year.


----------



## Durbsboi

1. Kings Park Rugby stadium- 52500- Rugby World Cup semi Final SA vs France
2. FNB soccer stadium (soccer city) - 90 000- Amitabachan concert 
3. Wanderes Cricket Stadium- 30 000 - SA vs Pakistan 98
4. Kingmead cricket ground - 25 000 - SA vs West Indies 2002
uhh ya thats about it, 
but I see some guys are including races, so if it counts the A1 Grand prix Durban street track, 120 000


----------



## victory

Telstra Dome. 
it is tied in my heart with the MCG, but seeing as the dome is Essendon's home, and you can check out brilliant photos of the 'G on its very own thread here, this post is dedicated to Melbourne's #2 stadium, the very versatile 'Telstra Dome'.


----------



## Fern

Zorba said:


> My favorite stadium is without a doubt the beutiful Kerkyra Stadium on the island of Kerkyra(Corfu), Greece
> 
> Just look at the beauty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, this beauty was a Greek 1st division football stadium last year!


Funny.. it reminds me of the Olympic Stadium... :lol:


----------



## cianobuckley

1. Nou Camp 98000
2. Croke Park 82000
3. Stade de France 80000
4. Twickenham 75000
5. Olympic Stadium Munich 66000
6. St James Park 52000
7. Lansdowne Road 50000
8. Anfield 45000
9. Villa Park 43000
10. Goodison Park 40000


----------



## CharlieP

victory said:


> You cant have racecourse can ya?
> 
> What about race tracks?
> If you ca then chuck Melbourne Albert Park Formula 1 and Melbourne Phillip Island motoGP circuit up top of my list.


I'd add Flemington Racecourse - I was (working) there for the Melbourne Cup in 1997...


----------



## NFLeuropefan

Two of my favorite stadiums in Germany, very underrated........ LTU in Dusseldorf, and Allianz in Munich.....


----------



## NFLeuropefan




----------



## tommygunn

Either the bernabeu or Barcas Nou Camp.


----------



## DooMSireN

Trying to be unbiased, i'd say currently Qwest Field. In the near future i'd say it'll be Wembley stadium though  

Qwest Field is an extremely well designed stadium in my opinion, and does not get the credit it deserves here in europe. Having said that, why would we Europeans really care about a stadium that means nothing to us in a sport that also means nothing to us? :tongue3: Well I still appreciate it.


----------



## TexasBoi

> Reliant Stadium, Houston (Built to look good from the air, and not from your seat. Sure the pics are cool enough to trick some foolish people who dont know any better, but if you think this is one of the great NFL stadiums your really need to get out more)


Well first of all, it's just a matter of opinion so that need to get out more comment wasn't needed. Second , I've been to Reliant, Lincoln Financial Field, FedEx field, and Invesco. Reliant, IMO, is better than all of them. And no, I'm not a Texans fan. It looks good inside and out.


----------



## nomarandlee

> Best NBA/NHL Arenas:
> Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis (Great Retro Design)
> Phillips Arena, Atlanta (great arena, bad teams and fans though)
> Palace of Auburn Hills (the design that started the new arena revolution, plus its really loud)


 All of the N.A. arena's are pretty ho-hum these days I would say. Conseco is pretty cool and AA is very nice on the outside. The Palace A.H. is I was not impressed with when I went. Not bad, but unspectacular.





> Best MLB Stadiums
> Wrigley Field, Chicago and Fenway Park, Boston (Classic Old Parks, what more could you ask for)
> PNC Park, Pittsburgh (Best View in Baseball)
> AT&T Park, San Francisco (Best of the new MLB Stadiums)


 Very likely my list as well. Four that stand out among many very good parks that MLB has now days.




> NFL Stadiums
> Lambeau Field, Green Bay (no explanation needed)
> Raymond James, Tampa (Probably the most fan friendly stadium in the league)
> Ford Field, Detroit (Easily the best dome, period. Too bad the Lions suck)


 Not bad choices (R.James is a bit ho-hum to me). I would chose Reliant, Qwest, and Solider. The new Indy and Arizone stadiusm look like they will be good as well. Lots of new stadiums that could be chosen.



> Most Overated
> Yankee Stadium, New York (Plenty of history of course, still great atmosphere, and a great team. But frankly since the 1970s renovation the stadium just isnt the same. Put it anywhere else, and its a mediocre stadium at best)


 Totally agree.



> Reliant Stadium, Houston (Built to look good from the air, and not from your seat. Sure the pics are cool enough to trick some foolish people who dont know any better, but if you think this is one of the great NFL stadiums your really need to get out more)


 At least from photos the inside looks real nice. There is something about the outside I agree I don't care for all that much. 



> Staples Center, LA (Its in LA and has the Lakers, hence the hype. But truthfully the sightlines arent that great and the upper deck is so far from the action you might as well be in Anaheim.)


 Totally agree. Many in L.A. act as if the it the new arena by which all news ones are measured but I just don't see it. Inside the upper decks look too seperated from the floor by multi-levels of skyboxes. The outside has some nice aspects but also looks a but meh. 

The new New Jersey arena does look like it has the chance to be spectacular and break from the ho-hum manner of very high quality but largely non-charismatic arenas of the last decade.


----------



## Mo Rush

Durbsboi said:


> MCG is an awesome stadium, & Allianz arena is right up there, but for me that new giant shopping mall they call Wembley is the best for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Everytime I look at this picture, my jaw just drops!












paul brown stadium cincinatti...is it just me or are there some exterior similarities?


----------



## moxwax

Mo Rush said:


> paul brown stadium cincinatti...is it just me or are there some exterior similarities?


Wow it's pretty much exactly the same, except for the giant arch... Were they designed by the same person???

That's crazy


----------



## PotatoGuy

The Olympic stadiums are always the best


----------



## victory

PotatoGuy said:


> The Olympic stadiums are always the best


Hmm, certainly not recently.

Athens, No that sucked.

Sydney, Not great.

Atlanta, Worst of the lot.

Though the MCG is the '56 olympic stadium, so maybe there is an bit of truth in what you said, but definatly not "always".


----------



## Durbsboi

Mo Rush said:


> paul brown stadium cincinatti...is it just me or are there some exterior similarities?


Its does look pretty similar, only thing is those HUGE gap between the two stands


----------



## rantanamo

I'm pretty sure HOK designed them both.

Its probably sacrilige here, but I like Paul Brown better. Definitely more daring. It makes incredible use of its plazas and walkways(something that open ended football stadiums take great advantage of) in a unique way. The other football stadium that does it as well is Qwest. That soaring escalator is especially cool as are the 'reaching' replay boards that seem to soar towards the top of the opposite stand. Also like Qwest, its basic shaped doesn't just settle for being another saddle stadium. Instead it creates the shape of two interlocking loops. I think this is the difference between trying to create unique window dressing on the same concept vs something truly different. It the same story of Qwest Field. Too much complaining about the lack of uniform stands and not enough attention paid to how the stadium connects and disconnects from itself and the way its gaps are filled and the infusion of nature. Its genious I think. True outside the box thinking. Definitely falls in the underrated category.

I'd give a shout out to these two as well.



or


----------



## Durbsboi

I am sure that this Qwest stadium is in the USA somewhere. But I am also sure that this guy (ringed in red) is wearing a Bafan Bafana (South African Soccer Team) Jersey from the 98 world cup!


----------



## Meister2004

Paul Brown Stadium looks same like New Wembley.
But Paul Brown Stadium was designed by NBBJ.
I am sure.


----------



## DrasQue

Allianz or Old Traffort


----------



## Giorgio

For me its visually OAKA,


----------



## Peyre

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> New Wembley!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God...!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Ditto


----------



## Socrates

Wow. Wembley is a poor man's paul brown stadium


----------



## Sitback

Are you fucking kidding me it looks like Wembley is twice the size of Paul Browns. Plus it's still only 70% complete and it's costing over 1 Billion US Dollars to make so how can it be a poor man's PBS?


----------



## DrasQue

Which team will have Wembley Stadium in England ?


----------



## rantanamo

Sitback said:


> Are you fucking kidding me it looks like Wembley is twice the size of Paul Browns. Plus it's still only 70% complete and it's costing over 1 Billion US Dollars to make so how can it be a poor man's PBS?


I'm sure it was sarcasm

I doubt Wembley is twice the size. Bigger, but not twice. What I did find out is that HOK's design was a finalist for Paul Brown. Knowing that at looking at NBBJ's portfolio vs HOK Sports' its not surprising that this is an NBBJ design. They seem to take more risks.


























Their portfolio of sport venues is awesome

























They also did The Linc. Equally as progressive, yet a totally different design


----------



## Valcom

I had the opportunity of seeing some soccer games everywhere in europe, and i can say that the stadium that impressed me a lot is the Camp Nou of Barcelona.


----------



## oskarj

I guess its just the English national team. But it will probably be used in various events, cups and so on.


----------



## oskarj

eemreee said:


> Which team will have Wembley Stadium in England ?


I guess its just the English national team. But it will probably be used in various events, cups and so on.


----------



## mauritius gunner

EMIRATES !!!!!!


----------



## mauritius gunner

NON !!

C'est la Stade de France

VIVE LA FRANCE !!!!


----------



## AcesHigh

Valcom said:


> I had the opportunity of seeing some soccer games everywhere in europe, and i can say that the stadium that impressed me a lot is the Camp Nou of Barcelona.



why? Because of the height of the stands? I think both Camp Nou and Santiago Bernabeu have ultra high crowd stands...


----------



## mauritius gunner

Nice snapshot of Patrick Kluivert!

I only say Stade de France, because if Arsenal lift the Champions League there on May 17th, it will be my favourite.

I'm surprised no sado Manc-loving **** hasn't come on and said OLD CRAPFORD


----------



## ChiLooper

Wrigley Field in Chicago


----------



## Fillet Tower

I'm not a fan of baseball but I have to say Miller Park does look fantastic. I really like the old and new look.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Wembley: The home of football! Football is our religion, Wembley is our church! ....Need I say more? I think not! 

Oh, and btw, to answer your question, eemreee, Wembley isn't being built for any club football team, it is just the English national football stadium, hosting international matches, Cup finals (FA Cup, Carling Cup, Champions league) and also some music concerts. Plus, it will play a part in the London Olympics in 2012! 

:cheers:


----------



## Danger! 50000 volts

Wembley is quite simply the best footie stadium in the world.

As far as other sports go, they have their top trumps.

Rugby - Millenium Stadium

Cricket - MCG

The Americans have some world class stadiums for their sports as well, but I don't know enough about US sports to judge. I did see some major 150,000 capacity motor speedway somewhere that looked cool tho.

My personal fave is Wembley simply cos I love football, and I can't wait to watch the beautiful game in the new Church of Football.


----------



## Doc Halladay

*MLB* 

1. PNC Park
Pittsburgh, PA









2. Fenway Park
Boston, MA









3. Wrigley Field
Chicago, Il









4. Comerica Park
Detroit, MI









5. Camden Yards
Baltimore, MD









*NFL* 

1. Qwest Field
Seattle, WA









2. Lincoln Financial Field
Philadelphia, PA









3. Arrowhead Stadium
Kansas City, MO









4. Gillette Stadium
Foxboro, MA









5. Raymond James Stadium
Tampa Bay, FL


----------



## Grollo

The MCG; the only state of the art, 100,000 all seated stadium in the world:


----------



## Durbsboi

^^I still cant get over how BIG that new stand is, before the southern stand was as big as you could get, but this one, its freeken HUGE!


----------



## Giorgio

Durbsboi said:


> ^^I still cant get over how BIG that new stand is, before the southern stand was as big as you could get, but this one, its freeken HUGE!


Well get over it. 

Grollo, that is indeed the only state of the art, world-class 100k seat venue in the world! kay: Brilliant.


----------



## dom

Here's how big Wembley is... this photo is taken from 20 miles away from London by Amersham on the hill (where I live)


----------



## Socrates




----------



## NFLeuropefan

dom said:


> Here's how big Wembley is... this photo is taken from 20 miles away from London by Amersham on the hill (where I live)


So what??? I can see the Metrodome from about a mile from my house, which is about 20 miles from downtown Minneapolis.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Socrates said:


>


That union Jack display looks fab!


----------



## EADGBE

tocino said:


> The Union Jack represents empires and world domination. We don't need to go into British history do we?


No it doesn't, not necessarily - and we shouldn't need to seek justification in history, either. Suffice to say that it would be grossly unfair only to associate the UJ with negative aspects of the last 400 years. There have been other areas which the UK has been a positive force. It seems to me that you conveniently overlook this.



tocino said:


> Rangers represent bigotry and pride in a government that has repressed different peoples for centuries.


Again, I feel you over-react. I have no love for Rangers and I admit that what you say can be said to be true to some extent but the equation is not so clear.



tocino said:


> And the Union Jack doesn't represent *my country*, EADGBE..


Which country is that exactly? You seem to have made a point of keeping this ambiguous. Whether or not it's the same country as mine (England), you forgot to add the qualifier 'in my opinion' which would at least partially validate your last point - or all of them in fact.



tocino said:


> That's the last I have to say about that on here. Let's get back on topic.


Fine, I agree we should get back on topic and I don't expect a reply but equally, you shouldn't expect to make comments like you have and then just shut off the debate. I don't expect you to agree with my every point but nor should you expect me to overlook points you have made which are both inaccurate and prejudiced.


----------



## tocino

NFLeuropefan said:


> Tocino=bacon........


NFL Europe = shit


----------



## tocino

EADGBE said:


> No it doesn't, not necessarily - and we shouldn't need to seek justification in history, either. Suffice to say that it would be grossly unfair only to associate the UJ with negative aspects of the last 400 years. There have been other areas which the UK has been a positive force. It seems to me that you conveniently overlook this.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I feel you over-react. I have no love for Rangers and I admit that what you say can be said to be true to some extent but the equation is not so clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Which country is that exactly? You seem to have made a point of keeping this ambiguous. Whether or not it's the same country as mine (England), you forgot to add the qualifier 'in my opinion' which would at least partially validate your last point - or all of them in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, I agree we should get back on topic and I don't expect a reply but equally, you shouldn't expect to make comments like you have and then just shut off the debate. I don't expect you to agree with my every point but nor should you expect me to overlook points you have made which are both inaccurate and prejudiced.


Somebody asked me why I didn't like the Rangers picture and I answered why; I didn't expect this to turn into a political debate.

I use green font to describe my country... hmmm... what European country is synonymous with the colour green? 

You say those are my "inaccurate and prejudiced" opinions, yet what is there to debate about the British forcing their colonial prisoners to speak the English language and follow their Protestant religion. Next are you going to tell me Rangers wasn't a bigoted club for how many years?

And the only reason I'm continuing this is because you took the time to type a well thoughtout counter argument to my post.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

^^^^^^^^^^^

I thought that NFL/WAFL was finished 10 years ago.

In all my time living in Europe, I never heard or saw anything about gridiron over there.

Rugby union yes, gridiron no.


----------



## WHAM

It's a well known fact that all gridiron fans are homosexuals.


----------



## Lostboy

_Somebody asked me why I didn't like the Rangers picture and I answered why; I didn't expect this to turn into a political debate._

I'm not particulalry bothered with you writing your opinion, but your obviously new to this "action - consequence" thing or pretty obtuse, because when you post a very strong opinion about something very controversial on a political matter will lead to the consequence of many people stronly - though noticably politely in this case - disagreeing. 

_Next are you going to tell me Rangers wasn't a bigoted club for how many years?_

I certainly don't disagree, but if your attacking only one side of the Old Firm for this, then your perhaps displaying your own hate. Now I don't think myself as British, so I don't feel to much affection for the UF, However I'd say any symbol can stand for all the wrong things if its being used by the wrong type of people - including your tricolour.


----------



## bobo_greek

for me oaka (athens olympic stadium)


----------



## EADGBE

tocino said:


> Somebody asked me why I didn't like the Rangers picture and I answered why; I didn't expect this to turn into a political debate.
> 
> I use green font to describe my country... hmmm... what European country is synonymous with the colour green?
> 
> You say those are my "inaccurate and prejudiced" opinions, yet what is there to debate about the British forcing their colonial prisoners to speak the English language and follow their Protestant religion. Next are you going to tell me Rangers wasn't a bigoted club for how many years?
> 
> And the only reason I'm continuing this is because you took the time to type a well thoughtout counter argument to my post.


What's wrong with just saying you're Irish? I have no prejudice against you just for being Irish, even if I take issue with the statements you have made.

I'm certainly not going to defend Rangers' patchy record on sectarianism. Infact, I think they perfectly illustrate my initial point. Just because some people you don't like associate themselves with our flag, it doesn't mean you should therefore associate our flag wholly with people you don't like. That is the very core ingredient of prejudice. Understand that most people in Britain are proud of *lots* of our history (not all) and that we have a fair case to asserty that pride via our national identity.

The point I made about the Fiver's view on the Old Firm is relevant because in England (and probably everywhere outside Glasgow), we really don't get the reason behind its religious fervour. To most of us, it really is as laughable as Scots pretending to be Irish/English - or it would be laughable if it wasn't so pernicious. My advice to you would be not to validate this poison by being sucked in by it.

I really hope you can concede that I have a valid point of view on this, and btw, I wouldn't dream of blithely stating how the tricolour is the symbol of all evil on the planet. We all have histories which include things we would rather forget. Let's not be expected to spend our lives apologising for the wrongs of the last dozen generations. You see how I have resisted the tempation to retaliate?

Back on topic, my own (well-documented) favourite stadium in the world is Camp Nou, Barcelona. Not necessarily the best-appointed or the most modern, but certainly one of the biggest and a reflection of the fine and unique traditions of FC Barcelona and indeed the 'Catalan nation' (if that's not too historically contentious)

Lostboy, thanks for highlighting the fact that I am attempting to disagree in a civil manner.


----------



## matt_sbs

when it come to cricket stadiums the MCG is by far the largest and most state of the art stadium in the world


----------



## spud

matt_sbs said:


> when it come to cricket stadiums the MCG is by far the largest and most state of the art stadium in the world


 eden gardens in india,sure it's a dump but it's just as big if not bigger..


----------



## pompeyfan

spud said:


> eden gardens in india,sure it's a dump but it's just as big if not bigger..


Eden Gardens holds 120000


----------



## Gothick

The best stadium in the world;
Santiago Bernabeu


----------



## Socrates

tocino said:


> Somebody asked me why I didn't like the Rangers picture and I answered why; I didn't expect this to turn into a political debate.
> 
> I use green font to describe my country... hmmm... what European country is synonymous with the colour green?
> 
> You say those are my "inaccurate and prejudiced" opinions, yet what is there to debate about the British forcing their colonial prisoners to speak the English language and follow their Protestant religion. Next are you going to tell me Rangers wasn't a bigoted club for how many years?


Although it appears like you are being deliberately vague my understanding is that you don't like the Rangers picture/Rangers/the Union Flag because you are Irish, and by reading between the lines it sounds like you're also a Catholic. 
If that is true then you are by definition - a bigot. 
But that doesn't mean that Ibrox isn't a good stadium though 
---
On another point, Rangers fans don't think they are English, and there is no justification for saying so. Refer back to the pic I posted, you'll see two saltires along with a Union Flag. There is no St. Georges cross there. 
Far too often there is a blurring between English and British - and as a Scotsmen proud to be British, I feel more of a distinction should be made, especially by people living in the United Kingdom. 

This 'discussion' has gone on long enough. Back to the topic...


----------



## Socrates

My favourite stadiums in the whole world are

The Reliant Stadium









The RCA Dome









And one of Twickenham, Millenium Stadium, The Bernabau. 
Once completed it will probably be Twickenham, but for the moment the Millenium Stadium probably just edges it:










And of course honourable mentions to Highbury and Ibrox.


----------



## danJonze87

WHAM said:


> Well said (apart for the Welsh who are all tossers).


*Tosses on WHAM*

oh damn! I'm so so sorry. I can't seem to help it, must be something i'm born with. Here, here, take a kleenex. I keep a pack in my back pocket, y'know, just in case like.

:sleepy:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

the union jack is the British flag, and so many countries around the world are happy to fly it(as part of their flags) so get over it.

and at least the Rangers fans fly the flag of their own nation whether scottish or British, the Celtic fans fly that of a foreign country? don't care about the history, wot gets me is that they can fly the irish flag individually if they want but how they are allowed to display it on the stands instead of a scottish flag :bash:


----------



## OOOHH Shut that door

What a fucked up country Britain is!! Only in Britain could waving a British flag be classed as bigoted/racist!!! Can you imagine somebody in Texas being called a bigot for waving a USA flag!! Can you imagine somebody in Berlin being called a bigot for waving a German flag!! Can you imagine somebody in Paris being called a bigot for waving a French flag!

Rangers fans do not class themselves as English. People who think this are simply ignorant of flag colours. I have never seen a St.George’s cross at Ibrox. I have seen Ulster flags that look very similar to the St.George’s cross, but they are not the same. Scotland is tied to N.Ireland through religion, history and culture. N.Ireland is mainly populated by Ulster Scots, and so we have lots in common and will always help each other and support each other. This is why every week thousands make their way across the waters to come see Rangers in Scotland. Rangers fans are basically split into two camps. Those who class themselves as solely proud Scots, and those who class themselves as proud to be Scottish and proud to be British. What’s the problem?

I always find it amazing that despite having their city centres bombed for over 20 years and having hundreds of their civilians/soldiers killed, a lot of English people are completely ignorant of the N.Ireland situation, and amazingly, some of them are sympathetic towards Irish Republican terrorists!!! You can excuse the younger generation (although I don’t think you can) as they didn’t grow up with any bombings in their cities, but for anybody over 25, any ignorance is truly shocking!! I guess it is a symptom of the general dumbing down of the British population over the years!

As for the plastic paddy – if you hate Britain, its history, its flag, its army and its culture, then I suggest you click the link below…

http://www.ryanair.com/site/EN/dests.php?loc=DUB


As for stadiums, here are some photos of one of my favourite club stadiums - Ibrox

(£2 million of improvements will be made in the summer, adding 800 padded/heated luxury seats as well as new large bar area for people who buy the £950 season tickets for these seats. This will bring Rangers in at least an extra million a year in increased ticket sales. Capacity will be 51349 )





































































































http://img164.echo.cx/img164/9076/aussen111mf.jpg[img]

[img]http://photos.imageevent.com/wertp/stadiumpictures/large/Mural%201.jpg












































































































































































http://img85.echo.cx/img85/9721/ibroxc207yv.jpg[img]

[img]http://img153.echo.cx/img153/2395/ibroxd015my.jpg



















http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/1273/dodgy28vp.jpg[img]

[img]http://img212.echo.cx/img212/1084/untitl546ed83pf.jpg




























http://img18.echo.cx/img18/7296/untitl546ed127qb.jpg[img]

[img]http://img18.echo.cx/img18/3973/untitl546ed136yv.jpg


----------



## eddyk

Lame.

I was looking at the B'days and saw 'OOOHH Shut that door' as the newest forumer and thought 'what a strange name'.

Turns out to be bubomb...mental.


----------



## Socrates

OOOHH Shut that door that was overkill. One or two pictures would have sufficed, especially since everyone has seen most of them a million times anyway.
Nice all the same 

Btw - what is your username on FF?


----------



## OOOHH Shut that door

Socrates said:


> OOOHH Shut that door that was overkill. One or two pictures would have sufficed, especially since everyone has seen most of them a million times anyway.
> Nice all the same
> 
> Btw - what is your username on FF?


I gave up on FF as it was getting boring with the same subjects repeated a million times. The forums obsession with Graham Spiers was beyond a joke!! I am now on the Student Loyal forum under the name 'gripperwatson'.

A lot of those photos are hard to find, especially the one below, as I took it!


----------



## WHAM

Apparently it's the first sign of madness.


----------



## Socrates

OOOHH Shut that door said:



> I gave up on FF as it was getting boring with the same subjects repeated a million times. The forums obsession with Graham Spiers was beyond a joke!! I am now on the Student Loyal forum under the name 'gripperwatson'.
> 
> A lot of those photos are hard to find, especially the one below, as I took it!


 I sit in GR1. Its in line with the pen spot at the Broomloan end, same as where that pic is taken just a lot further back.

I know what you mean about FF. Same threads every day. Hate McNee, hate Spiers hate Lennon etc etc.
Its just I looked through a picture thread the other day, and saw some nice pictures for the first time - a few of them were in your post above.

Anyway I prefer gersforum.co.uk myself.


----------



## OOOHH Shut that door

I used to post lots of stadium stuff on FF, so maybe some people saved a few pics. I'll give gersforum.co.uk a look and i'll make a few posts, so see you soon!!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Ibrox is a GOOD club stadium but is nothing special


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

^^ Yer, ditto. It's never been a stadium that's excited me at all. I mean, when you look at it you think 'ok, yes, it's a stadium....next'. It doesn't really have anything special about it that makes it stand out, and no disrespect if that's your personal choice, but in a thread entitled the 'Best Stadium in the World', it really doesn't belong here, not when you compare it to the likes of Wembley, Bernabeu, Old Trafford, Allianz, Reliant....etc etc etc.

:cheers:


----------



## Socrates

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> ^^ Yer, ditto. It's never been a stadium that's excited me at all. I mean, when you look at it you think 'ok, yes, it's a stadium....next'. It doesn't really have anything special about it that makes it stand out, and no disrespect if that's your personal choice, but in a thread entitled the 'Best Stadium in the World', it really doesn't belong here, not when you compare it to the likes of Wembley, Bernabeu, Old Trafford, Allianz, Reliant....etc etc etc.
> 
> :cheers:


And why does Old Trafford belong here? The place is a bin, and other than a high capacity - it has nothing going for it.


----------



## Quintana

I agree with Bubomb that Ibrox is much better than Old Trafford. Ibrox is an incredibly classy stadium.


----------



## Arsenal4684

Regarding this argument as to what stadium is the best in the world, I think there should be categories e.g. football stadiums should be rated separately from olympic, or baseball arena's! And the same for each stadium category as you cannot in my opinon make an accurate comparison between a football and baseball stadium for example, as they have two different functions.

Arsenal's new Emirates stadium is looking magnificent and will definately one of the best (if not the best) football stadium's in the world when it opens. Although I must agree that Real Madrid's Satiago Bernabau is a simply magnificent stadium. Not too keen on Old Trafford, but I must say it looks much nicer now the corners have been filled in - also the capacity of 76,000 will be great for the fans!


----------



## utrecht

Not the best... but very nice: 

Galgenwaard, Utrecht, the Netherlands:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

*Dragon Stadium - Porto *


----------



## Socrates

Arsenal4684 said:


> Regarding this argument as to what stadium is the best in the world, I think there should be categories e.g. football stadiums should be rated separately from olympic, or baseball arena's! And the same for each stadium category as you cannot in my opinon make an accurate comparison between a football and baseball stadium for example, as they have two different functions.


I think inherent in everyones posts are their sport of choice. Baseball fans have picked baseball stadiums, whilst football fans have chosen soccer stadiums and so on. 

It was a factor in my own choice, any stadium containing a track or anything other than a rectangular field was ommitted from my thoughts. I think though that the cross section of different sports makes the thread more interesting, as I for one am seeing stadiums for baseball that I would not normally see owing to my lack of interest in the sport. 
I can however appreciate some of the stadiums that the sport is played in.


----------



## nomarandlee

wow, that Porto stadium is pretty kick arzze. That might be the nicest in Europe from the pics I have seen IMO.


----------



## Durbsboi

Why do your'll keep on banning bubomb? his funny, & he makes valid points. Well to answer eddyk's question on why I said Wembley is the best when its not even finished as yet. Well just look at it, when my dad went passed there last year, the pics he took it, the sheer size & magnitude of the place will automaticly make you think that its the leader of the stadiums, & the arch is the crown to signify its glory, the old wembley was the temple of soccer, the new one is the hevan of soccer!


----------



## asdfg

Including Ibrox in a thread about the best stadiums in the world is an absolute joke. It's a decent stadium, no more, no less.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Durbsboi said:


> Well to answer eddyk's question on why I said Wembley is the best when its not even finished as yet. Well just look at it, when my dad went passed there last year, the pics he took it, the sheer size & magnitude of the place will automaticly make you think that its the leader of the stadiums, & the arch is the crown to signify its glory, the old wembley was the temple of soccer, the new one is the hevan of soccer!


Totally agree!



asdfg said:


> Including Ibrox in a thread about the best stadiums in the world is an absolute joke. It's a decent stadium, no more, no less.


Totally agree!

:cheers:


----------



## Durbsboi

^^I think we bound to see a glimpse of bubomb after that statement


----------



## Eat poor people

It’s all about opinions. Everybody is entitled to an opinion…unfortunately. Yes, these days even poor people are allowed opinions!! Being a wealthy Scottish land owner, obviously the timeless fine oaks, hand carved murals and marble staircases of Ibrox are going to appeal to me. Whereas some working class scumbag cockney from some dreadful ‘estate’ in London is going to be more impressed with the shite cheap rubbish facades/interiors of the new Wembley or some other modern crap stadium. These poor unfortunate souls wouldn’t even know fine oak or marble if it fell on their daft little heads. They are raised with shopping centers and retail parks with PC Worlds, Argos and McDonalds, and so they can relate to modern stadiums that look like these common retail parks that common people shop in. They cannot relate to the finer things in life and don’t know any better than drinking their fizzy coke and eating their common little cheeseburgers. They really are more to be pitied than anything else! 

On matchday, I spend my time relaxing in the great lounges of Ibrox, enjoying a pheasant lunch whilst chatting with the other gentlemen in the club. The idea of having to mix with common people is simply frightful!!!

I should also add that contrary to popular belief…..Big Jock Knew!!


Welcome to Ibrox (no riff raff please) –


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ heres Bubomb, Durbsboi


----------



## Socrates

A typical match day snack for the country gent


----------



## Goofy

Eat poor people said:


> It’s all about opinions. Everybody is entitled to an opinion…unfortunately. Yes, these days even poor people are allowed opinions!! Being a wealthy Scottish land owner, obviously the timeless fine oaks, hand carved murals and marble staircases of Ibrox are going to appeal to me. Whereas some working class scumbag cockney from some dreadful ‘estate’ in London is going to be more impressed with the shite cheap rubbish facades/interiors of the new Wembley or some other modern crap stadium. These poor unfortunate souls wouldn’t even know fine oak or marble if it fell on their daft little heads. They are raised with shopping centers and retail parks with PC Worlds, Argos and McDonalds, and so they can relate to modern stadiums that look like these common retail parks that common people shop in. They cannot relate to the finer things in life and don’t know any better than drinking their fizzy coke and eating their common little cheeseburgers. They really are more to be pitied than anything else!
> 
> On matchday, I spend my time relaxing in the great lounges of Ibrox, enjoying a pheasant lunch whilst chatting with the other gentlemen in the club. The idea of having to mix with common people is simply frightful!!!
> 
> I should also add that contrary to popular belief…..Big Jock Knew!!
> 
> 
> Welcome to Ibrox (no riff raff please) –


They should rename it 'The Ibrox Happy Eater'.

I think it's great what Rangers have done to that stadium and it is maybe how Goodison Park should look like today if Everton had shown the same foresight and imagination Rangers have, and some of the interior features are marvellous. However, the lounge with the awful orangey plastic sofas and the blue cushions looks like the sort of place Arthur Daley used to frequent in the 1980s and the blue bath/shower room is a tad embarrassing.

Scotland's finest stadium. More impressive than Highbury in terms of heritage and tradition. Deserving of a place on a Greatest Stadium In The World thread?

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## jiggawhat?

seattles safeco field or qwest field


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ as much as i like (kind of) Ibrox, it is not deserving to be considered for the best stadium in the world


----------



## Eat poor people

Be quiet or i'll have you shot!!! What one person likes in a stadium will be totally different to another person. I much prefer the Reebok to Old Trafford for example. The Reebok may be far smaller, but it looks much nicer in my opinion, creates a fantastic atmosphere and is almost the perfect stadium for a club the size of Bolton. Old Trafford in my opinion is very poor. The seats are cramped and horrible to sit in, it is very bland, the roofs look terrible (in my opinion), the facilities are of the usual cheap/ modern/nasty standard and it had no redeeming features. It is just 3 large modern stands just like any other modern stadium. Nothing special at all in my opinion.

Others though (mainly Man United fans) will think it is great becasue it is big. Some people go for quantity, whereas I go for quality. Having been to both stadiums, I rate the Reebok far higher than Old Trafford....that is my opinion and you cannot change it. Having a go at somebody who thinks Ibrox is the best stadium in the world is idiotic. It is their opinion and you cannot change it, you simply have to accept it! 

Although it is too early to tell, I am almost certain I won't like Wembley due to the horrendous exterior (bland rubbish modern glass facades that we have all seen in business/retail parks a thousand times). The silly arch also does nothing for me either, whereas others like the arch. I generally do not like modern bland architecture, so it is unlikely the new Wembley will be in my top 20 stadiums in the world, whereas the one below is one of my favourites in the world due to the style and the architecture -

http://tinyurl.com/q5ejz

Yes, I am almost certain that I will prefer Stockholms Stadion to the new Wembley. Why is that a problem to some people?

You will find a lot of people have favourite stadiums that are outside the usual big modern famous stadiums.

As for Bubomb's favourite stadium?? He doesn't have one!! He has about 20 which he rates as the best in the world, but cannot separate them as they are all superb in their own ways (in his opinion). It's like your favourite movie, I have too many favourite movies to say which one is the best.


----------



## Goofy

I don't think anybody's having a go, merely giving their reasons why Ibrox, in their opinion, doesn't deserve to be mentioned alongside the great stadiums in the world, just like you gave your opinion on why Old Trafford doesn't.

I agree 100% with regards the Reebok; the only slight reservation I have with it is all clubs aspire to grow and improve (unless you're called Manchester City) and I'm not quite sure how possible it would be to increase capacity. It seems like the design has not included any scope for this.  As far as fairly new stadiums go though, when you compare it to the Pride Parks, St. Marys', Riversides, Walkers, etc., it's far better.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

How many re-incarnations do you need BuBomb??? You're an idiot no matter who you're posing as, so why bother?? We know you have an Ibrox fettish, we get it, so please don't post any more pictures of it, cus thanx to you on nearly every thread we've all seen them a doesen times! It's a nice enough stadium, as stadiums go, but the point people are trying to make is that it doesn't belong in contension for the title of 'best stadium in the world', even you must see that!

:cheers:


----------



## Eat poor people

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> How many re-incarnations do you need BuBomb??? You're an idiot no matter who you're posing as, so why bother?? We know you have an Ibrox fettish, we get it, so please don't post any more pictures of it, cus thanx to you on nearly every thread we've all seen them a doesen times! It's a nice enough stadium, as stadiums go, but the point people are trying to make is that it doesn't belong in contension for the title of 'best stadium in the world', even you must see that!
> 
> :cheers:


I think you are the idiot as you fail to understand that one persons opinion on the best stadium in the world is just as valid as another persons opinion. At no point did I say Ibrox was the best stadium in the world (I said 'here is one of my favourite club stadiums in the world'). Somebody posted that the Seattle Stadium is the best stadium in the world. I disagree with that poster, but that is his/her opinion so I am not going to cry over it. Their opinion on the best stadium in the world is their opinion, I cannot change that. To that poster, the Seattle Stadium IS the best stadium in the world. If I thought Ibrox was the best stadium in the world, then it WOULD be the best stadium in the world to me, and that is all that counts.

Face facts mate - you are a moron, an arrogant arsehole and a general wanker, and I will ALWAYS be here to remind you of that.


----------



## asdfg

Yes, technically everyone is entitled to their own opinion. However there are opinions that are correct and opinions that are wrong.

If I said that in my opinion the Earth is square then everyone knows that is a ridiculous opinion and is quite frankly *WRONG*. Any claim that Ibrox is amongst the greatest stadiums in the world is equally as ridiculous.

I mean it's not even the best stadium in Glasgow, nevermind the world.


----------



## NFLeuropefan

tocino said:


> NFL Europe = shit


Ohhh c'mon, that was a cheap shot.....  :eek2:


----------



## NFLeuropefan

WHAM said:


> It's a well known fact that all gridiron fans are homosexuals.


Oh boy, now there's an intelligent post..........


----------



## Eat poor people

asdfg said:


> Yes, technically everyone is entitled to their own opinion. However there are opinions that are correct and opinions that are wrong.
> 
> If I said that in my opinion the Earth is square then everyone knows that is a ridiculous opinion and is quite frankly *WRONG*. Any claim that Ibrox is amongst the greatest stadiums in the world is equally as ridiculous.
> 
> I mean it's not even the best stadium in Glasgow, nevermind the world.


You fail to notice a key difference pea-brain!! It is a fact that the Earth is round, so any opinion on the Earth not being round is wrong. However, there is no such fact as to what stadium is the best in the world, so any opinion on what is the best stadium in the world cannot be 'wrong'.

As for Ibrox not being the best in Glasgow....Aye, very good timothy, not a patch on the San Giro!! :rofl:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ ok Bubomb we get u, u love ibrox :blahblah: just stop posting all ur rifraff!!!


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Eat poor people said:


> I think you are the idiot as you fail to understand that one persons opinion on the best stadium in the world is just as valid as another persons opinion. At no point did I say Ibrox was the best stadium in the world (I said 'here is one of my favourite club stadiums in the world'). Somebody posted that the Seattle Stadium is the best stadium in the world. I disagree with that poster, but that is his/her opinion so I am not going to cry over it. Their opinion on the best stadium in the world is their opinion, I cannot change that. To that poster, the Seattle Stadium IS the best stadium in the world. If I thought Ibrox was the best stadium in the world, then it WOULD be the best stadium in the world to me, and that is all that counts.
> 
> Face facts mate - you are a moron, an arrogant arsehole and a general wanker, and I will ALWAYS be here to remind you of that.


Oh the irony here. You're calling me a moron??.....this coming from a delusional Scottish cretin who has to create multiple accounts cus he keeps getting banned, who trys idioticly to convince everyone he's not BuBomb, embarrasses himself and his country, ruins every thread he steps into, a guy who preaches about allowing people their own oppinions when he himself trolls onto every Wembley thread and posts nonsense and trys to make a joke about it over and over again, a guy considered a complete prat by most, not worthy of attension by others, and an utter joke by the rest......did I leave anything out??



Eat poor people said:


> I will ALWAYS be here to remind you of that


Mate...you just don't get it do you...I don't care! Do you relly think I give a crap what YOU think?? What my best friend thinks, what my brothers think, what the Prime Minister thinks, what guys like WjFox and Its AlL gUUd think etc etc...I care what they all think...but an utter loser like you...sorry, but you're an idiot, you know it, i know it, everyone on this forum knows it...so no, I don't give a dam what you think or say. In life you're always gonna run into some of the lesser human beings on this planet, but I just thank God I don't live anywhere near Glasgow. Encountering you on a small section of this website aint too bad, I spend most of my time on other parts of the site anyway, which is quite lucky for me, as you don't seem to have infected other areas- in this respect I am most grateful to you.

To get back to the point. This thread isn't entitled 'your favourite stadium', it's about the best stadium in the world, and I don't think even you BuBomb can possibly argue that Ibrox deserves to be in this thread. Just admit it, it was just an excuse for you to post the same old pictures of Ibrox you've posted a thousand times!


----------



## Don't cry?

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> not worthy of attension by others......Do you relly think I give a crap what YOU think??


How thick can one human be??? I am clearly worthy of your attention and you clearly care very dearly what I think, as you constantly spend time replying to my posts!!! If you didn't care about me, then you would simply ignore me!!

But you can't, you just can't stay away from the Stadium King that is the great Bubomb. I bet you even reply to this post!! Will you continue to be stupid? or will you grow a brain? Try and ignore this post pea-brain!! Can you do it??? Oh I don't know??....I can sense your urge to reply!! Fight the urge to reply pea-brain...FIGHT THE URGE!!!


p.s - whatever stadium I think is the best in the world, (even if it was somewhere like Bramall Lane), would be the best stadium in the world to me and that is what the thread asked. This is a fact and no bubblin from some wankstain on a forum would change that!! Many people will have different opinions on the best stadium in the world. Some may seem strange choices, but you cannot change the fact that in the posters opinion, his/her choice is the best stadium in the world to him/her. Learn to accept that and then maybe people won't class you as an arrogant English bellend! (I have mentioned your nationality as you always refer to my nationality for some bizarre reason, so now you will see just how stupid it is to constantly quote my nationality)

The urge to reply.....you've got it haven't you? Fight it boy...fight it!!


----------



## pompeyfan

hello bubomb


----------



## pompeyfan

or welly, oooh shut that door, don't cry, eat poor people, quorn


----------



## Durbsboi

Its AlL gUUd said:


> ^^ heres Bubomb, Durbsboi


No need to tell, its quite obvious, who's banning him all the time? who's the moderators for the stadium Forum?


----------



## Durbsboi

NFLeuropefan said:


> Ohhh c'mon, that was a cheap shot.....  :eek2:


I dont think that was a cheap shot, 

NFL Europe does really = shit, & all the other bad things you can think off.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Don't cry? said:


> How thick can one human be??? I am clearly worthy of your attention and you clearly care very dearly what I think, as you constantly spend time replying to my posts!!! If you didn't care about me, then you would simply ignore me!!
> 
> But you can't, you just can't stay away from the Stadium King that is the great Bubomb. I bet you even reply to this post!! Will you continue to be stupid? or will you grow a brain? Try and ignore this post pea-brain!! Can you do it??? Oh I don't know??....I can sense your urge to reply!! Fight the urge to reply pea-brain...FIGHT THE URGE!!!
> 
> 
> p.s - whatever stadium I think is the best in the world, (even if it was somewhere like Bramall Lane), would be the best stadium in the world to me and that is what the thread asked. This is a fact and no bubblin from some wankstain on a forum would change that!! Many people will have different opinions on the best stadium in the world. Some may seem strange choices, but you cannot change the fact that in the posters opinion, his/her choice is the best stadium in the world to him/her. Learn to accept that and then maybe people won't class you as an arrogant English bellend! (I have mentioned your nationality as you always refer to my nationality for some bizarre reason, so now you will see just how stupid it is to constantly quote my nationality)
> 
> The urge to reply.....you've got it haven't you? Fight it boy...fight it!!


c'mon now its getting a bit sad now, if u want to start a new account at least act like a decent human being, then you won't get banned. even u bubomb shud be clever enough to figure that one out.


----------



## R.J. MacReady

I'm a long time lurker, but I had to register (I'm not Bubomb) to make a point. Everytime that guy 'Jack Rabbit' insults somebody from Scotland, he always calls them a 'SCOTTISH wanker' or a SCOTTISH loser' etc. He always adds the word 'Scottish' in a derogatory manner before his insult!! A wanker is wanker regardless of where he/she comes from. Can something be done about this guys obvious racist attitude towards Scots, as if I called someone a 'Chinese' wanker or an 'English' wanker or a 'Black' wanker, then it would rightfully be classed as racist. I'm getting sick of his derogatory use of the word 'Scottish', as he is implying everybody from Scotland is a wanker. Call somebody a wanker if you want, but stop the racist inclusion of the word 'Scottish' before every insult. I'm sure most posters would object to being called an 'English' wanker if they were from England. 'Jack Rabbit' likes to cry 'bigotry' when it suits him, but it is clear to me that he is an anti-Scottish bigot!! I can tell you one thing for sure - He wouldn't dare use that language in Scotland or face to face with a Scot!!! If he did he would get his balls ripped off!


----------



## Durbsboi

bubomb, why dont have a new name like 'I hate manc's' or 'neville is A shite arse'


----------



## Iain1974

NFLeuropefan said:


> So are you saying that it takes a brain to play basketball???


Well, basketball is a low skill sport. The height advantage of the 6 foot 9 players seems to nullify the skill factor of a 5 foot 6 men.


----------



## Jules

Iain1974 said:


> Well, basketball is a low skill sport. The height advantage of the 6 foot 9 players seems to nullify the skill factor of a 5 foot 6 men.


lmao...ignorance is bliss.


----------



## nomarandlee

well it is true that basketball is a game that tends to nullify certain height demographics I wouldn't say that makes it unskilled. If that were the case then sumo wrestling could be accused of the same thing. Or even boxing which has different weight classes could be relegated to a "non-sport" to do the obvious implications weight classes have on the sport.

Also, it is no more reason to say that people born with height advantage are "less skilled" then people who happen to be born with inordinate amount of fast twitch muscle fiber found to be uncommon in the average person. No matter how much 99% of people try they are not born with the fast twitch fibers needed to be the best football strikers in the world or to be the best cornerbacks in U.S. football.


----------



## nomarandlee

Iain1974 said:


> But college football and Final Four are purely domestic events. The Rugby World Cup is an international tournament.



More Brits who want to argue sport to to indulge their predial glorious chauvinism of the Empire and all aspects of its inherent superiority.


----------



## rantanamo

Iain1974 said:


> Well, basketball is a low skill sport. The height advantage of the 6 foot 9 players seems to nullify the skill factor of a 5 foot 6 men.


LOL @ some of the comments here.


----------



## great prairie

no skill in basketball :|, many 7 footers are absolutely terrible Shawn Bradley instantly comes to mind. Micheal Jordan, Kobe Bryant, Lebron James, etc aren't some of the best players because of their height...... but of course they are certain physical attributes that help alot in basketball just like any other sport


----------



## victory

rantanamo said:


> How much do you know about the BCS or bowl season in general(probably is close in attendance to some of the bigger events in the world if it was counted as one) or Final Four?


I know a surprising amount about NCAA sports, more than i should about a bunch of college kids running around ( :jk: )

I actually know a few guys who have gone over on scholarships for all kinds of sports.

And like somebody else said, they are domestic competitions, and not even first grade competition (compared to pro), RWC is a world sporting event.


----------



## rantanamo

Hate to say it, but WRC is to British Empire as WBC is to American Empire. Hard to truly call either global.


----------



## victory

rantanamo said:


> Hate to say it, but WRC is to British Empire as WBC is to American Empire. Hard to truly call either global.


I didn't know France, Argentina or Japan were in the British Empire, oh please educate me oh noble one?

RWC is the 3rd largest sporting event on the globe, that is not up for dispute.

And unlike American sports, rugby has some competition at the top.


----------



## Isaac Newell

nomarandlee said:


> True, but the Afrikaaner population of South African is likely bigger then the whole of New Zealand no?


It's still not a lot of people though.

As for WRC being the third largest sporting event, I'm not so sure. European Championship football probably has a bigger following, Ryder Cup golf pitches 450 million Europeans against 350 million US Americans, The Asian Football Championship is followed by billions.

Rugby is a minority sport in every country except New Zealand. 

It's not a bad sport it's just not as big as everyone seems to think.


----------



## victory

Isaac Newell said:


> It's still not a lot of people though.
> 
> As for WRC being the third largest sporting event, I'm not so sure. European Championship football probably has a bigger following, Ryder Cup golf pitches 450 million Europeans against 350 million US Americans, The Asian Football Championship is followed by billions.
> 
> Rugby is a minority sport in every country except New Zealand.
> 
> It's not a bad sport it's just not as big as everyone seems to think.


1. Its RWC, get that right before trying to talk about it like an expert.

2. It is the third largest event by television viewing.

And a large portion of the billions of people in Asia who follow the asian footy championships dont have TV's, money to buy tickets, the economy to support large financial investment, etc.


----------



## Isaac Newell

victory said:


> 1. Its RWC, get that right before trying to talk about it like an expert.
> 
> 2. It is the third largest event by television viewing.
> 
> And a large portion of the billions of people in Asia who follow the asian footy championships dont have TV's, money to buy tickets, the economy to support large financial investment, etc.


you will find TV's in the poorest of households these days, anyway show me the stats., shooow mee the money.


----------



## Isaac Newell

Check out those satellite dishes


----------



## krzamak

*Poljud stadium Split, Croatia*


----------



## matherto

give me Reliant Stadium anyday of the week as far as the best stadium in the world is concerned.

I would say Old Trafford (due to the fact I'm a United fan), but at least I recognise that my home stadium doesn't rise above all else in terms of quality, aesthetics etc, something Bubomb (and aliases) would do well to recognise


----------



## matherto

[Gioяgos] said:


> For me its visually OAKA,


Interesting you don't show pictures from the inside, is that because it's just a boring bowl with an over-complicated roof on top you don't like the stadium, you just cream over the roof Giorgos


----------



## Guest

matherto said:


> give me Reliant Stadium anyday of the week as far as the best stadium in the world is concerned.
> 
> I would say Old Trafford (due to the fact I'm a United fan), but at least I recognise that my home stadium doesn't rise above all else in terms of quality, aesthetics etc, something Bubomb (and aliases) would do well to recognise



You don't have much choice seeing as it's Old Trafford we are talking about!! 


and Bubomb never claimed Ibrox was the best stadium in the world. He said it was the best club stadium in the UK. Get your facts right.


----------



## wilty

Then he would be wrong but then again that's because he is a ****.


----------



## Mo Rush

matherto said:


> Interesting you don't show pictures from the inside, is that because it's just a boring bowl with an over-complicated roof on top you don't like the stadium, you just cream over the roof Giorgos


well essentially it is just a really beautiful roof rolled onto the bowl stadium..so its logical that he only shows the stadium..i spose overall it is a good athletics stadium, im not too sure about the actual sightlines for athletics, as a whole the roof complements the bowl, even if i think it cud have been more integrated to seem fit as one...either way it makes for a beautiful stadium as a whole..we know the bowl isnt amazing and we agreed on that but together its a good combination..as for best stadium in the world IMO its not in the top ten but is up there when it comes to athletics venues...


----------



## Mo Rush

Best stadium in the world at the moment i would say is one that has retractable seating to allow for both perfect conditions for football and for athetlics....and the stade de france IMO is really the leader in this trend with its system...hence it is being used as the champions league final venue...wembley stadium will be up there in terms of football stadia and its apparent ability to construct an athletics track using some platform system..."best" in terms of atmosphere and history will always include the bernabeu old trafford and many others....iconic stadia? allianz arena...the american stadia havent been doing too poorly lately although still very bland bowls....

i think the beijing olympic stadium if it had retractable seating and retractable roof would have been right up there...but for now it only competes in terms of its actual design and its ability to host athletic events..


----------



## Bronski Beat

What is historic about old trafford??? It is 4 modern stands with no historic value at all. It has a famous team that play in it, but in terms of architecture, it's shit!! Probably the most overrated stadium in the world. I have been twice, and it's big but it's nothing special at all.


----------



## crossbowman

Estadio do Dragao,Porto is my favorite!
No need to post pics...i guess we've all seen it kay:


----------



## Durbsboi

NFLeuropefan said:


> Durbsboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer=shit
> 
> Rugby=shit
> 
> Durban=shit
> 
> Wow I totally agree with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, you agree with me????
Click to expand...

C'mon get more original


----------



## clockender

Well I went on a tour of the Bernabeu a couple of weeks back and was blown away by it:

What a stadium!


----------



## ratoronto

Rogers Centre (formally Skydome) in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. When full and with the roof open there is no better stadium. For football, Canadian rules football, baseball, wrestling, concerts, basketball... Rogers Centre does it all. As well, it is right smack in the middle of a thriving, vibrant, and cosmopolitan metropolis.


----------



## Scba

Keywords being 'when open' which I've rarely seen. Same with Tropicana Field; it's okay during day games, but they just don't show it much.


----------



## Liwwadden

Camp nou, offcourse


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

capacity does not determine quality


----------



## Abdi

*Pics of Your Favourite three or More stadiums.*

well lets have something different instead of having thread about one stadium, lets have this threadium full of pics of your three or more favourite stadium pics it doesnt have to be any order.



http://www.arsenal.com/emiratesstad...e+off+the+seats&lid=the+stadium+-+Latest+News



http://www.nordostfussball.de/stadien/steuropa/por_estadio_da_luz/por_lis_luz_2.jpg


http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_pictures/europe/italy/lombardia/milano_meazza2.jpg


----------



## Abdi

im loving the bottom pic

http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadiu...ingdom/england/london/london_twickenham.shtml


----------



## yure323

Estadio Azteca ( 114.000  )

http://www.stadionwelt.de/stadionwe...do)&foto_ordner=Mexico/estadio_azteca&id=2142

La Bombonera ( 60.000 ) 

http://www.stadionwelt.de/stadionwe..._ordner=Argentinien/alberto_j_armando&id=2267

Santiago Bernabeu ( 80.000 )

http://www.stadionwelt.de/stadionwe..._bernabeu&bereich=stadionfotos&tribuene=innen


----------



## Zaqattaq

The two stadia very close to my heart 

*Highbury* *(brings me to tears)*










*Beaver Stadium* *(2 minutes from my house)*












As for a third I would have to say Allianz Arena. Just because of the exterior and I was one of the first few thousand people to get to go inside


----------



## Abdi

zaqattaq said:


> The two stadia very close to my heart
> 
> *Highbury* *(brings me to tears)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beaver Stadium* *(2 minutes from my house)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for a third I would have to say Allianz Arena. Just because of the exterior and I was one of the first few thousand people to get to go inside


so whats the capacity of that beaver stadium looks huuge


----------



## Zaqattaq

110,000+

Second largest stadium in The United States


----------



## Zaqattaq




----------



## matherto

Abdi said:


> well lets have something different instead of having thread about one stadium, lets have this threadium full of pics of your three or more favourite stadium pics it doesnt have to be any order.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arsenal.com/emiratesstad...e+off+the+seats&lid=the+stadium+-+Latest+News
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nordostfussball.de/stadien/steuropa/por_estadio_da_luz/por_lis_luz_2.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_pictures/europe/italy/lombardia/milano_meazza2.jpg


you only posted two different stadiums there


----------



## RC8

matherto said:


> you only posted two different stadiums there


Stop trying to wind people up.

These are my favourite stadiums:


----------



## Mants

just wait til Giorgos sees this thread


----------



## Flyboy41

*re*

I had to post two from my hometown, and the third from my home state's capital city.
Great American Ballpark. Cincinnati Ohio
















Paul Brown Stadium. Same City








http://i.cnn.net/si/images/football/nfl/stadiums/bengals.jpg
Ohio Stadium. Columbus Ohio


----------



## Rausa

Ashburton Grove - I like everything except the flat 1'st stand










Sukru Saracoglu - The best roof ever and i love the layout of the stands


















Allianz Arena - Futuristic, unique and impressive design


















Borussia Park - Nice atmosphere and great value for the money


----------



## christoph

I really hate the huge parking areas in front of American Stadiums.


----------



## victory

christoph said:


> I really hate the huge parking areas in front of American Stadiums.


Why?

I really hate stadiums squashed in tight with no room for expansion and no conveinience for the fans.


----------



## Zaqattaq

christoph said:


> I really hate the huge parking areas in front of American Stadiums.


It is for tailgating

"camping out" if you will in front of the stadium before a game


----------



## GNU

My favourite 3 stadiums:

Reliant stadium:










Estadio da Luz:










Allianz arena:


----------



## Flyboy41

Allianz Arena is one of my favorites too. I love the lighting system that changes the stadium's color depending on what's going on inside. Very innovative.


----------



## 2005

*ESTADIO DE DRAGAO*

















*WHITE HART LANE*

















*ALLIANZ ARENA*


----------



## matherto

Mants said:


> just wait til Giorgos sees this thread


he only likes one stadium, and in fact it's not the stadium, it's Calatrava and his roof

he'll see this thread, post about the roof, then go and get the cleenex


----------



## andysimo123

Old Trafford, about 15 mins from my house.








Camp Nou








Berliner Olympiastadion


----------



## canarywondergod

Reliant Stadium 










Invesco stadium 










Wrigley field 



















Wembley Stadium



















Santiago Bernabeu


----------



## Abdi

canarywondergod said:


> Reliant Stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invesco stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrigley field
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wembley Stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santiago Bernabeu


thats invesco stadium is looking fantastic


----------



## Abdi




----------



## Abdi

^^ the only athlete track i like so far.


----------



## Spanish Gabacho

Auxerre - Stade Abbé-Deschamps (23 400)
















































Dortmund-Westfallenstadion



















Genova - Marassi










Glasgow - Ibrox park



















Madrid - Bernabeu




























Madrid - Vicente Calderon



















Milan - San Siro




























Montpellier - Stade de la Mosson



















Valence - Mestalla


----------



## 2005

*JOSE ALVALADE*

















*RHEIN ENERGY STADION*

















*STAMFORD BRIDGE*


----------



## Zaqattaq

The inside of Stamford Bridge is nice but the exterior is just tacky


----------



## 2005

zaqattaq said:


> The inside of Stamford Bridge is nice but the exterior is just tacky


Have you ever been there?

I know when you look at the pics it isn't the most impressive thing around but when you see it for yourself it looks better.


----------



## matherto

zaqattaq said:


> The inside of Stamford Bridge is nice but the exterior is just tacky


I fail to see what so nice about the inside either, the only good stand aesthetically is the one you pictured, and it doesn't fit with the rest of the stadium


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

matherto said:


> I fail to see what so nice about the inside either, the only good stand aesthetically is the one you pictured, and it doesn't fit with the rest of the stadium



the staduim is fine,its just the people that go there that are ugly


----------



## matherto

haha, i'll give you that


----------



## Abdi




----------



## Abdi

lol


----------



## matherto

you could've put lol in you're post above.....tut tut.....anyhoo
my favourite three:

L'Estadi (Camp Nou) - F.C Barcelona



















Millenium Stadium - Welsh National Teams



















and of course, Old Trafford - Manchester United


----------



## carlspannoosh

^^The first 2 look good.The other one looks crap in comparison though.


----------



## Red_Gravel

*Texas Tech's Jones at&t Stadium*
In size and capasity, I guess it's middle of the pack in our conference. Like most college stadia, ours is still a work in progress. There were plans to add another tier and and other goodies after the upcoming season, but due to rising constrution cost we will have to settle with improved asthetics and additional seating on each corner (increasing seating to a little under 60K). If only we could afford what them longhorns are doing. PUF assholes.
:jk: Horn fans. 




























After the next phase





















*University of Colorado's Folsom Field*
I love the atmosphere here, especially with the Rockies in the background. Their student section can get a little crazy at times though. Last time Tech played there (every 4 years) we had our asses handed to us.


----------



## Scoots71

Bryant-Denny Stadium
One of if not the greatest college football stadiums in the world.









Montgomery Riverwalk Stadium
A beautiful minor league baseball stadium

















Turner Field
A nice stadium that is near where I live and also known for the Olympics









Fenway Park
The nicest and oldest American league ballpark an second best MLB park behind Wrigley Field.


----------



## Awesome

I'll post some of my favorites, they're all local.

Kauffman Stadium, Kansas City, Mo. (Major League Baseball)




























Kyle Field, College Station, Texas (College Football)



















Hammons Field, Springfield, Mo. (College and Minor League Baseball)


----------



## Abdi




----------



## Abdi

Ohhh sorry forgot about double posting anyway got to say the san siro is one of my favourite grounds it must be very intimidating to play there ^^^.


----------



## Wednesday

My local





























Griffin Park - Brentford - A proper English ground











Millenium Stadium


----------



## tocino

1. Old Trafford










2. Old Trafford










3. Nou Camp of Barcelona ( AKA the Old Trafford of Spain)


----------



## Abdi

tocino said:


> 1. Old Trafford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Old Trafford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Nou Camp of Barcelona ( AKA the Old Trafford of Spain)



haha the old tafford of spain always trying to make barcelona on the same level as man u but you cant if man u was to play barca you would lose 3 nil


----------



## Abdi




----------



## ReddAlert

None other than Lambeau Field.


----------



## ReddAlert

Ok, maybe these two...(Wisconsin has three awesome stadiums in three different cities across the state!)

Camp Randall Stadium-- Madison, WI




Miller Park--Milwaukee, WI


----------



## MexAmericanMoose

Reliant
Azteca
Wembley


----------



## Abdi




----------



## Abdi

Karaiskákis Stadium


----------



## Abdi




----------



## Melchisedeck

Soldier Field in Chicago




































Reliant stadium



























San Siro in Milan


























_______________________________________________

My Blog: http://marvelousarchitectures.blogspot.com/


----------



## matherto

tocino said:


> 1. Old Trafford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Old Trafford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Nou Camp of Barcelona ( AKA the Old Trafford of Spain)


I'm gonna have to agree with you there


----------



## NeilF

G.C. It's been many, many years since I've been to Windsor Park (I think the last time must have been an Irish Cup Final in about 1997). Are the terraces in the stadium still in use? I know they are often counted in capacities and whatnot, but I've always been under the impression that they were deemed unsafe, because they actually lie below pitch level. I doubt they are much worse than any of the other stadia in Northern Ireland, so I'm wondering if they just haven't been used because the capacity hasn't been needed.

Tom, make no mistake in assuming my own political allegiances, my nationality or my views on Northern Ireland. As I said, this is a forum for sport stadium design, not political comment, or any other sort of opinion or agenda, and I don't want to get dragged into a debate about anything like that on this forum. If you would like to continue the discussion, feel free to send me a private message and we'll take it from there. This is not the place for that.

Just so you know: The Irish tricolour existed from the mid-1800s but the flag from that time had the colours the opposite way around to the current flag (with the orange on the hoist side). Further to that, your reference to 1916 is slightly flawed. The Irish tricolour was not the flag of the rising (the flag of the rising was pretty much the same as the provincial flag for Leinster, if I remeber correctly, and with "Irish Republic" written on it) at this time, despite what was flown on the roof of the GPO. Whether the flag flown on the GPO was green on the hoist side or orange, I don't know, but the first time it was ever officially used and the first time it was ever really associated with Ireland as a whole was 1919. However, apart from that, we can discuss the meanings of flags and symbols at another time and in another place. Let's keep this about stadia from here on in.


----------



## G.C.

NeilF said:


> G.C. It's been many, many years since I've been to Windsor Park (I think the last time must have been an Irish Cup Final in about 1997). Are the terraces in the stadium still in use? I know they are often counted in capacities and whatnot, but I've always been under the impression that they were deemed unsafe, because they actually lie below pitch level. I doubt they are much worse than any of the other stadia in Northern Ireland, so I'm wondering if they just haven't been used because the capacity hasn't been needed.


They're only used when the rest of the ground sells out, the Rangers friendly two years ago, or last seasons ICF with Glentoran.

The terrace doesnt actualy have that bad of a view, I'll be heading over in the next few days to get some of the new training gear and I'll take a few pics.


----------



## NeilF

Being a Glenman myself, the only time I've ever made it onto the terraces at Windsor was for the last international game played before the old Kop made way for the Alex Russell, so I've never experienced the views from the promenades at the South and Railway ends, nor ever really seen a Windsor Park that looked full. 

As more of a rugby fan, than football these days, and when all Ulster Rugby fans felt bouyant about European Cup hopes before the season slowly turned into disaster, there was a bit of debate about whether or not Windsor Park would be a suitable venue for a semi-final (as the capacity for ERC semi-finals needs to be 20,000+ apparently), so I'd wondered since that debate if the terraces at Windsor were deemed safe and usable. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tom Hughes

*Response to JimB*

"I've been to Goodison on numerous occasions and have always been underwhelmed by the atmosphere and the scarcity of singing."

Atmosphere isn't just singing, we are renowned for not apeing the moronic chanting of our neighbours, doesn't mean there's no noise. When I started going in the late 60's, the goodison roar was well known.

"In that respect, Goodison isn't, to be fair, any worse than quite a number of other Premiership grounds these days. But there are still quite a few which generate a far better atmosphere than Goodison."

Simon Inglis wrote that GP is a special occasion stadium. It has a high crowd participation threshold in that the majority of the crowd are really distanced from the roofs and it really requires a much larger proportion to get chants/singing going to any great effect, however when the occasion arises, and this can be as simple as a bad tackle, the place reverberates because of the relative closeness of the fans in its double-decker format. It can go from morgue to bear pit in seconds. Bobby Charlton once said that he hated coming to Goodison more than Anfield because of the fans standing packed up to the pitch on all four sides and the noise they made. Have heard numerous other players refer to the intensity on these occasions.

"And Goodison's atmosphere is utterly negligible by comparison to Ibrox and Parkhead."

I have been to both these grounds when it has been like a morgue, especially in the old days before they got such massive turnouts. Been in both grounds with less than 20k in them for first team games..... it was dead. Also been there when full, and it hasn't been too great too. Granted, large support and great acoustics can make these places come to the boil, and I have witnessed that. Andy Gray, who played for Rangers and supported them as a kid and played in many massive stadia for Scotland said in his book the greatest atmosphere he ever witnessed was at Goodison for the Bayern Munich game 1985.

"Add to this the fact that Goodison has probably the worst views and the second worst facilities (after Fratton Park) in the Premiership and I can't see anyone other than Everton fans mourning the inevitable disappearance of Goodison in its present state."

Granted, the visiting fans in the Bullens Road lower stand don't get the best views etc, but much of the rest of the ground's elevated views in particular(excluding the obstructed ones) are comparable if not better than those in many of the latest stands to be built, certainly in terms of viewing distances. The poor views are very poor, and the concourses are lacking in places, but again I 've even seen that in modern efforts.

"As to favourite stadiums - and leaving out my home stadium, White Hart Lane - "

Actually, WHL is one of my faves in this country, it's two end stands redeem it to make it a more modern version of what GP was, with better proportions being more conducive of a good atmosphere. Shame the side stands don't make more of the space, as a much bigger capacity could have been attained. GP is tired, but the "grand old lady" makes up for a lot of its misgivings with its history and character. It still offers a greater variety of views than most grounds and on average brings people closer to the action. In my opinion it is not beyond redemption..... we'll see what the future holds there.


----------



## AndyKane

My all-time favourite is Celtic Park. Aesthetically, it isn't that great. But when you're in there with 59000 other Celtic fans, the atmosphere is overwhelming.

BTW, is it true that if Glasgow wins the 2014 Commonwealth Games that the city will partly pay for a redevelopment of Paradise that would take the capacity to 70000+? Wikipedia claims that they will.


----------



## G.C.

NeilF said:


> Being a Glenman myself, the only time I've ever made it onto the terraces at Windsor was for the last international game played before the old Kop made way for the Alex Russell, so I've never experienced the views from the promenades at the South and Railway ends, nor ever really seen a Windsor Park that looked full.
> 
> As more of a rugby fan, than football these days, and when all Ulster Rugby fans felt bouyant about European Cup hopes before the season slowly turned into disaster, there was a bit of debate about whether or not Windsor Park would be a suitable venue for a semi-final (as the capacity for ERC semi-finals needs to be 20,000+ apparently), so I'd wondered since that debate if the terraces at Windsor were deemed safe and usable. Thanks for the info.


Fitting a rugger pitch on to God's Turf would be a bit of a tight squeeze and an atroscity in itself :scouserd: 

This aint stitched right, but it gives you a general idea of the view from the the South Stand Terrace.


----------



## Stockholm_Rovers

AndyKane said:


> My all-time favourite is Celtic Park. Aesthetically, it isn't that great. But when you're in there with 59000 other Celtic fans, the atmosphere is overwhelming.
> 
> BTW, is it true that if Glasgow wins the 2014 Commonwealth Games that the city will partly pay for a redevelopment of Paradise that would take the capacity to 70000+? Wikipedia claims that they will.


It would be illegal for Glasgow City Council to pay anything towards the redevelopment of a private companies stadium. Simply is not going to happen. There are rumours of an increase in Hampdens capacity to 70000 if Scotland bid for the European Championships, but it's just rumours probably 100% made up by some fan.


----------



## patroeski

My vote goes to Celtic Park


----------



## mgk920

Celt67 said:


> But the best stadium in the world, the iconic world cup final stadium is the Azteca Stadium, Mexico City.


I find it very interesting that you're showing Estadio Azteca while it is set up for an NFL game.



HOWEVER, the Holy Grail of NFL grounds is in Green Bay, WI:

http://www.lambeaufield.com

Check the animated slide show showing its changes from its opening in 1957 up to the present at the top of the home page. It is an amazing place to watch gridiron football!
:cheer:

Mike


----------



## somataki

No doubt....the most spectacular
(Athens Olympic Stadium)::banana: :banana: 

















(Found on Flickr.com)


----------



## gappa

For me it's the Foster Showgrounds oval. One grandstand seating around 250 but lots of room to park your car and watch from behind the wheel!

For major stadia I'd have to say the MCG. First used as a sports ground in 1853 and holding the first ever Aussie rules game and the first ever cricket test match it has buckets of history even after numerous redevelopments.

Other events it's hosted or been the major stadium for have been: 1956 Olympics, 2006 Commonwealth Games, Boxing day test match (annual), AFL grand final (annual)

Also has held rugby tests and numerous other cricket and AFL/VFL matches.

Current capacity is 98 000 seated. Oh and as an interesting aside, it has the worlds tallest light stands!









MCG 1860's ^








MCG 2006 ^








MCG 2006 ^


----------



## JimB

somataki said:


> No doubt....the most spectacular
> (Athens Olympic Stadium)


Beautiful, breathtaking roof.

Otherwise, in most respects (including capacity), a pretty average stadium that also suffers, if your main interest is football, as a result of its permanent athletics configuration.


----------



## matherto

JimB said:


> Beautiful, breathtaking roof.
> 
> Otherwise, in most respects (including capacity), a pretty average stadium that also suffers, if your main interest is football, as a result of its permanent athletics configuration.


plus having small gates in place of many turnstiles, shit police who don't check tickets, etc


----------



## somataki

What u mean small gates? The gates of the stadium or of the olympic sport complex?
And some more of my favorite:

















(from flickr.com)


----------



## Stockholm_Rovers

matherto said:


> plus having small gates in place of many turnstiles, shit police who don't check tickets, etc


shit fans who make, sell and buy forged tickets. Scousers...always the victims...never to blame! the root of the problem was not the police, it was scousers and their illegal making, selling and buying of forged tickets. If they scousers had not bought these tickets then there would of been no need for the police to check every ticket.

and don't give me any rubbish that the Liverpool fans did not know the tickets were fake, i've been to pubs in Liverpool, we all know how it works down there.


----------



## AndyKane

I was actually mistaken about Celtic Park.

It wasn't actually the Council. A small but significant amount would be paid for by the Executive, with the rest coming from private investment.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

My favourite stadium is NSC Olympiyskyi in Kyiv, the atmosphere there is unbelievable. It’s capacity is around 85 000 and it is one of the biggest stadiums in Europe.



















Olympiyskyi is scheduled to be part of Euro 2012 and is going to host the final, it’s due to be refurbished and renovated.


----------



## Giorgio

New pics from Wednesday night at Athens Olympic Stadium...host of 2007 UEFA champions League final look amazing somataki.


----------



## Tom Hughes

*OK, I'll bite ........ again*



Stockholm_Rovers said:


> shit fans who make, sell and buy forged tickets. Scousers...always the victims...never to blame! the root of the problem was not the police, it was scousers and their illegal making, selling and buying of forged tickets. If they scousers had not bought these tickets then there would of been no need for the police to check every ticket.
> 
> and don't give me any rubbish that the Liverpool fans did not know the tickets were fake, i've been to pubs in Liverpool, we all know how it works down there.



Funny how you only like stereotypes that are applied to others. I'm an Evertonian, so far be it from me to defend the other lot...... but you did say scousers, so that might be misconstrued to mean us as well, since we are far more likely to be scousers than them...... FYI the local press has already began exposing the various scams that generated forgeries etc, so no-one is denying blame, however you have to question the authorities of both Eufa and LFC regarding the choice of stadium, and the ticket allocation. A stadium without turnstiles for a major final, when LFC had decided that only 11,000 tickets of the 17,000 allocated would go to regular fans? This is a club with a 60,000 waiting list for season tickets, and a fanbase of Millions.... the allocation was pitifull to start with. Then LFC's CEO embarrassed by his ticketing policy practically gives the ticketless license to travel by sayng that they will get in hook or by crook..... The whole thing was a set up for yobdom! As it happened, no-one needed tickets..... many just walked in. Most fans returned with their complete tickets, and many didn't even get in with their genuine tickets...... That could never happen in the UK, so how could it be allowed to happen at a CL final. Before you mouth off, they have been to more finals than anyone and normally come away with commendations from the authorities for their behaviour, as we did 20 years ago when we took more than they had in Athens to Rotterdam. As far a drinking in Liverpool Pubs is concerned, I've done similar in a certain part of Belfast and much worse than forged tickets was getting passed around, we all definitely know how it works over there...... I know where I'd rather be!!


----------



## Nozumi 300

i dunno if anyone has said this yet but the Beijing Olympic stadium is my favourite


----------



## Red85

Stockholm_Rovers said:


> Americans drive everywhere, hence the reason they are so fat. It's normal to have a stadium in the middle of nowhere in America, as long as it has plenty of burgers and fries then your Average American will be perfectly happy to get in his pick up truck and drive there. There is no public transport as your average American can't fit through train doors.


totally agree with that one. 

the most stadiums in the us cant compeet by far with european stadiums. the ones in the us havent anything, bad argitecture, bad looks and totally no feeling with anything. look at the real club stadiums in Europe. look at the Nou Camp, Look at the Santiago Bernabeau, look at Anfield, look at the Westfalen, look at the Parkhead, Look at the Ibrox, look at the San Siro. every old stadium is by far better in term of looks, design and history than every other shitty stadium in the us...
even the new ones like the renovated Wembley, the La Luz, the Dragao, the Ashburton grove (emirates), the SchalkArena, the Stade the France and even the Amsterdam Arena is better than a newly build badly designed stadium in the us. I think the Alianz in munich is more beautifull than the shit that is made in america. 

and in public transport terms nothing can compeet to any european stadiums.

ow, another thing. how the supporters live with their sports in Europe is by far more beautyfull than the yanks do. live for the club, die for the club. wake up with your club, go to bed with your club and dream of that one match your club lives for. the whole world stops for 90 minutes at the refs wissle. 'its not only about winning the game, its about loyalty and devotion, its about hero's and tribes'.
is it the match against ur rival neighbours or the biggest club in the country, is it the match that you can't loose because of certain relegation, is it the match you have to win because of promotion, is it the match againts ur biggest rival, is it the match you've waited 20 fuckin' years for, is it the Champions League final? nothing matters as long as you win, and you'll do anything to see your club win. 
some give more than a half of a month paycheck away for spendings on their clubs. some don't even pay the rent to see their club in that one match. for a real supporter nothing more matters than the club. feel misserable for at least a year, because your club lost to the biggest rival and you will be nagged the whole fuckin' year. thats how it works in Europe, only in Europe. no one can talk about this as long you havent lived it. 
if you are with a die hard side of a club, everything is squard and in England and Scotland it is double squard. even old wars are fighted out on the football pitch, see 'The Old Firm'
thats the reason, in a cup, why European devotion is greater than in the us. in every part of the world the devotion to the local sports team is greater than in the us, and sirely in Latin America...


----------



## Rohne

Red85 said:


> thats how it works in Europe, only in Europe.


That's not true. The most fanatic supporters on this planet aren't from Europe. They're from Argentina.


----------



## Bigmac1212

Red85 said:


> totally agree with that one.
> 
> the most stadiums in the us cant compeet by far with european stadiums. the ones in the us havent anything, bad argitecture, bad looks and totally no feeling with anything. look at the real club stadiums in Europe. look at the Nou Camp, Look at the Santiago Bernabeau, look at Anfield, look at the Westfalen, look at the Parkhead, Look at the Ibrox, look at the San Siro. every old stadium is by far better in term of looks, design and history than every other shitty stadium in the us...
> even the new ones like the renovated Wembley, the La Luz, the Dragao, the Ashburton grove (emirates), the SchalkArena, the Stade the France and even the Amsterdam Arena is better than a newly build badly designed stadium in the us. I think the Alianz in munich is more beautifull than the shit that is made in america.
> 
> and in public transport terms nothing can compeet to any european stadiums.
> 
> ow, another thing. how the supporters live with their sports in Europe is by far more beautyfull than the yanks do. live for the club, die for the club. wake up with your club, go to bed with your club and dream of that one match your club lives for. the whole world stops for 90 minutes at the refs wissle. 'its not only about winning the game, its about loyalty and devotion, its about hero's and tribes'.
> is it the match against ur rival neighbours or the biggest club in the country, is it the match that you can't loose because of certain relegation, is it the match you have to win because of promotion, is it the match againts ur biggest rival, is it the match you've waited 20 fuckin' years for, is it the Champions League final? nothing matters as long as you win, and you'll do anything to see your club win.
> some give more than a half of a month paycheck away for spendings on their clubs. some don't even pay the rent to see their club in that one match. for a real supporter nothing more matters than the club. feel misserable for at least a year, because your club lost to the biggest rival and you will be nagged the whole fuckin' year. thats how it works in Europe, only in Europe. no one can talk about this as long you havent lived it.
> if you are with a die hard side of a club, everything is squard and in England and Scotland it is double squard. even old wars are fighted out on the football pitch, see 'The Old Firm'
> thats the reason, in a cup, why European devotion is greater than in the us. in every part of the world the devotion to the local sports team is greater than in the us, and sirely in Latin America...


I haven't found someone so brainwashed in all my life. hno:

BTW, why do you guys almost always have roofs on your stadiums? We only put domes and retractable roofs only in extreme conditions. Shouldn't real fans be in the same elements as the players? hno:


----------



## Aceventura

A stadium for amateur American Football......









#1 Neyland Stadium
Year built: 1921
Capacity: 104,079


There’s not a better view in college football. On one side of the stadium is the Tennessee River, where fans arrive by boat and tailgate hours before kickoff and hours after the game. On the other side is The Hill, the historic center of UT’s old campus. Rising above it all are the Smoky Mountains, a perfect scenic backdrop for a fall Saturday afternoon. Former UT broadcaster George Mooney navigated his small runabout down the river in 1962, spawning what is now called the Volunteer Navy. It all comes together moments before kickoff when the Vols run through the big T formed by the Pride of the Southland Band, perfectly packaging game day.


It’s enormous. And it keeps getting bigger, even though it still trails Michigan Stadium in overall attendance: Neyland’s capacity is 104,079; Michigan Stadium is 107,501. But Neyland’s facility is unlike any in the nation. It rises straight up from the ground, towering over the playing field and intimidating opponents with its size. The stadium has undergone 16 renovations since the West stands were built in 1921, seating 3,200. The latest addition was 78 executive suites completed last September. Also included: One of the nation’s biggest video replay boards (44 X 28 feet).


Glier: No 'off' button in Knoxville

Ah, the Tennessee fan. Obsessed and passionate; maniacal and frightening. Step into Neyland Stadium and feel the orange experience. The volume booms from the opening introductions and continues with each play. Tennessee fans have always been passionate to the point of paranoia. How could they not? Johnny Majors was beaten out by Paul Hornung for the Heisman Trophy in 1956, and Peyton Manning lost to Charles Woodson in 1997. As far as Vol fans are concerned, both were unforgivable blunders by Heisman voters. Better get used to Rocky Top, the unofficial fight song of the Vols. If you don’t know it, you will by the end of the day *- from the constant crooning of 100,000 fans.


Gen. Robert Neyland, the SEC and national titles, the checkerboard end zone, the smoke off the mountains. It’s all part of the lore of Tennessee football. You want history? How about being named after a group of 1,500 volunteers Gen. Andrew Jackson corralled and led to battle in the War of 1812? Thus, the name, Volunteers -- or Vols. That’s history. So is Smoky, the famed blue tick **** hound, who leads the Vols through the T at the beginning of the game and stays on the sideline as inspiration. Smoky VIII began his reign in 1995, and the Vols have won two SEC titles and one national championship since then.


"Those people are crazy. They spit on you, curse at you, call you all kinds of names. Man, it’s loud, too. When they beat us (in 1998), they had the goal post (down) and they were running at people with it." * Florida defensive end Alex Brown.


The capacity has increased every decade, from the original 3,200 seats to the most recent expansion last September, when 78 executive suites were added. The North Upper Deck expansion in 1996 pushed the capacity past 100,000, and began the attendance race with Michigan Stadium.


Where do you begin? Considering the storied history of Tennessee football, you could pick one from any decade. But no game was more memorable than the 20-17 overtime victory over Florida in 1998. After five consecutive losses to the Gators and five near misses at SEC and national titles, the Vols broke through with the trifecta: A win over the Gators and the SEC and national titles. The Florida win was the key.

-- By Matt Hayes
The Sporting News
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ3kN4z2Nxc

http://www.msnbc.com/modules/sports/collegefootballstadiums/Default.asp?cp1=1


----------



## MasonsInquiries

G.C. said:


> The Dragao is one beautiful stadium, inside and out.


yeah, i agree. it's a beautiful stadium indeed!


----------



## Benn

Tennessee may have Michigan beat interms of noise (moslty the fault of Michigan stadium's shallow design) but they don't come close to Ohio State (my #1), LSU, Florida or Texas. Wisconsin, Oregon (this one is all the fans 58,000 in 53,000 seats and not design, I love the look though) and Clemson are also renowned for for noisey amazing atmosphere. With Neyland's size and layout (steep two teired bowl) it should be the most intimadating but the fans aren't quite up to the previously mentioned. I have seen games at a few D-1 stadiums live (in addition to a number of NFL and Bundesliga games) and none of them lived up to the Horseshoe in Columbus, its just phenominal.
For the record I am a Minnesota fan, where we have absolutely terrible atmosphere, maybe things will get better with the new stadium in 2009.


----------



## VICTOR TORRADO

This is The Best Proyect In All Mexico














Despacho: studio Massaud
Arquitectos: daniel pouzet, jean marie
superficie-89,000m2
capacidad: 45,500
__________________


----------



## VICTOR TORRADO

*Sorry!*

The Link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401394


Despacho: studio Massaud
Arquitectos: daniel pouzet, jean marie
superficie-89,000m2
capacidad: 45,500
__________________


----------



## VICTOR TORRADO

*In Construction*



Original Plan.



Entrance.



In side.




Vip.


----------



## ADCS

Red85 said:


> totally agree with that one.
> 
> the most stadiums in the us cant compeet by far with european stadiums. the ones in the us havent anything, bad argitecture, bad looks and totally no feeling with anything. look at the real club stadiums in Europe. look at the Nou Camp, Look at the Santiago Bernabeau, look at Anfield, look at the Westfalen, look at the Parkhead, Look at the Ibrox, look at the San Siro. every old stadium is by far better in term of looks, design and history than every other shitty stadium in the us...
> even the new ones like the renovated Wembley, the La Luz, the Dragao, the Ashburton grove (emirates), the SchalkArena, the Stade the France and even the Amsterdam Arena is better than a newly build badly designed stadium in the us. I think the Alianz in munich is more beautifull than the shit that is made in america.
> 
> and in public transport terms nothing can compeet to any european stadiums.
> 
> ow, another thing. how the supporters live with their sports in Europe is by far more beautyfull than the yanks do. live for the club, die for the club. wake up with your club, go to bed with your club and dream of that one match your club lives for. the whole world stops for 90 minutes at the refs wissle. 'its not only about winning the game, its about loyalty and devotion, its about hero's and tribes'.
> is it the match against ur rival neighbours or the biggest club in the country, is it the match that you can't loose because of certain relegation, is it the match you have to win because of promotion, is it the match againts ur biggest rival, is it the match you've waited 20 fuckin' years for, is it the Champions League final? nothing matters as long as you win, and you'll do anything to see your club win.
> some give more than a half of a month paycheck away for spendings on their clubs. some don't even pay the rent to see their club in that one match. for a real supporter nothing more matters than the club. feel misserable for at least a year, because your club lost to the biggest rival and you will be nagged the whole fuckin' year. thats how it works in Europe, only in Europe. no one can talk about this as long you havent lived it.
> if you are with a die hard side of a club, everything is squard and in England and Scotland it is double squard. even old wars are fighted out on the football pitch, see 'The Old Firm'
> thats the reason, in a cup, why European devotion is greater than in the us. in every part of the world the devotion to the local sports team is greater than in the us, and sirely in Latin America...


I will take pretty much any NFL stadium over any European soccer stadium. The only ones I wouldn't are used for baseball as well. 32 teams have 31 stadiums, and they all seat over 60,000.

As for the rest of your comment, have you ever seen Americans in regard to college sports? While the pro leagues may not have the same sort of fanaticism seen in Europe, the way people get around college football and basketball ranks up there with any team in the world. The top football teams have stadiums of over 80,000 and fill them every Saturday during the season. The top basketball teams have arenas of 17,000 to 22,000. Hell, half of my wardrobe is of shirts supporting my university's various teams.

Ignorance isn't limited to this side of the Atlantic, it seems. hno:


----------



## Benn

Red85 said:


> totally agree with that one.
> 
> the most stadiums in the us cant compeet by far with european stadiums. the ones in the us havent anything, bad argitecture, bad looks and totally no feeling with anything. look at the real club stadiums in Europe. look at the Nou Camp, Look at the Santiago Bernabeau, look at Anfield, look at the Westfalen, look at the Parkhead, Look at the Ibrox, look at the San Siro. every old stadium is by far better in term of looks, design and history than every other shitty stadium in the us...
> even the new ones like the renovated Wembley, the La Luz, the Dragao, the Ashburton grove (emirates), the SchalkArena, the Stade the France and even the Amsterdam Arena is better than a newly build badly designed stadium in the us. I think the Alianz in munich is more beautifull than the shit that is made in america.
> 
> and in public transport terms nothing can compeet to any european stadiums.
> 
> ow, another thing. how the supporters live with their sports in Europe is by far more beautyfull than the yanks do. live for the club, die for the club. wake up with your club, go to bed with your club and dream of that one match your club lives for. the whole world stops for 90 minutes at the refs wissle. 'its not only about winning the game, its about loyalty and devotion, its about hero's and tribes'.
> is it the match against ur rival neighbours or the biggest club in the country, is it the match that you can't loose because of certain relegation, is it the match you have to win because of promotion, is it the match againts ur biggest rival, is it the match you've waited 20 fuckin' years for, is it the Champions League final? nothing matters as long as you win, and you'll do anything to see your club win.
> some give more than a half of a month paycheck away for spendings on their clubs. some don't even pay the rent to see their club in that one match. for a real supporter nothing more matters than the club. feel misserable for at least a year, because your club lost to the biggest rival and you will be nagged the whole fuckin' year. thats how it works in Europe, only in Europe. no one can talk about this as long you havent lived it.
> if you are with a die hard side of a club, everything is squard and in England and Scotland it is double squard. even old wars are fighted out on the football pitch, see 'The Old Firm'
> thats the reason, in a cup, why European devotion is greater than in the us. in every part of the world the devotion to the local sports team is greater than in the us, and sirely in Latin America...


I am willing to bet you have never stepped foot on this side of the Atlantic, because this has got to be the most misguided comment I have ever heard. No history, How about Lambeau, Fenway, Harvard, Wrigley, The Rose Bowl, Ohio Stadium ect. What realy bothers me is how a stadium like Anfield is supposedly from 1884, but how old is the oldest stand there? Most european stadiums have been completely rebuilt or heavily rennovated since the '60's Harvard stadium is basically unchanged from when it opened in 1903. The main grandstand/bowl at Ohio the Rose Bowl, Fenway and wrigley are st intact from there original construction. Personal aesthetics of stadiums aside (I think the Allianz Arena looks like a grey mtress with a hole in it, and yes I have seen it in person) saying that Americans aren't sportsfans is bullshit. The College rivalries be it Ohio State/Michigan football, or North Carolina/Duke Basketball are some of the fiercest in the world. Duke students will camp outside of the Cameron Indoor Stadium for a month to get tickets for the North Carolina game, where else have you heard of that? And if you don't think every packers fan I know won't give me shit every time I see them for being a Vikings fan you don't know what you're talking about, If we lose to the Packers I do feel like shit for months at any rate, I am pissed about the 1975 NFC championship game, that was ten years before I was born and when we beat the Packers in the playoffs a couple years back I almost came. I am not saying that Premeirship/Bundisliga/Argintenian fans are not the best in PRO sports, but to say American fans are bad is bull. I hear people from places like Sweden or Italy critizing American fans, Outside of Milan Italian fans can't even fill up the stadium, those crowds are a joke through the Seire A most of the time. France, Shite fans, Italy, Shite fans ect. Outside of England and Germany the european supportors arent that impressive from what I have seen. Every NFL game is sold out, all of them and thats a minimum of 55,000 seats. Michigan has had more than 100,000 people at every game since the 1970s. In the NBA the Sacramento Kings hit 117 decibles in a NBA game, Golden state was getting up there in the playoffs. During a Minnesota Vikings games the fans get so loud it hurts. If you say we don't have atmospere because we don't sing (Vikings fans do every time we score for the record) thats a total cop out. Watch some games, better go to some games over here if can and then try telling me that load of shit.


----------



## ADCS

Benn said:


> I am willing to bet you have never stepped foot on this side of the Atlantic, because this has got to be the most misguided comment I have ever heard. No history, How about Lambeau, Fenway, Harvard, Wrigley, The Rose Bowl, Ohio Stadium ect. What realy bothers me is how a stadium like Anfield is supposedly from 1884, but how old is the oldest stand there? Most european stadiums have been completely rebuilt or heavily rennovated since the '60's Harvard stadium is basically unchanged from when it opened in 1903. The main grandstand/bowl at Ohio the Rose Bowl, Fenway and wrigley are st intact from there original construction. Personal aesthetics of stadiums aside (I think the Allianz Arena looks like a grey mtress with a hole in it, and yes I have seen it in person) saying that Americans aren't sportsfans is bullshit. The College rivalries be it Ohio State/Michigan football, or North Carolina/Duke Basketball are some of the fiercest in the world. Duke students will camp outside of the Cameron Indoor Stadium for a month to get tickets for the North Carolina game, where else have you heard of that? And if you don't think every packers fan I know won't give me shit every time I see them for being a Vikings fan you don't know what you're talking about, If we lose to the Packers I do feel like shit for months at any rate, I am pissed about the 1975 NFC championship game, that was ten years before I was born and when we beat the Packers in the playoffs a couple years back I almost came. I am not saying that Premeirship/Bundisliga/Argintenian fans are not the best in PRO sports, but to say American fans are bad is bull. I hear people from places like Sweden or Italy critizing American fans, Outside of Milan Italian fans can't even fill up the stadium, those crowds are a joke through the Seire A most of the time. France, Shite fans, Italy, Shite fans ect. Outside of England and Germany the european supportors arent that impressive from what I have seen. Every NFL game is sold out, all of them and thats a minimum of 55,000 seats. Michigan has had more than 100,000 people at every game since the 1970s. In the NBA the Sacramento Kings hit 117 decibles in a NBA game, Golden state was getting up there in the playoffs. During a Minnesota Vikings games the fans get so loud it hurts. If you say we don't have atmospere because we don't sing (Vikings fans do every time we score for the record) thats a total cop out. Watch some games, better go to some games over here if can and then try telling me that load of shit.


American football fans don't sing during the games for one good reason... we're busy being loud to disrupt the other team's offense, and being quiet to let our team's offense concentrate!


----------



## Aceventura

Benn said:


> Tennessee may have Michigan beat interms of noise (moslty the fault of Michigan stadium's shallow design) but they don't come close to Ohio State (my #1), LSU, Florida or Texas. Wisconsin, Oregon (this one is all the fans 58,000 in 53,000 seats and not design, I love the look though) and Clemson are also renowned for for noisey amazing atmosphere. With Neyland's size and layout (steep two teired bowl) it should be the most intimadating but the fans aren't quite up to the previously mentioned. I have seen games at a few D-1 stadiums live (in addition to a number of NFL and Bundesliga games) and none of them lived up to the Horseshoe in Columbus, its just phenominal.
> For the record I am a Minnesota fan, where we have absolutely terrible atmosphere, maybe things will get better with the new stadium in 2009.


I like the horseshoe since they took out the track and light posts, and redesigned the endzone stands.


----------



## DennisRodman

Red85 said:


> totally agree with that one.
> 
> the most stadiums in the us cant compeet by far with european stadiums. the ones in the us havent anything, bad argitecture, bad looks and totally no feeling with anything. look at the real club stadiums in Europe. look at the Nou Camp, Look at the Santiago Bernabeau, look at Anfield, look at the Westfalen, look at the Parkhead, Look at the Ibrox, look at the San Siro. every old stadium is by far better in term of looks, design and history than every other shitty stadium in the us...
> even the new ones like the renovated Wembley, the La Luz, the Dragao, the Ashburton grove (emirates), the SchalkArena, the Stade the France and even the Amsterdam Arena is better than a newly build badly designed stadium in the us. I think the Alianz in munich is more beautifull than the shit that is made in america.
> 
> and in public transport terms nothing can compeet to any european stadiums.
> 
> ow, another thing. how the supporters live with their sports in Europe is by far more beautyfull than the yanks do. live for the club, die for the club. wake up with your club, go to bed with your club and dream of that one match your club lives for. the whole world stops for 90 minutes at the refs wissle. 'its not only about winning the game, its about loyalty and devotion, its about hero's and tribes'.
> is it the match against ur rival neighbours or the biggest club in the country, is it the match that you can't loose because of certain relegation, is it the match you have to win because of promotion, is it the match againts ur biggest rival, is it the match you've waited 20 fuckin' years for, is it the Champions League final? nothing matters as long as you win, and you'll do anything to see your club win.
> some give more than a half of a month paycheck away for spendings on their clubs. some don't even pay the rent to see their club in that one match. for a real supporter nothing more matters than the club. feel misserable for at least a year, because your club lost to the biggest rival and you will be nagged the whole fuckin' year. thats how it works in Europe, only in Europe. no one can talk about this as long you havent lived it.
> if you are with a die hard side of a club, everything is squard and in England and Scotland it is double squard. even old wars are fighted out on the football pitch, see 'The Old Firm'
> thats the reason, in a cup, why European devotion is greater than in the us. in every part of the world the devotion to the local sports team is greater than in the us, and sirely in Latin America...


This is the dumbest thing i heard on this board.....i agree with my fellow americans....your ignorant about american sports. You dont even know nothin about our sports and u wanna compare it to european football.
America is a big country with 4 major professional sports.....in europe the only professional sport you have is Football (soccer).....The U.S four major pro sports team's revenue are far more better than the english premiership. The Premier League is the most lucrative football league in the world, with total club revenues of over £1.4 billion in 2005–06 according to Deloitte, 40% above its nearest competitor, Italy's Serie A. Based on May 2007 exchange rates, £1.8 billion converts to annual league revenue of about US$3.55 billion for the English premiership. This figure is the fourth highest for any sports league worldwide, behind the annual revenues of the three most popular North American major sports leagues (the National Football League, Major League Baseball and the National Basketball Association), but ahead of the National Hockey League.

All our pro leagues here have dedicated fans to each sports they like......College/Universities here also have amateur sports that have dedicated fans....maybe Football is not popular here but dont just bash our stadiums and our fans for not being passionate ...have u ever been to an NFL or NBA or Baseball games?









^^ some of the fans at football games



























^^Cameron Crazy fans

















^^ Lakers fan celebrating after they won titles


There are very passionate fans here in the states....if you watch american sports you will find out.


----------



## DennisRodman

Qwest field Seattle USA


----------



## zulu69

I don't want to add fuel to the fire but in terms of passion i really think only South America can come close to matching that in Europe. That isn't putting any other country but rather stating facts. Football is the most popular sport in the world and by a extremely large margin (a least a couple of billion more than the nearest sport). It is also full of history and teams that often transcend mere sports and represent cities, religion, history, and even ideology (a good thing? sometimes not but that is beside the point).
Simply put football is viewed like the great Bill Shankly (best manager ever) said 
"Football's not a matter of life and death ... it's more important than that".
That sums up what football means to people in Europe and South America. I can say with ease that in terms of fans and passion nothing comes close. The new owners of Liverpool (George Gillett and Tom Hicks ) who are American have said several times that nothing they have experienced in the USA comes close to the fans.
Anyway i think ppl are needlessly getting off the thread trail here. It is about stadiums and as i said i think the US stadiums are great. They are massive and very impressive. I love they way they look but also love a lot in Europe too. It's a global village ppl, we can like things anywhere in the world.

@ Qwest. Yuck! That is one tacky looking stadium. Love the horse shoe though. Very neo-classical. Would fit right in in ancient Rome i reckon.


----------



## Red85

still not convinced yankees. 
but I agree on the south american stories.

another quote of a big person in football, one of the founders of 'the totall football' concept, Rinus 'The General' Michels: 'Football is war'


----------



## Maroon Grown

Suncorp Stadium (Lang Park), Brisbane Australia

Capacity: 52,500
Sports: Rugby League, Rugby Union, Soccer
Qualities: 
NO Parking. 100% of the crowd travels to the ground for free on buses and trains. Has a built in bus station and linkway to rail station
Close to the CBD & infamous local pubs
Seating is close to the field and stands are steep. Hardly a bad seat in the ground
Stadium looks good from the outside as it was designed to blend into the urban environment surrounding it and also the Queensland style of architecture
Has a wicked atmosphere.
Has a highly recommended reputation and is arguably the best modern stadium constructed in australia.


----------



## Bigmac1212

Red85 said:


> still not convinced yankees.


At least we Yankees usually don't need a roof over our heads, unless it's desperatly needed. Those are true fans; being in the same elements as the players. Those fans who brave Lambeau Field in the cold and snow beats you "fair-weather" European fans.

Look at what you started. :bash: I need a drink. :cheers:


----------



## Rohne

The quality of supporters does NOT depend on how often the games are sold out.
Just an example: during the now finished season Eintracht Frankfurt had an average attendance of 47625 (stadium capacity: 51500). But the atmosphere was really boring compared to the asskicking atmosphere created the seasons before with much less spectators (04/05 avg 24409 - ok capacity was only 30000 because construction hadn't been completed yet, 05/06: avg 41863) when there was not a single club in the whole country whose supporters could compete with that.
Or look at Munich or Dortmund. Nearly every game sold. But no atmosphere. In Dortmund they only start singing loudly when they lead by 2 at least, and Munich is just a hopeless case, especially now since the Schickeria (Munich's ultras) is locked out.

Italy is also worth to be mentioned. Attendance statistics aren't impressive, but this country was home to the Ultrà culture which spread out over Europe when Italian supporters were already ten steps ahead and they still belong to the top. Wo cares 'bout whether a game is sold out or not? It's the support that counts!


----------



## 1878EFC

Goodison Park atmosphere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTwwAXQOhcg


----------



## ADCS

Y'all won't be convinced until you go to a College Football game. That truly is a live-or-die type situation for the fans.


----------



## Benn

Rohne said:


> The quality of supporters does NOT depend on how often the games are sold out.
> Just an example: during the now finished season Eintracht Frankfurt had an average attendance of 47625 (stadium capacity: 51500). But the atmosphere was really boring compared to the asskicking atmosphere created the seasons before with much less spectators (04/05 avg 24409 - ok capacity was only 30000 because construction hadn't been completed yet, 05/06: avg 41863) when there was not a single club in the whole country whose supporters could compete with that.
> Or look at Munich or Dortmund. Nearly every game sold. But no atmosphere. In Dortmund they only start singing loudly when they lead by 2 at least, and Munich is just a hopeless case, especially now since the Schickeria (Munich's ultras) is locked out.
> 
> Italy is also worth to be mentioned. Attendance statistics aren't impressive, but this country was home to the Ultrà culture which spread out over Europe when Italian supporters were already ten steps ahead and they still belong to the top. Wo cares 'bout whether a game is sold out or not? It's the support that counts!


you are right that being completely sold out versus having a couple thousand open seats doesn't make a huge difference. But Frankfurt was just over 3,000 open seats per match. But when I flip on FSC and Lazio has 20,000 people in the 80,000 seat stadio Olimpico and all they do is sit there with out making any noise exept when a goal is scored, I'd call that shite atmosphere. Juventus is one of the top teams in the world and yet the Del Alpi is half empty, and there going to have 35,000 seats or something post renovation. Who has heard of a team that good drawing that badly? AC and Inter have fantastic support, but can't think of any other clubs that have great atmosphere or sell out regularly, much less both in the Seire A. Dortmund looks impressive on TV (especially during the world cup for Germany games), although I did not have a chance to get to one of their games when I was over there. Hamburg had phenominal atmsophere for the game I saw there. But my point was saying Americans don't support there teams was an unfounded load of bull. When College teams make that kind of noise (as well as a good number of pro teams) and haven't had an open seat in thirty or forty years in cases, you just can't make that arguement. After the Minnesota Gophers hockey team won those NCAA tittles they were rioting in the streets. Thats college ice hockey! A month or so ago ESPN said the estimated wait for Packers season ticket is about 734 years. How many teams have that kind of support?


----------



## Red85

ADCS said:


> Y'all won't be convinced until you go to a College Football game. That truly is a live-or-die type situation for the fans.


come and watch The Old Firm, the Dutch, Spanish and Portuguese Classic, the Mersey Side Derby, London Derby's, the Roman Derby, the Milanese Derby, the Athens derby and the kolenpot derby. that is more than life or death in these situations. 

@bigmac1212 
at real we play the most matches by far on real natural soil in our top competitions. only a few clubs may play with uefa permission on fake. if I look at the most games in the us I dont see natural soil. or what? at least it doesnt look like it. 
and the number of stadiums with roofs will be the same somewhere. the first with a roof was the Amsterdam Arena in 1996. stadiums in america had those already for over some decades by then I guess


----------



## Benn

I would say the majority of American stadiums have natural grass. The domes obviously don't, but the retractible roofed and open air one usually do. In places like seattle the amount of rain combined with what NFL season does to a pitch would leave them playing in nothing but mud by week 12. For American Football there isn't a huge difference in performance between field turf and actual grass (I have played both football and american football on both, I prefer grass, but could certainly tolerate field turf). In cold climates, like Buffalo, or BMO Field in Toronto sometimes they have turf because it won't deteriorate during winter months and the NFL and CFL post seasons run well into the winter. Places like Greenbay have always had grass and use under-field heating to keep it alive (this sort of works, but can lead to muddy fields). I beleive it has been previously stated like 600 times that we don't have roofs most of the time because we don't want them, being in the elements is part of the experience.


----------



## speed_demon

My favorite stadiums are:

Jornalista Mário Filho (Maracanã), Rio de Janeiro - Brazil









Ecopa Stadium, Shizuoka - Japan









Mangueirao, Pará - Brazil









Giants Stadium, NJ - USA









Estadio Azteca, Ciudad de Mexico, Mexico


----------



## 1878EFC

Red85 said:


> come and watch The Old Firm, the Dutch, Spanish and Portuguese Classic, the Mersey Side Derby, London Derby's, the Roman Derby, the Milanese Derby, the Athens derby and the kolenpot derby. that is more than life or death in these situations.
> 
> @bigmac1212
> at real we play the most matches by far on real natural soil in our top competitions. only a few clubs may play with uefa permission on fake. if I look at the most games in the us I dont see natural soil. or what? at least it doesnt look like it.
> and the number of stadiums with roofs will be the same somewhere. the first with a roof was the Amsterdam Arena in 1996. stadiums in america had those already for over some decades by then I guess


i agree mate

in liverpool football is a major part of your life lits like a religion theres so much passion its unbelievable, the merseyside derby means so much to the people of liverpool whether there everton or liverpool fans. its who gets the bragging rights until the next derby and the atmosphere is something special


----------



## ADCS

Red85 said:


> come and watch The Old Firm, the Dutch, Spanish and Portuguese Classic, the Mersey Side Derby, London Derby's, the Roman Derby, the Milanese Derby, the Athens derby and the kolenpot derby. that is more than life or death in these situations.


I never said that European soccer fans were anything less than die-hard. You were the one saying that Americans were at best lukewarm. I provided counterexamples.

Oh, and games like Ohio State - Michigan, Oklahoma - Texas, Alabama - Auburn have much the same atmosphere. Don't knock it until you've experienced it.


----------



## MRichR

Soldier Field (only the inside. The outside is a horrible perversion of a once great stadium:








Original configuration, sat upwards of 120,000


----------



## b1gh0u5e

I've gone to quite a few Michigan-Ohio State games and I can assure you that few sporting experiences can compare to a big time college football game. For comparisons sake, I've been to Indy 500, NCAA Basketball Tournament, NHL Playoffs, US Open Golf, PGA Championship, 16th hole at TPC Scottsdale(loudest hole in golf), college football at UM/OSU/PennSt./UT/Rose Bowl game/Fiesta Bowl game, NBA, NFL, MLB, among others.

For example, in 2002 in Columbus there were around 107,000 in the stadium for the game and another estimated 300,000 people partying in the vicinity around the stadium. Even as a die hard Michigan fan, I will admit that the scene in Columbus that day was a site to behold. After Ohio State won the game and clinched a trip to the championship game, the crowd rushed the field and tore down the goal post while being peppersprayed by police. Walking out of the stadium was pandemonium as around 380,000 Ohio State fans were going nuts, celebrating. I find it hard to believe that any sporting event anywhere could compare to that scene that day.

As for the whole Europe vs. United States debate...what's the point? You guys across the pond like a game where a bunch of pansies run around for 90 minutes occasionally taking a dive and faking an injury to liven up the game. I'd argue that watching the fans at a match is more entertaining. We prefer a lot more action, a lot more contact, and no fake injuries. Don't get me wrong, an NBA player will take a dive in a heartbeat to draw a foul, but he won't roll around in agony and then suddenly be running full speed two minutes later. How can you, as a "football" fan, respect that nonsense??? 

I'll usually watch a few of the World Cup games, but I just haven't been able to get into soccer. Meanwhile, I have a brother who watches nothing but soccer...go figure!


----------



## NeilF

Benn said:


> But when I flip on FSC and Lazio has 20,000 people in the 80,000 seat stadio Olimpico and all they do is sit there with out making any noise exept when a goal is scored, I'd call that shite atmosphere. Juventus is one of the top teams in the world and yet the Del Alpi is half empty, and there going to have 35,000 seats or something post renovation. Who has heard of a team that good drawing that badly?


In a way, I agree but I really don't think how full a stadium is (per se, at least) has an impact on the atmosphere. it depends on how closely grouped the fans are. 

For example, last weekend, I was at the Rugby 7s in Edinburgh and while there were maybe 10,000 people in the stadium, the atmosphere inside Murrayfield (capacity, 67,500) was incredible, especially in the last game of the day, when Scotland played out of their skin and beat the Springboks (sadly, Scotland seemed to show up on the second day with a massive hangover buy Kenya and Russia generated much of the same atmosphere). 

The reason for this was quite simple; about 8,000 of the 10,000 were in the lower East Stand, all grouped together. It really didn't matter that most of the stadium was empty, because the fans that were present filled up a small part of the stadium, which held all of the atmosphere in. 

Honestly, as long as the fans that are there are kept together and limited in where they are able to stand / sit, the atmosphere can be created and locked in very, very well.


----------



## zulu69

b1gh0u5e said:


> For example, in 2002 in Columbus there were around 107,000 in the stadium for the game and another estimated 300,000 people partying in the vicinity around the stadium. Even as a die hard Michigan fan, I will admit that the scene in Columbus that day was a site to behold. After Ohio State won the game and clinched a trip to the championship game, the crowd rushed the field and tore down the goal post while being peppersprayed by police. Walking out of the stadium was pandemonium as around 380,000 Ohio State fans were going nuts, celebrating. I find it hard to believe that any sporting event anywhere could compare to that scene that day.


You can find it as hard as you like but the fact remains that in Europe the atmosphere IS better. It isn't even close (not a chance). Like i said from what i've heard + seen only South America would come close. Your 107,000 peeps would be drowned out simply by the Kop. Deal with it. The events you mentioned are crazy (i for one love NCAA), but as you also mentioned it is really an excuse to party and have a good time. In Europe it isn't to party, it is to support your team till death. Honestly to some it is a way of life and a famliy allegiance. Traditions are deep and steeped with events from history. You can really tell the difference when you go to a game in Oz. In some cases its good that way (less trouble at times), but the atmosphere is lacking. 



b1gh0u5e said:


> As for the whole Europe vs. United States debate...what's the point? You guys across the pond like a game where a bunch of pansies run around for 90 minutes occasionally taking a dive and faking an injury to liven up the game. I'd argue that watching the fans at a match is more entertaining. We prefer a lot more action, a lot more contact, and no fake injuries. Don't get me wrong, an NBA player will take a dive in a heartbeat to draw a foul, but he won't roll around in agony and then suddenly be running full speed two minutes later. How can you, as a "football" fan, respect that nonsense???
> 
> I'll usually watch a few of the World Cup games, but I just haven't been able to get into soccer. Meanwhile, I have a brother who watches nothing but soccer...go figure!


Well mate you guys are outnumbered. It seems that the WORLD (i.e. everyone really) loves football (using your Feet to kick a ball equates to the term 'football'. American football funnily enough is mainly thrown by Hands). It isn't just across the pond. US stadiums are great but if you want to bag out the world game then buddy like is said you are in the minority. Billions not millions follow and play it in every country in the world. I love sports in general and played Basketball for my school (was even the mvp) but i'll be the first to admit that football is the king. That's not an opinion, that's stating facts. As a side note, the diving is really getting me angry too. Hopefully it will get rooted out of the game.


----------



## b1gh0u5e

Zulu, you make a good point about the world wide popularity of soccer, but isn't that a function of the cost to play as much as anything? For someone in a third world country, soccer is the obvious choice because all you need is a ball and an open area. For these kids to play hockey or American football requires money they don't have.


----------



## NeilF

Under that reckoning, wouldn't both forms of rugby be as popular as soccer as well? And Aussie rules as well? And GAA? There's a whole list of sports that are as easy / cheap to play, in equipment terms, as soccer is but don't have the same popularity, especially globally. 

Don't get me wrong, I say this as a rugby fan, myself, but I'm happy to accept that rugby will never have the same popularity and world wide appeal that soccer does have. I think the same goes for any of the "indigenous" sports, really. Soccer is a world sport. Very few others really are and I doubt it's really anything to do with how much it costs to play it. 

Honestly, the ease of comprehension of soccer is probably the main reason why it is so popular. The rules aren't complicated like they are for American Football or even rugby. There isn't a whole lot to football, at the most basic level, than kicking a ball in the right direction. No other sport has that ease of play.


----------



## zulu69

^^^ that's the beauty of Football. It is very easy to play but difficult to master. It draws you in because of it's ease but you'll soon realise that there is a infinite potential and difficulty that's comes along with it. The foot would be the least intuitive appendage (let's keep if out of the gutter shall we) to use to control a circular ball. That's where it draws a person in to slave over it forever. Sure anyone can 'kick' a ball, but try to lift the ball up with your foot, bend the ball off the outside of your foot or flick it over your and the oppents head whilst running. Practise makes perfect.


----------



## Benn

I don't see any sport catching up to Football on a world wide basis. Situationally sports like Rugby, Australians rule, Cricket and American Football are dominant. Here in the states the MLS is starting to close in on the NHL interms of airtime and attendance, and the league has only been around for eleven or twelve years. If you are in India or Pakistan Cricket is The Biggest thing. In Australia Australian Rules and rugby are big (brilliant brutal game). In the USA American Football/Basketball/Baseball are dominant, in Canada its Ice Hockey. Football is the universal ind I think it will be for the foreseable future. To an extent rugby and basketball are global, but its not in the same way. Oh and flopping is the only thing that really bugs me about Football, some more bookings would probably fix that out though, especially guys like Drogba who can't wait to dive.


----------



## zulu69

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrao0ROwpAM

Proves my point really.


----------



## Sparks

^^ Didn't see his hand of god goal last night then.


----------



## zulu69

Well he is the next maradonna ain't he


----------



## Red85

b1gh0u5e said:


> Zulu, you make a good point about the world wide popularity of *football*, but isn't that a function of the cost to play as much as anything? For someone in a third world country, *football* is the obvious choice because all you need is a ball and an open area. For these kids to play hockey or American football requires money they don't have.


this is exacly why football is the worlds most popular sport. 'cause you only need one round ball. and basicly you can play it anywhere indead. it doesnt if its in the slops of Rio or Cape Town, or in the backyard of your big villa. doesnt mind. its the only one worlds common language. only yankees don't speak it like the whole other world.


----------



## ADCS

Red85 said:


> I also want to say that I did'nt meant that football is the most populair sport in every country except the us. I said that all people 'speak the language of football' except for the americans. it is a language we all speak, except for you guys.
> simple example: the whole world kicks a ball back when you roll it towards, in stead of kick it back you would put it up and trow it .


You think if someone kicks a soccer ball at an American, that he or she wouldn't kick it back? Only time we would do anything but kick it is if it were on a basketball court.

Oh, and BTW, I speak American English. The word is soccer here. Sorry if that is not "international" enough for you, but then again, I'm not correcting you for saying "football" either. To me, soccer is a better word in this context since it is unambiguous, especially in regard to US stadiums.


----------



## eMKay

Red85 said:


> this is exacly why football is the worlds most popular sport. 'cause you only need one round ball. and basicly you can play it anywhere indead. it doesnt if its in the slops of Rio or Cape Town, or in the backyard of your big villa. doesnt mind. its the only one worlds common language. only yankees don't speak it like the whole other world.


And yet it was the Brits who invented the word...Ironic how ignorance works.


----------



## psveindhoven

*Your top 5 most beautiful stadiums*

What's your top 5 most beautiful stadiums?

I really love these stadiums:

1 Guangzhou stadium, Guangzhou (China)
2 Camp Nou, Barcelona
3 Old Trafford, Manchester
4 Salt Lake Stadium, Calcutta
5 Telstra Stadium, Sydney

http://www.footballstadiums.vze.com has got pics of these grounds. The new stadium of SC Internacional (Brazil) also looks amazing.


----------



## lpioe

^^ the website is not working for me.

My current top 5 in no particular order

Camp Nou
Santiago Bernabeu
Qwest Field
Olympic Stadium Berlin
Wembley


----------



## 2005

Off the top of my head

*1. Wembley *









*2. Estadio De Dragao *









*3. Emirates stadium *









*4. Allianz Arena *









*5. Soldier Field *









I did say off the top of my head, so I'll most probably change my mind.


----------



## ØlandDK

I like football (soccer) stadiums the most - here are my favorites:

1. Alianz Arena (Munich - Germany
2. Emirates Stadium (London - England)
3. Estádio da Luz (Lisbon - Portugal)
4. Commerzbank-Arena (Frankfurt - Germany)
5. Santiago Bernabeu (Madrid - Spain)


----------



## NeilF

I'm sure my list won't be to everyone's taste, but I have a penchant for somewhat brutal methods of roofing support, which would explain a couple of these:

1) Murrayfield


















2) Parc Des Princes, Paris


















3) KC Stadium, Hull


















4) Croke Park, Dublin


















5) Old Trafford, Manchester


----------



## Alle

Some of my favorites

*Råsunda, Solna (stockholm), Sweden*

Reasons |

- Good and large coherent stands
- Great atmospheric properties

Pics |





































Additional info |

Will be demolished and replaced by New Råsunda, se thread linked in my signature.

*San Siro, Milano, Italy*

Reasons |

- Good atmospheric properties and good views

Pics |












*Allianz arena, Munich, Germany*

Reasons |

Great exterior, steep seats

Pics |






























*Old Trafford, Manchester, England*

Reasons |

Looks awesome, looks huge, impressive, good atmpsphere (closed corners)

Pics |























*
Also Gamla Ullevi, which is now demolished, in Göteborg, Sweden*


----------



## Benn

I believe the point of this thread is purely aesthetics, not atmosphere, function ect.

My top five most beautiful
1. Munich OlympiaStadion









2. Paul Brown Stadium









3. Stadio San Nicola









4. Seahawks Stadium









5. Niigata Stadium


----------



## 2005

"Old Trafford, Manchester, England

Reasons |

Looks awesome, looks huge, impressive, *good atmpsphere* (closed corners)"

Not a lot of people will agree with that :lol:


----------



## Benn

And even fewer will call it one of the worlds most aesthetically pleasing


----------



## NeilF

Benn said:


> And even fewer will call it one of the worlds most aesthetically pleasing


I find the stadium, from the outside certainly, to be very aesthetically pleasing. Again, no doubt, this harps back to how aesthetically pleasing I find rather large, and even brutal, cantilevers.


----------



## JPBrazil

1 Allianz Arena - Munich
2 Bird's Nest - Beijing
3 Wembley - London
4 João Avelange Olympic Stadium (Engenhão) - Rio de Janeiro
5 Munich OlympiaStadion - Munich


----------



## somataki

This one first for me by far:

Athens Olympic Stadium (design by Santiago Calatrava)




























and then
2.Allianz Arena
3.Barcelona Olympic Stadium
4.Dragao
5.Paul Brown


----------



## Sparks

I'm forever mystified by the love some people have for Old Trafford.


----------



## ChrisDVD

umm, my favourite stadium is the Montreal Olympique Stadium..... I think the tower makes it look very nice!!!


----------



## sk

athens olympic stadium
munich olympic stadium
allianz arena
Seoul Sang-am stadium
Saitama Stadium


----------



## Canadian Chocho

1. San Bernabeu










2. Wembley Stadium










3. Soldier Field










4. Stade Olympique










5. Estádio José Alvalade










Notable mention: BMO Field


----------



## Walbanger

1. Newlands cricket ground, Capetown
















2. Adelaide Oval, Adelaide
















3. Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne
















4. Berlin Olympic Stadium
















5. Wrigley Field, Chicago

















May change my mind tomorrow:cheers:


----------



## Sitback

My Top 4

Emirates Stadium, London


















New Wembley, London


















Stade De France, Paris


















Allianz Arena, Munich


----------



## Calvin W

El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> Question, why does everyone like Camp Nou?? I mean there is nothing but the size... everything else sucks...



Not on my list. Nor is Wembley.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

I agree on Wembley, the history was killed, new stadium is just a new stadium... But it is not the home of football anymore.


----------



## NeilF

CharlieP said:


> I can understand love and affection for it, but anybody claiming it's _beautiful_ needs help...


Why so? There are aspects of that stadium that I find very beautiful; the massive cantilevers at the East and West ends are fantastic to look at. I understand why it's not to everyone's tastes, especially the interior views, but I find it rather striking from the outside and from above.


----------



## SE9

*Athens Olympic Stadium* Athens











*Wembley Stadium* London











*Dragao Stadium* Porto











*Allianz Arena* Munich











*Beijing Olympic Stadium* Beijing (UC)


----------



## Giorgio

100% agree with SE9. Was just about to post the same list!


----------



## antigr12

they should clad the naked concrete at porto stadium ends , it's ugly and will get uglier with time , that wastes the overall look of the arena .


----------



## SE9

[Gioяgos];14480180 said:


> 100% agree with SE9. Was just about to post the same list!


Hey, you know what they say about great minds


----------



## lpioe

antigr12 said:


> they should clad the naked concrete at porto stadium ends , it's ugly and will get uglier with time , that wastes the overall look of the arena .


It's what makes this stadium so unique, I love it the way it is.


----------



## Benn

antigr12 said:


> they should clad the naked concrete at porto stadium ends , it's ugly and will get uglier with time , that wastes the overall look of the arena .


That is the worst idea I have ever heard


----------



## somataki

I believe that concrete is a fantastic material on stadiums designs!


----------



## Benn

Its practical, durable, and with careful design can be attractive. The new Kuwait stadium and the San Nicola have basically all concrete facades, and IMO they are stunning. On the other hand the San Siro and Twickenham are all concrete on the outside and IMO are two of the ugliest buildings of all time.

I love the look of the Dragao , and alot of that is the open ends and the monumental supports, if you just wrapped concrete skin the rest of the way around it would totally ruin the aesthetic appeal of it.


----------



## KiwiBrit

[Gioяgos];14480180 said:


>


I don't wish to sound picky, but there's a tree growing in the middle of the pitch!


----------



## psveindhoven

The stadiums of Manchester City and Aston Villa are also masterpieces.
Pics can be found here if you choose the clubs:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richest_football_clubs


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit

SE9 said:


> *Dragao Stadium* Porto




Couldn't you just bring a really tall ladder and watch the match for free?! :nuts:


----------



## IcyUrmel

Although my top 5 are all already listed (Santiago Bernabeu, Munich Olympic, Ahtens Olympic, City of Manchester, Genova), there are some more Staduims at least deserving to be mentioned.

Hong Kong Stadium

Reason: Perfect venue in perfect surrounding.





























Fritz Walter Stadium, Kaiserslautern, Germany

Reason: Situated on a hill like a temple, a weird but more than impressive construction




























Some more nice pictures here: http://www.fck.de/galerie/stadion


Aker stadion, Molde, Norway

Reason: Greatest of the small European stadiums. Two tiers for 13.000 people.


----------



## nomarandlee

Never have seen that Hong Kong stadium before, the location looks awesome and the stadium looks pretty good as well. The location reminds me a bit of L.A.'s Dodger Stadium at Chavez Ravine.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Was watching a pre season friendly being played there the other day, commentators mentioned it was going to be demolished in the near future as a larger stadium is being built elsewhere in Hong Kong.


----------



## EADGBE

Okay, here are mine in no particular order. I think my choice errs on the side of the 'brutal', but there is a touch of the romantic in there as well:

Stadio Giuseppe Meazza, San Siro, Milan

A 'proper' football stadium, comparatively rare in Europe for its time. Distinctive and bold roof sits atop equally distinctive and bold concrete access structures.




























Allianz Arena, Munich

A chameleon of a stadium reflects the colours of its two tenant clubs - and also the national team on occasion. Already a modern classic.




























Estadio Azteca, Mexico City

Quite simply, the daddy. Only now does it begin to look dated, nearly 40 years after it first appeared in this guise.




























Arrowhead Stadium, Kansas City

Perhaps the most unusual choice on here. I've always loved its unashamed 'retro/futuristic' feel. If the Jetsons supported a team, they would play here. Proof that individuality can outlast current trends.




























Lord's Cricket Ground, London.

Combines ancient and modern with a unique charm. Where else could you see something as historic as the Pavilion facing something as futuristic as the Media Centre?


----------



## Tomas05

My top *15* 


1.)
Wembley 










2.)
Athens Olympiako










3.)
Nou camp










4.)
Allianz Arena










5.)
Emirates Stadium (Ashburton Grove)










6.)
Estadio Do Dragao










7.)
The reebok











8.)
Olympiastadium










9.)
Old Trafford










10.)
Estadio Jose' Alvade










11.)
Vitesse gelredome










12.)
Estadio Louis II










13.)
San Nicila (bari)










14.)
Santiago bernabeu










15.)
Amsterdam Arena


----------



## joaoguimaraes

What about this different stadium?










My "home" stadium


----------



## Chimaera

Alternative rankings (source: the lists on worldstadiums.com, no time to look up all the possible future stadiums):

Past top-6:
Estadio da Luz, Lisbon, Portugal








Wembley Stadium, London, UK








Houlihan Stadium, Tampa, USA








Wulihe Stadium, Shenyang, China








Veterans Stadium, Philadelphia, USA








Municipal Stadium, Cleveland, USA









Future top-13:
Nou Mestalla, Valencia








Soccer City, Johannesburg, South Africa








Stadion Shakhtar, Donetsk, Ukraine








Nueva Romareda, Zaragoza, Spain








Greenpoint Stadium, Cape Town, South Africa








Olympic Stadium, Beijing, China








Baltic Arena, Gdansk, Poland








Senzangakhona Stadium, Durban, South Africa








Stade du MCO, Oran, Algeria








Hardtürm, Zürich, Switzerland








Kadir Has Sehir Stadyumu, Kayseri, Turkey








José Pinheiro Borda, Porto Alegre, Brazil








New City Stadium, Salford, GB


----------



## The_Big_O

1. Oriole Park at Camden Yards










2. M&T Bank Stadium










3. Coors Field










4. Petco Park










5. Comerica Park


----------



## GlasgowMan

Celtic Park, Glasgow.



























http://www.youtube.com/v/A8cffEaZGh0&rel=1


----------



## Chimaera

GlasgowMan said:


> Celtic Park, Glasgow.


Nice Photoshop job


----------



## GlasgowMan

Chimaera said:


> Nice Photoshop job


I cant take credit for it. Thats how Celtic Park will look after the Main Stand is upgraded, capacity will be 70,000+


----------



## NeilF

You'd be looking at a capacity of about 80,000 at Celtic Park with that redevelopment - the main stand only holds some 8,000 supporters, whereas the North Stand holds nearly 27,000. I'm not sure if the North Stand capacity includes the North West and North East corners, or if they are included in the capacity of the West and East stands? If it's the former, I'd say you're looking at a capacity of about 85,000. If not, probably about 79,000.


----------



## CharlieP

If the main stand were to be rebuilt, it wouldn't have the small pillars near the top that the South Stand does - they were necessary because of the proximity of the cemetery, whereas there's plenty of space behind the main stand...


----------



## NeilF

Charlie, I believe that the pillars in the North Stand were never 'necessary' but were put there to save money during the redevelopment of the stadium. Certainly, the overhangs at the rear of the North and South stands at Murrayfield, which were built shortly before Celtic Park's redevelopment are larger than the one necessary at Celtic Park. Not that it changes the point you make - just a little note of pedancy.


----------



## cjav

Vegnagun said:


> 3. De kuip rotterdam


unfortunatly the stadium is suffering from metal fatigue :'( It barely survived WWII but now a new one will have to be build to house Feyenoord. The old one wont be demolished though, its a momument and served as a example for many different stadiums. 


















Not the entire stadium is 75 yrs old though in 1994 the last major facelift happend. this also when they discovered the metal fatigue. A new stadium is planned for 2014 but considering this is the netherlands it might take a lot longer. 








as it was in 1975










really old picture of the kuip, look at the cars


----------



## CharlieP

cjav said:


> really old picture of the kuip, look at the cars


I never realised the "stadion feyenoord" lettering was so old! I assumed it was only put there in around the 1970s or 1980s!


----------



## Svempa99

I like Ullevi stadium in Gothenburg. Especially when thinking that it was built as early as 1958. It was expanded in 1995 in a way that kept the wave-shape.


----------



## plasticterminator

1. Munich olympic-truly a masterpiece, years ahead of its time. 
2. Old wembley-mainly because of history rather than design, but those towers were iconic and it was a crime not to replicate them.
3. San siro-one of the best old stadium re workings.
4. Hong kong-first and still the best of the D shaped rooves, location awesome and incredible atmosphere when full.
5. New shakhtar donetsk-not finished yet but what a beauty!


----------



## cichy87

1. New Wembley, London
2. Soccer City, Johannesburg
3. Baltic Arena, Gdańsk
4. Estadio Jose Alvalade, Lisbon
5. San Siro, Milan


----------



## BobDaBuilder

1. Lord's Cricket Ground, St. John's Wood, London. Simply gorgeous, in a stunning location.
2. Adelaide Oval, architecturally pure, unfortunately they have caved into pressure and put in light towers.
3. Newlands, Cape Town cricket ground, set in the shadow of Table Mountain
4. Nurburgring, the original 20 odd km's of certain death for drivers in rural Germany.
5. Royal Ascot race course.


----------



## moa

*Poljud Split, Croatia (top 5 definetly)*


----------



## daniele1089

1. Athens Olympic Stadium
2. Lisbon Estadio da Luz
3. Munich Allianz Arena
4. Paris Stade de France
5. Beijing Olympic Stadium


----------



## GEwinnen

eMKay said:


> 1) Olympiastadion, Berlin. I know it's a Nazi relic, and not a very good stadium for spectators because of the track, and the roof pillars, but the renovation turned it into a spectacular beauty.
> 
> I have seen it in person




The history of the Olympiastadion Berlin as a nazi relic was only 9 years long, the stadiums history as a sports venue in the free and democratic city of Berlin was more than 60 years long. The British Forces protected the stadium after the war from demolition by the russians, who destroyed a lot of nazi relics in Berlin. 
Remember, Werner March, the architect of this masterpeace of architecture, was a well known architect in democratic Germany before the rise of the nazis.
I know, the 1936 Olympic Games were a propaganda show of the nazis, but the games had some unforgetable moments of sports history, like the first torch relay in olympic history and the triumph of Jesse Owens:

_Owens was cheered enthusiastically by 110,000 people in Berlin's Olympic Stadium and later ordinary Germans sought his autograph when they saw him in the streets. Owens was allowed to travel with and stay in the same hotels as whites, an irony at the time given that blacks in the United States were denied equal rights. After a New York ticker-tape parade in his honor, Owens had to ride the freight elevator to attend a reception for him at the Waldorf-Astoria._

The german people loved Jesse Owens an he was a friend of his german counterpart on the track, Lutz Long.






The pillars for the roof support were a tribute to the stadiums status of national heritage because they were not allowed to built the new roof above the gap in the stadium. The track is absolutely nessecary for athletic events.


----------



## ØlandDK

GEwinnen said:


> I know, the 1936 Olympic Games were a propaganda show of the nazis, but the games had some unforgetable moments of sports history, like *the first torch relay in olympic history* and the triumph of Jesse Owens:


But wasn't that a part of the propaganda show?


----------



## GEwinnen

Oelanddk said:


> But wasn't that a part of the propaganda show?


The 1936 Games were dedicated to Berlin in 1930, 3 years before the nazis came to power in Germany.
Carl Diem was the president oft the OC from the beginnig, and the torch relay was his idea. 
Diem wasn't a nazi, he wasn't a member of the nazi patry nsdap. When Hitler was involved with the organization of the games, he wanted to fire Diem, but the IOC protected Carl Diems position.
I don't want to gloryfy the nazi games, but I think the torch relay was a good idea.


----------



## eMKay

GEwinnen said:


> The history of the Olympiastadion Berlin as a nazi relic was only 9 years long, the stadiums history as a sports venue in the free and democratic city of Berlin was more than 60 years long. The British Forces protected the stadium after the war from demolition by the russians, who destroyed a lot of nazi relics in Berlin.
> Remember, Werner March, the architect of this masterpeace of architecture, was a well known architect in democratic Germany before the rise of the nazis.
> I know, the 1936 Olympic Games were a propaganda show of the nazis, but the games had some unforgetable moments of sports history, like the first torch relay in olympic history and the triumph of Jesse Owens:
> 
> _Owens was cheered enthusiastically by 110,000 people in Berlin's Olympic Stadium and later ordinary Germans sought his autograph when they saw him in the streets. Owens was allowed to travel with and stay in the same hotels as whites, an irony at the time given that blacks in the United States were denied equal rights. After a New York ticker-tape parade in his honor, Owens had to ride the freight elevator to attend a reception for him at the Waldorf-Astoria._
> 
> The german people loved Jesse Owens an he was a friend of his german counterpart on the track, Lutz Long.
> 
> 
> The pillars for the roof support were a tribute to the stadiums status of national heritage because they were not allowed to built the new roof above the gap in the stadium. The track is absolutely nessecary for athletic events.


I am fully aware of the history of the stadium, and it's shortcomings, as are most people on this forum.


----------



## beamer85

Surely Adelaide Oval would have to be up there:


----------



## moa

WTF?
This Adelaide stadium can not enter top 5000 stadium. Piece of crap!!


----------



## Mr.Underground

1. Senzangakhona Stadium, Durban 
2. Beijing Olympic Stadium
3. Athens Olympic Stadium
4. AufSchalke Arena in Gelsenkirchen
5. Amsterdam Arena


----------



## Yrmom247

*Your Country's Most Unique Stadium. (coolest)*

My pick is the University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona.


----------



## somataki

Greece' s coolest one!


----------



## Dallasbrink

Yrmom247 said:


> My pick is the University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona.


for now


----------



## jesusRGR

Metropolitan stadium. Barquisimeto venezuela ......They have not concluded it














































RENDER


----------



## Delmat

*Country - Croatia
City - Split*

*Poljud Stadium*

















:cheers:

p.s. Croatia plays against Netherlands on February the 6th on it :cheers:


----------



## elbart089

*Mexico's coolest stadium, Ready to be compleated by the end of this year.*
*Guadalajara, Jalisco*


----------



## Yrmom247

...


----------



## Mr. Met

I think the new Cowboys Stadium will be better than the University of Phoenix Stadium


----------



## elbart089

Mr. Met said:


> I think the new Cowboys Stadium will be better than the University of Phoenix Stadium


You've any renders?


----------



## Delmat

Pheonix stadium represents snake?
I think it was on Discovery Channel or National Geographic about its construction


----------



## Delmat

How cool is this? :naughty:

Split, Croatia

'Hajduk' is the name of the club :cheers:






another:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SnD4D3xA6rw
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KZgu6v5jeOg... there's plenty of more


----------



## Wuppeltje

Most unique stadium in the Netherlands: Amsterdam Arena. The roof can be opened. 




























Twice a year it is also used for a very large dance event (40.000-45.000 people indoor): Sensation White & Black. 








http://youtube.com/watch?v=A3ol3AQqqKc


----------



## Yrmom247

...


----------



## Yrmom247

Mr. Met said:


> I think the new Cowboys Stadium will be better than the University of Phoenix Stadium


University of Phoenix Stadium still looks better to me. I've seen the renderings for Dallas.


----------



## NeilF

Ireland:

Thomond Park, Limerick (25,600) - Home of Munster Rugby:
(Redevelopment due for completion Autumn 2008)


















I admit that the stadium may have a rather generic overall look but it's interesting because the entire lower bowl is standing space for 10,500 people. It's nice to see a modern stadium being redeveloped in such a way.

Scotland:

Ibrox Stadium, Glasgow (51,100) - Home of Rangers Football Club


























While three sides of this stadium are fairly generic box stands, the main stand is one of best preserved Archibal Leitch stands left in the UK and is simply stunning, both inside and out.

I find it strange that I support niether of the teams whose stadia I have posted.


----------



## Tuscani01

Quite a few here in canada...

Rogers Centre (aka. Skydome) with its retractable roof (Toronto):


















Olympic Stadium (Montreal)









Saddledome (Calgary)


----------



## Yrmom247

Tuscani01 said:


> Quite a few here in canada...
> 
> Rogers Centre (aka. Skydome) with its retractable roof (Toronto):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic Stadium (Montreal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saddledome (Calgary)


Now all you have to do is pick the most unique one. Mine for you would be montreal olympic stadium. Also a dome is not a stadium. Please remove it from your post.


----------



## Tuscani01

Yrmom247 said:


> Now all you have to do is pick the most unique one. Mine for you would be montreal olympic stadium. Also a dome is not a stadium. Please remove it from your post.


wtf? Its just as much of a stadium as any other one posted in here. Its used for baseball, football, soccer and was once home to basketball.

Edit: nvm... I forgot about the saddledome haha


----------



## Yrmom247

Tuscani01 said:


> wtf? Its just as much of a stadium as any other one posted in here. Its used for baseball, football, soccer and was once home to basketball.
> 
> Edit: nvm... I forgot about the saddledome haha


 It's cool thanks man! I'm gonna start a dome thread anyways.


----------



## Dallasbrink

so what is the saddle dome used for?

Also the U of P stadium doesn't look much like a snake to me, looks like a deflated beach ball.


----------



## Yrmom247

Dallasbrink said:


> so what is the saddle dome used for?
> 
> Also the U of P stadium doesn't look much like a snake to me, looks like a deflated beach ball.


It depicts one, I noticed it right away. It's the reason why I like it. That and the slots along the exterior.


----------



## Dallasbrink

I see it when its pointed out but it takes a while.


----------



## Anberlin

Sydney's Olympic Stadium 









Oh and Melbourne Rectangular Stadium..


----------



## dudu24

Delmat said:


> How cool is this? :naughty:
> 
> Split, Croatia
> 
> 'Hajduk' is the name of the club :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another:
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SnD4D3xA6rw
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KZgu6v5jeOg... there's plenty of more


cool stadium, crap fans


----------



## Delmat

dudu24 said:


> cool stadium, crap fans


:baeh3:
youre jealous 'cause we're the best and oldest in europe :baeh3:

TORCIDA 1950


----------



## somataki

`dlskt said:


> Sydney's Olympic Stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Melbourne Rectangular Stadium..



I understand why Melbourne' s design is unique, but what s the unique at Sydney s Stadium?:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## dudu24

Delmat said:


> :baeh3:
> youre jealous 'cause we're the best and oldest in europe :baeh3:
> 
> TORCIDA 1950


But yet barely no2 in your own country


----------



## Delmat

you think :naughty:


----------



## matt_sbs

somataki said:


> I understand why Melbourne' s design is unique, but what s the unique at Sydney s Stadium?:nuts::nuts::nuts:


It was used for the 2000 olympics


----------



## somataki

Ok, I thought that "unique" had to refer in the design of the stadium.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Dallasbrink said:


> *so what is the saddle dome used for?*
> 
> Also the U of P stadium doesn't look much like a snake to me, looks like a deflated beach ball.


Hockey.


----------



## Yrmom247

`dlskt said:


> Sydney's Olympic Stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Melbourne Rectangular Stadium..


The modification to the seating capacity actually looks better than it did in the olympics. Melbourne's stadium is very tacky.


----------



## Yrmom247

somataki said:


> I understand why Melbourne' s design is unique, but what s the unique at Sydney s Stadium?:nuts::nuts::nuts:


They downgraded the seating capacity and in the process made it look more smooth and not so hey look how many seats I have. I had the largest capacity of any Olympic stadium. What's unique is they made it look better.


----------



## Red85

Yrmom247 said:


> They downgraded the seating capacity and in the process made it look more smooth and not so hey look how many seats I have. I had the largest capacity of any Olympic stadium. What's unique is they made it look better.


I disagree that. The 'olympic' was special, had something unique. now its a 13 in a dozen stadium. pity..


----------



## uA_TAGA

*ISTANBUL ATATURK OLYMPIC STADIUM(80.000)*



















*GALATASARAY'S FANS(ultrAslan)*


----------



## Anberlin

OH! Pshh.. How could I forget Perth Stadium?


----------



## Wezza

But the Melbourne & Perth stadiums aren't built yet. They can't be our most unique just yet.


----------



## AndreÇB

*Brazil coolest stadium is...*

"Estádio Jornalista Edgar Pronça" aka "Mangueirão" in Belém.

aprox 45,000 seater

Mangueirão is indicated to host WC 2014 games...


----------



## Reaper-strain

Dallasbrink said:


> everything copies everything, its certain twist and additions and adaptations that make them different.


What does the new Valencia stadium copy?


----------



## ygiannis82

Da Luz









Dragao









Amsterdam Arena









Allianz Arena

















Jose Alvalade

















AOL Arena









Schalke Arena










Generally,i think in this moment Portugal and German stadiums are the best because of EURO2004 and WC2006.


----------



## Axelferis

The best:

wembley


----------



## Yankeebiscuitfan

I curse the day that they decided to build this monstrocity. I have seen one game overthere, but the athmosphere sucked. The old stadium of Ajax, De Meer, was small but cosy. Even when it was only filled for the half of its capacity. 

These are my favorite stadiums:









Riverwalk Stadium in Montgomery. Home of the Montgomery Biscuits.









Needs no introduction.









Fenway Park. Home of the Boston Red Sox.









Wrigley Field. Home of the Chicago Cubs.

I know that Americans and baseball lovers will recognize Fenway and Wrigley without the introduction. But there are some non Americans who may not know.


----------



## Chimaera

^^ I've been to NY and Boston 3.5 years ago. Didn't make it to Yankee Stadium (did walk past Shea Stadium on a day trip to the US Open) but in Boston I took a walk around Fenway Park, and managed to have a look inside here and there, and I have to agree with you. Great ballpark, pure nostalgy. And they won the title at the end of that season for the first time since 1918


----------



## Yankeebiscuitfan

Was this during the Expos' last home game in 2004? Or was it in better times before the 1994 strike?


----------



## Yankeebiscuitfan

Chimaera said:


> ^^ I've been to NY and Boston 3.5 years ago. Didn't make it to Yankee Stadium (did walk past Shea Stadium on a day trip to the US Open) but in Boston I took a walk around Fenway Park, and managed to have a look inside here and there, and I have to agree with you. Great ballpark, pure nostalgy. And they won the title at the end of that season for the first time since 1918


So you was their lucky charm? :bash:hno:
Thanks to you this 1918 chant doesn't make sense anymore. :lol:


----------



## Yankeebiscuitfan

This  is also a very nice ball park. 

I can't find any good photographs, so check out the link.


----------



## Anberlin

Telstra Dome


----------



## Chimaera

Yankeebiscuitfan said:


> So you was their lucky charm? :bash:hno:
> Thanks to you this 1918 chant doesn't make sense anymore. :lol:


That is your conclusion 

Anyway, I don't hear them complaining :tongue3:


----------



## Axelferis

Yankeebiscuitfan said:


> Was this during the Expos' last home game in 2004? Or was it in better times before the 1994 strike?


The same wh made Parc des princes in Paris!

What is the capacity?
Is it a glass roof?? Explain please??


----------



## Witkowski

Some of my favorites are the MCG, The San Francisco baseball park right on the water, but my favorite stadium in the world is the Millenium Stadium in Cardiff


----------



## Axelferis

ygiannis82 said:


> Generally,i think in this moment Portugal and German stadiums are the best because of EURO2004 and WC2006.



don't forget Aisa 2002! Perhaps the most beautiful stadiums ever seen for a world cup kay:


----------



## Yankeebiscuitfan

Axelferis said:


> The same wh made Parc des princes in Paris!
> 
> What is the capacity?
> Is it a glass roof?? Explain please??


I don't know what it is made of. I only know it is not glas. First this was the Olympic Stadium for the 1976 Olympics in Montreal. Then the city board of Montreal decided that the Expos had to play there. But because of the harsh weather at the beginning of the season in Montreal, they decided to put a retractable roof on it. The only problem was that it was not retractable. They replaced that one with this roof. 

To imagine how harsh the weather can be at the beginning of the season, the Expos never had any opening day in their old stadium, Jarry Parc.


----------



## Chimaera

Yankeebiscuitfan said:


> I don't know what it is made of. I only know it is not glas. First this was the Olympic Stadium for the 1976 Olympics in Montreal. Then the city board of Montreal decided that the Expos had to play there. But because of the harsh weather at the beginning of the season in Montreal, they decided to put a retractable roof on it. The only problem was that it was not retractable. They replaced that one with this roof.
> 
> To imagine how harsh the weather can be at the beginning of the season, the Expos never had any opening day in their old stadium, Jarry Parc.


I think the story is slightly different. The retractable roof was part of the initial design. They only installed it after the games, but it didn't work properly. So they left it in place. But during a harsh winter part of it collapsed during a game due to the weight of the snow on top. After that they put another, fixed roof in place. Maybe I'm missing some details, but I believe it went more or less like this.

I visited the stadium and Montréal back in 2004, after leaving Boston  ^^


----------



## Yankeebiscuitfan

Chimaera said:


> I think the story is slightly different. The retractable roof was part of the initial design. They only installed it after the games, but it didn't work properly. So they left it in place. But during a harsh winter part of it collapsed during a game due to the weight of the snow on top. After that they put another, fixed roof in place. Maybe I'm missing some details, but I believe it went more or less like this.
> 
> I visited the stadium and Montréal back in 2004, after leaving Boston  ^^


I think you are right about the roof. 

Man! You have some bad influence on teams. The Red Sox won it all after you visited them. The Expos played their last game in 2004 after you visited them. :lol:

Are you a stadium nut or do you love baseball? I only have read names of baseball stadiums in your posts.


----------



## Chimaera

Yankeebiscuitfan said:


> I think you are right about the roof.
> 
> Man! You have some bad influence on teams. The Red Sox won it all after you visited them. The Expos played their last game in 2004 after you visited them. :lol:
> 
> Are you a stadium nut or do you love baseball? I only have read names of baseball stadiums in your posts.


In response to your last question? A stadium nut, not a particular baseball lover. I was just reacting to your posts about favorite stadiums. I visited Fenway Park in Boston because it's clearly the most legendary stadium in that city. Same story for Stade Olympique in Montréal: I didn't know it was a baseball stadium until I visited it. Besides those two I attended a tennis match at Arthur Ashe Stadium during the US Open (Henin-Petrova). A match Henin lost, so I clearly wasn't the lucky charm of my compatriot there 

I have already posted my favourite stadiums in the "top-5 most beautiful stadiums" topic, although that's a classification based on esthetics, not on atmosphere, history... And in that list there are only baseball parks in the secondary ranking I posted there: "top-5 most beautiful past stadiums".

I didn't know that fact about the Expo's last game in 2004. But there were some baseball players training in the stadium when I visited it, so I guess it happened after my visit. So you might be right about my influence :shifty:


----------



## Yankeebiscuitfan

Chimaera said:


> In response to your last question? A stadium nut, not a particular baseball lover. I was just reacting to your posts about favorite stadiums. I visited Fenway Park in Boston because it's clearly the most legendary stadium in that city. Same story for Stade Olympique in Montréal: I didn't know it was a baseball stadium until I visited it. Besides those two I attended a tennis match at Arthur Ashe Stadium during the US Open (Henin-Petrova). A match Henin lost, so I clearly wasn't the lucky charm of my compatriot there
> 
> I have already posted my favourite stadiums in the "top-5 most beautiful stadiums" topic, although that's a classification based on esthetics, not on atmosphere, history... And in that list there are only baseball parks in the secondary ranking I posted there: "top-5 most beautiful past stadiums".
> 
> I didn't know that fact about the Expo's last game in 2004. But there were some baseball players training in the stadium when I visited it, so I guess it happened after my visit. So you might be right about my influence :shifty:


Fenway is clearly the most legendary stadium in the USA next to Wrigley Field and Yankee Stadium. But those Bostonians are wise enough to cherish it and not demolish it like the Yankees will do after this season. 

The Expos have moved to Washington DC to become the Washington Nationals. 

There are quite some new stadiums that will finish completion in the near future. New Yankee Stadium and Citi Field (Mets) in New York. A new stadium in DC for the Nationals. A new stadium in Minneapolis for the Minnesota Twins. So you will be a busy guy to visit all these new stadiums. :lol:

Oh, I almost forgot one. The city of Miami and the Florida Marlins have reached a deal. The city of Miami will build a new baseball only facility at the location of the Rose Bowl. It must be ready in 2011.


----------



## Scba

That pic isn't from the Expos' last game, I remember that only having 25k or so in the house.


----------



## city_thing

Maroon Grown said:


> Suncorp Stadium (Lang Park), Brisbane Australia
> 
> Capacity: 52,500
> Sports: Rugby League, Rugby Union, Soccer
> Qualities:
> NO Parking. 100% of the crowd travels to the ground for free on buses and trains. Has a built in bus station and linkway to rail station
> Close to the CBD & infamous local pubs
> Seating is close to the field and stands are steep. Hardly a bad seat in the ground
> Stadium looks good from the outside as it was *designed to blend into the urban environment surrounding it* and also the Queensland style of architecture
> Has a wicked atmosphere.
> *Has a highly recommended reputation and is arguably the best modern stadium constructed in australia.
> *


Firstly, it sticks out like a sore thumb.

Secondly, you can't compare this to stadiums like Telstra stadium in Sydney, or the MCG in Melbourne. Both have hosted massive events, like the Olympics and the Commonwealth games. Both stadiums have to be 'top notch' to do so.


----------



## isaidso

Needs a fix up, but it still stands out from the crowd 32 years after the Summer Olympics. Is that an alien space ship that just landed?


----------



## isaidso

Axelferis said:


> What is the capacity?



Montreal Olympic Stadium










Canadian Football: record is 69,093
Baseball: record is 59,057


----------



## eomer

isaidso said:


> Montreal Olympic Stadium
> Canadian Football: record is 69,093
> Baseball: record is 59,057


They should creat a soccer team in Montreal and use Olympic Stadium for it.
"Olympique de Montreal": will be the second OM !


----------



## isaidso

Montreal already has a soccer team called the Montreal Impact. They are building a soccer stadium right next to Olympic Stadium. I believe it has just been completed.

Olympic Stadium is too big for soccer. They can fill it for Canadian football, but not soccer. They did get 45,000 for U-20 WC, but the Impact would have trouble attracting crowds that large.


----------



## [email protected]

new Shakhtar stadium in Donetsk

*The stadium design and its interior arrangement will meet all official UEFA and FIFA requirements for 5-star stadiums. This will enable the new 'Shakhtar' stadium to apply for hosting UEFA and FIFA finals and be included into the list of stadiums accredited for hosting the most important national competitions.*










Wednesday 8th June 2005 was a special day for the Project and for the Project Team. The first significant Works Package began on site! This follows the smaller contracts awarded in the last few months to local contractors to erect fencing around the site and to remove trees within the boundary. This work has been largely completed.

The latest contract is much more exciting for the Club and the supporters. In construction terms, it is called “Enabling Works” and involves carrying out site clearance works and the removal of soil from the site. This means that over the coming weeks, the level of activity in Leninsky Komsomol Park will increase significantly. The company undertaking the work is Osnova Solsif, one of a number of Ukrainian companies who bid for the contract.

Every effort will be taken to ensure that the works cause as little disruption as possible in and around the Park but everyone is asked to take special care to ensure the safety of all those visiting the Park and working there.

Simultaneously, the design of the stadium is moving forward. The initial Concept Design has now been developed into an 800 page document providing much greater detail of the design, layout and technical engineering aspects of the stadium. This is now under review with the Club's representatives and officials. Architect Eugene Uys from ArupSport is in Donetsk this week for detailed discussions. The stadium is being designed to ensure that it qualifies for UEFA 5-star accreditation and UEFA are consulted on a regular basis regarding a range of issues including facilities for players, fans, disabled groups, media, hospitality and parking. In addition, the architects are speaking directly with the Ukrainian authorities to ensure that the design complies with national building codes.

Shortly, we shall be submitting a full set of documents as our Proekt submission to UkrInvest Expertiza in Kiev and Donetsk. These documents explain in great detail the size, scale and complexity of the new stadium and the impact it will have on local services, utilities and the environment. Much time has gone into their preparation.

Site clearance work will continue during the summer and later in the year, with the site prepared, the task of setting the foundations will begin.

Austin Reilly
8th June 2005.










Video presentation clip
http://shakhtar.com/download/newstadium_m9.zip

The company's *chief architect Jay Parrish developed new 'Shakhtar' stadium*. 'ArupSport' has long and successful history of the stadium projects designing. Its projects have been implemented in England, Spain, Italy, Germany and Kuwait. *At present, Jay Parrish is successfully completing the project design of the Olympic stadium in Beijing, China.*


----------



## Wezza

city_thing said:


> Firstly, it sticks out like a sore thumb.
> 
> Secondly, you can't compare this to stadiums like Telstra stadium in Sydney, or the MCG in Melbourne. Both have hosted massive events, like the Olympics and the Commonwealth games. Both stadiums have to be 'top notch' to do so.


Who the hell are you to be telling anyone that you can't compare Suncorp to Telstra Stadium or the MCG? hno: Suncorp Stadium is by far the best rectangular sports stadium in the country & will remain so for a fair while yet. Just because the other 2 have hosted an olympics &/or commonwealth games doesn't make them better stadiums. Did you even read the thread title before you made your comment?


----------



## AATAATAATAAT

Ok, my favorite,

Shanghai Stadium

Location: Shanghai, China

Year finished: 1997

Capacity: 80000


----------



## Wezza

^^
Does it have a running track?


----------



## AATAATAATAAT

Yes, it does.


----------



## Wezza

That's a shame! Looks good though.


----------



## lpioe

Do you have some interior shots of it, AATAATAATAAT?


----------



## AATAATAATAAT

lpioe said:


> Do you have some interior shots of it, AATAATAATAAT?



look at here: http://www.fussballtempel.net/afc/CHN/Shanghai.html


----------



## city_thing

Wezza said:


> Who the hell are you to be telling anyone that you can't compare Suncorp to Telstra Stadium or the MCG? hno: Suncorp Stadium is by far the best rectangular sports stadium in the country & will remain so for a fair while yet. Just because the other 2 have hosted an olympics &/or commonwealth games doesn't make them better stadiums. Did you even read the thread title before you made your comment?


Yes I did, but did you read yours? Your reply makes little to no sense.

It might be the best RECTANGLE stadiums in the country, but there's no way that it's the best.


----------



## Wezza

Says you.


----------



## speed_demon

My favorite are: 

*Maracanã*

























*Azteca*


----------



## AATAATAATAAT

^^ Nice stadiums! looks like Maracanã is mainly used for football games but why it's so round? They could put more seats on both sides of the field.


----------



## HoldenV8

AATAATAATAAT said:


> ^^ Nice stadiums! looks like Maracanã is mainly used for football games but why it's so round? They could put more seats on both sides of the field.


I've always wondered that about Maracanã. Why doesn't it have more seats along the sidelines? Is it a safety issue due to possible crowd violence??


----------



## OPO.RVK

best one RAGÃO


----------



## OPO.RVK

EDIT(sorry)


----------



## OPO.RVK

best one  DRAGÃO


----------



## OPO.RVK

edit


----------



## Diego1988

My two favorites stadium:

-Santiago Bernabeu

Welcome to Heaven:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=OSeHZ9hQM5A


- Old Trafford.


----------



## LPCQ

1. Beijing Olympic Stadium
2. Berlin Olympic Stadium
3. Athens Olympic Stadium
4. Allianz Arena
5. Oita Stadium
6. Münich Olympic Stadium
7. Wembley Stadium
8. Amsterdam Arena
9. Stade de France
10. Seoul WC Stadium


----------



## Tiggy02

wheres the melbourne cricket ground


----------



## Big Texan

1. Wembly
2. Reliant
3. Beijing Olympic Stadium
4. Millenium Stadium
5. Qwest Field
6. Miller Park
7. University of Phoenix Stadium
8. Petco Park
9. Arena Aufschalke
10. Allianz Stadium 

Once the New Cowboys Stadium is completed, it will be put at the top spot. And the new Lucas Field will also be put on the list after it opens.


----------



## en1044

Big Texan said:


> 1. Wembly
> 2. Reliant
> 3. Beijing Olympic Stadium
> 4. Millenium Stadium
> 5. Qwest Field
> 6. Miller Park
> 7. University of Phoenix Stadium
> 8. Petco Park
> 9. Arena Aufschalke
> 10. Allianz Stadium
> 
> Once the New Cowboys Stadium is completed, it will be put at the top spot. And the new Lucas Field will also be put on the list after it opens.


qwest, petco, miller, and lucas oil wont be on that list, u of p might, and the cowboys stadium will be number 1. reliant should be on as well


----------



## Big Texan

I like Baseball Stadiums, and No other stadiums roof works like Miller Park.


----------



## en1044

1. Wembley
2. Estadio Azteca
3. Reliant Stadium
4. Stade de France
5. Munich Olympic Stadium
6. Camp Nou
7. Emirates Stadium
8. University of Phoenix Stadium
9. Allianz Arena
10. Melbourne Cricket Ground

Although, as Big Texan said, the new cowboys stadium will be #1 when completed


----------



## Carrerra

Including stadiums which is u/c based on their renderings, 

1. Nou Mestalla
2. Wembley
3. Santiago Bernabeu
4. Allianz Arena
5. Estadio Do Dragoa
6. Stade De France
7. Athens Olympic Stadium
8. Soccer City Stadium
9. Aslantepe Stadium 
10. Shakhtar Stadium


----------



## carlspannoosh

I couldn't even to begin to come up with fair a World top 10.
There are too many good ones and I am too biased towards my preferred type of football.

Stadiums that would immediately spring to mind would be
Wembley, Allianz Arena, San Siro, Emirates, Ibrox, RheinEnergieStadion, Bernabeu,Estadio Do Dragoa, Millennium Stadium etc.
Then again my knowledge of NFL isnt great but stadiums like
Seattle, Mile High, Lambeu Field, Reliant,etc are every bit as impressive as the European stadiums.
For Cricket Lords and MCG stand as the two obvious candidates and Baseball stadiums are the most elaborately designed in the world so it would be harsh to leave out the likes of Fenway,Camden Yard,Miller Park etc. 
Again for athletics it's probably between
Berlin, Beijing. Sydney and Athens.
Any of the above basically.


----------



## theespecialone

belmore sports ground


----------



## theespecialone

double post


----------



## coexist

If you're going to put a baseball stadium on this list, SkyDome should not be it. The place may have modern technology, but it's not a great place to watch a game. I'd put SkyDome in the bottom 10 of every major league park today - and with Shea, the Metrodome, McAfee Coliseum, and Tropicana Field all soon to be replaced, I woulnd't be surprised if SkyDome falls into the bottom 5 out of the 30 ML stadiums by 2012.

My top 10 (history aside):
1. Wembley Stadium, London, England
2. Wrigley Field, Chicago, IL
3. Santiago Bernabeu Stadium, Madrid, Spain
4. Camden Yards, Baltimore, MD
5. Allianz Arena, Munich, Germany
6. Emirates Stadium, London, England
7. Fenway Park, Boston, MA
8. Estadio Azteca, Mexico City, MX
9. PNC Park, Pittsburgh, PA
10. Nou Camp, Barcelona, Spain

It's hard to compare between sports though - baseball stadiums are so different from football/soccer stadiums. It's possible to compare, say, University of Phoenix Stadium and Old Trafford, but to compare Fenway Park and Old Trafford is nearly impossible. They're two completely different types of stadiums that fulfill two completely different functions.

That said, if I had to choose the greatest stadium of the modern era (so as to exclude Ancient Rome and Greece), it has to be Yankee Stadium pre-1973. It was completely changed from its original form in 1976, causing it to drop far from this list (still the same stadium though), and it's sadly going to be completely demolished after this year. There has never been a stadium so imposing, so beautiful, so revolutionary for its time as the Old Yankee Stadium. But it's long gone, so it certainly can't be on this list.


----------



## en1044

skydome is so ugly...to me its nothing more than a glorified cookie cutter with a retractable roof


----------



## www.sercan.de

"Olympic" Stadiums
Bukit Jalil, Berlin Olympic, Munih Olympic, "Stade de France"


NFL
Reliant, Soldier Field, new Giants stadium D), new Cowboys, Invesco Field

Football Stadiums
Bernabeu, Nou Camp, Allianz Arena, da Luz, Dragao, San Siro, Wembley, new Anfield, Soccer City, Aslantepe ,


----------



## PejatBR

My list
1- Allianz Arena- Germany
2-Wembley-England
3-Stade De France
4-Beijing Olympic Stadium-China
5-Santiago Bernabeu-Spain
6-Berlim Olympic Stadium-Germany
7- Yokohama Stadium-Japan
8-Estádio Azteca-Mexico
9-Athens Olympic Stadium-Grecce
10- Estádio do Dragão-Portugal


----------



## en1044

www.sercan.de said:


> "Olympic" Stadiums
> Bukit Jalil, Berlin Olympic, Munih Olympic, "Stade de France"
> 
> 
> NFL
> Reliant, Soldier Field, new Giants stadium D), new Cowboys, Invesco Field
> 
> Football Stadiums
> Bernabeu, Nou Camp, Allianz Arena, da Luz, Dragao, San Siro, Wembley, new Anfield, Aslantepe ,


i take it you support the Giants?


----------



## larsul

My List:
1.- Allianz arena
2.- Wembley stadium
3.- Estadio Azteca 
4.- Reliant stadium
5.- New cowboys stadium
6.- Santiago Bernabeu
7.- New Chivas Guadalajara Stadium
8.- New Valencia Stadium
9.- Shalke arena
10.- Soccer city stadium


----------



## isaidso

1. Montreal Olympic Stadium, Montreal, Quebec, Canada (1975)
2. New Stadium for Valencia, Valencia, Spain (2009)*under construction
3. Beijing National Stadium, Beijing, China (2007)
4. Ohio Stadium, Columbus, Ohio, USA (1922)
5. University of Phoenix Stadium, Glendale, Arizona, USA (2006)

6. Allianz Arena, Munich, Germany (2005)
7. Camp Nou, Barcelona, Spain (2011)*refurbishment
8. The Panathenaic Stadium, Athens, Greece (1895)**refurbished
9. Richmond Olympic Oval, Vancouver, BC, Canada (2008)
10. Soldier Field, Chicago, Illinois, USA (2003)**rebuild


----------



## afac90

1.beijing olimpic games
2.Munich Allianz arena
3. Wembley Stadium London
4. Old Trafford Manchester
5. Emirates Arena London
6. OlympiStadium Berlin
7. Nou Mestalla Stadium Valencia
8. Maracana Rio de Janeiro
9. Kydome Toronto
10. Siatama Super Arena...
P!P3


----------



## en1044

isaidso said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> Nothing to back it up? That's a desperation rebuttal considering there's a mountain of evidence that does back up what I'm stating as fact. Your claims, are just that, claims. Some people certainly can't even contemplate the notion that their deeply held beliefs may not be accurate.
> 
> Nothing to do with baseball? Baseball grew out of rounders. Never mind! I was about to, but you're quite right about me not bothering to argue that point. I'm done. Go visit the Canadian Baseball Hall of Fame site, and take it up with them instead. There are a whole whack of people who would willingly debunk your claims. I'm not committing any more time to this. I'm off to another thread.


 yes, claims backed up by historical fact, by a man who has made it his lifes work. That makes lots of sense. Dont argue with me, im right, your wrong. End of story


----------



## Benjuk

How can you pick just 10? I stopped when I got up to 27 and still wasn't even out of Europe yet!


----------



## Benn

THat is another reason to set a basic criterea behind your choices, not just listing personal favorites.


----------



## Benn

That is another reason to set a basic criterea behind your choices, not just listing personal favorites.


----------



## Benjuk

Benn said:


> THat is another reason to set a basic criterea behind your choices, not just listing personal favorites.


Are we talking marks out of ten for size, innovation, facilities, aesthetics, etc.?


----------



## isaidso

en1044 said:


> yes, claims backed up by historical fact, by a man who has made it his lifes work. That makes lots of sense. Dont argue with me, im right, your wrong. End of story


That he's spent his whole life on this only makes it sad. There are a whole whack of academics who could pick apart his theories. Maybe your grand dad isn't very bright. Best not break it to him. He's old.

It seems tunnel vision and stubborn mindedness runs in the family.


----------



## Benn

Benjuk said:


> Are we talking marks out of ten for size, innovation, facilities, aesthetics, etc.?


Thats a good way to do it, the one I did on the last page was on inovation, historical significance and aesthetics, but size and fancy can certainly play a big role, i just feel there should be something behind peoples choices, not just "I like these becuase they look good", or what have you.


----------



## Iain1974

Well baseball is just a derivative of rounders, the english schoolgirls game. In any case, baseball was written about in a childs book in England in the mid 1700's.

Rounders itself was most likely a simplified version of the granddaddy of all bat and ball games - cricket.

Which brings us to Lords - 1787/1814


----------



## koolio

Yes, Lord's is indeed quite the stadium. That media pavilion was a brilliant addition in my opinion.


----------



## theespecialone

Brookevale Oval


----------



## Carrerra

Now that a thread on funny stadiums is getting bigger, why don't we grow up this one? I will start off with these 3 seedlings. 

1. Aker Stadion, Norway
- Capacity : 11,167
- Club : Molde FK

































































2. Stade Louis II, Monaco
- Capacity : 18,500
- Club : AS Monaco





























3. BJK Inonu Stadium, Turkey
- Capacity : 32,145
- Club : Besiktas J.K


----------



## Indiana Jones

Wow, beautiful stadiums indeed.

Husky Stadium has an excellent setting. They are expanding the endzone opposite the water.

Husky Stadium
University of Washington Football
Seattle, WA, USA
Capacity 72,500


----------



## plasmalover

Wow. They are nice stadiums because of the setting they are in. In all three, they are located on the waterfront or very close to it. I like the Monaco one the best, from the sides, it looks like luxury apartment villas!


----------



## Indiana Jones

Cal's Memorial Stadium has a nice setting in the hills.

California Memorial Stadium
University of Cal Golden Bears Football
Berkeley, CA, USA
Capacity 72,516


----------



## coexist

PNC Park, Pittsburgh, PA.



















Coors Field, Denver, CO.








It has a terrific view of the Rocky Mountains.

Camden Yards, Baltimore, MD.


















That long building next to the stadium is a warehouse which dates back to the 1890s. It was incorporated into the stadium when the stadium was built in 1992, and actually is the longest building on the entire East Coast.


----------



## NeilF

Hong Kong Stadium, Hong Kong:










I can't find any pictures but Netherdale Stadium in Galasheils in the Scottish Borders has a wonderful location, overlooking the Eildon Hills.


----------



## dfrench8456

Gillette Stadium 
Foxborough, MA 
68,756


----------



## sapmi1

Is arenas ok as well?

Swedbank Arena, Örnsköldsvik, Sweden.


----------



## coexist

Here's another beautiful ballpark - Dodger Stadium in Los Angeles, CA.














































Dodger Stadium is actually built into a hill right north of downtown LA, and has a beautiful vista of the rolling hills of LA. Right behind it, of course, is the skyline of the city, which is visible from the top of upper deck (if you look backwards) and when you enter the stadium. Between the pastel colors of the seats, the roof over the bleachers, and the way the stadium interacts with the hills beyond its outfield (and the hill into which it is built), it's really a beautiful place.


----------



## bing222

I love Dodger Stadium but I did not know that it was built on a hill


----------



## Köbtke

Funny to note on the Dodger ground how it turns its back on the skyline and faces the scenery. Had it been built during the last 5 years or so it would DEFINATELY be the other way around. Being a skyscraper nerd I do like the trend with facing the open ends of stadiums towards the skyline. Though that mainly works with North American cities, ha.

I like it though


----------



## coexist

Köbtke said:


> Funny to note on the Dodger ground how it turns its back on the skyline and faces the scenery. Had it been built during the last 5 years or so it would DEFINATELY be the other way around. Being a skyscraper nerd I do like the trend with facing the open ends of stadiums towards the skyline. Though that mainly works with North American cities, ha.
> 
> I like it though


If it were built today, they might have angled it more southeast, although they couldn't angle it directly towards the skyline, since ballparks can't face west, and really shouldn't face south either (Comerica Park is Detroit is the only one that faces south, so as to look directly into the Detroit skyline). This is because a ballpark that faces east (and to a lesser extent, one that faces south) would have the sun directly in the hitters' eyes, especially during night games during sundown. There's a pretty good amount of ballparks that actually face directly away from a skyline for that reason (Yankee Stadium, Shea Stadium, Wrigley Field, Dodger Stadium and the Great American Ball Park are all good examples of this - all have fantastic views of their respective skylines when looking backwards from the upper deck).

Although I absolutely love ballparks that look directly into a skyline.


----------



## dande

I thought Stade Louis II, Monaco had slightly bigger capacity. About 30 000?


----------



## Marckymarc




----------



## Marckymarc




----------



## salaverryo

Where is Husky Stadium located? City, state, country.

Same for Cal's Memorial Stadium & Gillette Stadium. Where are they?

We're not psychic... :dunno:


----------



## en1044

salaverryo said:


> Where is Husky Stadium located? City, state, country.
> 
> Same for Cal's Memorial Stadium & Gillette Stadium. Where are they?
> 
> We're not psychic... :dunno:


Husky Stadium is in Seattle

Cal Memorial Stadium is in Berkeley, CA
Gillette is in Foxborough, MA


----------



## RobH

I reckon they could do with a bigger car park.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Lord's Cricket Ground, St. John's Wood. It shits over anything I have seen above.


----------



## Delmat

RobH said:


> I reckon they could do with a bigger car park.


Stadium has great position and view, but couldn't they build underground or multi storey garages?


----------



## dfrench8456

Lords Cricket Grounds, st Johns Wood


----------



## Chimaera

When you're talking setting, there are plenty of great examples.

Andorra:









Palermo:


----------



## coexist

Delmat said:


> Stadium has great position and view, but couldn't they build underground or multi storey garages?


It was built in LA - the ultimate place for cars - in the 1960s - the ultimate time for cars. Just about every ballpark/stadium was built in the middle of a parking lot back then. ALthough Dodger Stadium is the only stadium built in the middle of a parking lot that is in a beautiful setting - it's hard to do, but they pulled it off perfectly.

That parking lot is a nightmare to get out of after games though, and LA's public transportation system (which isn't that good or that extensive for a city that size, especially compared to NYC, Boston, Washington, Chicago, London, Moscow, etc.) doesn't even have a stop at Dodger Stadium, so driving is just about the only way there.


----------



## en1044

Delmat said:


> Stadium has great position and view, but couldn't they build underground or multi storey garages?


No, large parking lots are very common in the US. We like to drive, its just our culture. These parking lots are huge. To build parking garages rith the ability to hold the amount of cars that the parking lot holds would just be expensive and unpractical.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

coexist said:


> Here's another beautiful ballpark - Dodger Stadium in Los Angeles, CA.


wow, could you imagine how much better the stadium would've looked if center field was facing downtown L.A. instead of away from it? it would've been breathtaking....kay:


----------



## renco

But then no one would watch the game


----------



## theespecialone




----------



## Mr.Underground

But you havent' put the best one:

COMO - Stadio Senigallia


----------



## Carrerra

theespecialone said:


>


Wow, beautiful indeed. What's the name?


----------



## aaronaugi1

Carrerra said:


> Wow, beautiful indeed. What's the name?


"Bluetounge" Central Coast Stadium. It is a few hours out of Sydney in Gosford.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Somo photos of Como Stadium, see the link.

http://www.calciocomo1907.it/ 

see link Stadio, there some pics ofe one best stadium for position, on the bord of lake.


----------



## Köbtke

coexist said:


> If it were built today, they might have angled it more southeast, although they couldn't angle it directly towards the skyline, since ballparks can't face west, and really shouldn't face south either (Comerica Park is Detroit is the only one that faces south, so as to look directly into the Detroit skyline). This is because a ballpark that faces east (and to a lesser extent, one that faces south) would have the sun directly in the hitters' eyes, especially during night games during sundown. There's a pretty good amount of ballparks that actually face directly away from a skyline for that reason (Yankee Stadium, Shea Stadium, Wrigley Field, Dodger Stadium and the Great American Ball Park are all good examples of this - all have fantastic views of their respective skylines when looking backwards from the upper deck).
> 
> Although I absolutely love ballparks that look directly into a skyline.


Thanks for the information. Very useful actually 

Was just thinking of the large amount of stadiums built facing the city's skyline in recent years.


----------



## salaverryo

Dodger Stadium is a gigantic car park with a stadium attached to it. The car congestion on the freeway after a game must be horrendous.


----------



## Carrerra

coexist said:


> Here's another beautiful ballpark - Dodger Stadium in Los Angeles, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodger Stadium is actually built into a hill right north of downtown LA, and has a beautiful vista of the rolling hills of LA. Right behind it, of course, is the skyline of the city, which is visible from the top of upper deck (if you look backwards) and when you enter the stadium. Between the pastel colors of the seats, the roof over the bleachers, and the way the stadium interacts with the hills beyond its outfield (and the hill into which it is built), it's really a beautiful place.


I don't mean to offend you and I also admit everyone has his or her own eyes for beauty, but, to me, aerial view of Dodger Stadium is monstrous rather than beautiful. Am I the only one who feels that way?


----------



## dougie8

BMO Field, Toronto


----------



## nebunul

Carrerra said:


> I don't mean to offend you and I also admit everyone has his or her own eyes for beauty, but, to me, aerial view of Dodger Stadium is monstrous rather than beautiful. Am I the only one who feels that way?


^^ Only coz of the carpark ...

edit: my home town - Piatra-Neamt - stadium (17500)


----------



## Mr.Underground

*But the best one is....*

But no stadiums have most beautiful position than Venice one.

Could anyone post Stadio Sant'Elena in Venice.

It is on an island at the end of Canal Grande. The teams and fans arrive at the stadium by boat. 

The name is STADIO SANT'ELENA, magic atmosphere.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Changlimithang Stadium, Thimphu, Bhutan


----------



## Wezza

Maybe the thread title should read "Beautiful stadium settings" Most of the stadiums themselves posted on here aren't really too beautiful.


----------



## aaronaugi1

Wezza said:


> Maybe the thread title should read "Beautiful stadium settings" Most of the stadiums themselves posted on here aren't really too beautiful.


agreed. peoples view will vary from whats beautiful and whats not. To me simply putting water near a stadium or having a view of a skyscraper does not make it beautiful.

Charactar makes a stadium attractive. IMO, of the recently posted stadiums, only Lords and the posted Changlimithang Stadium achieve that.


----------



## g$X.n1

aaronaugi1 said:


> agreed. peoples view will vary from whats beautiful and whats not. To me simply putting water near a stadium or having a view of a skyscraper does not make it beautiful.
> 
> Charactar makes a stadium attractive. IMO, of the recently posted stadiums, only Lords and the posted Changlimithang Stadium achieve that.




charactar?

you mean Ali Sami Yen also called THE HELL
:nuts:


----------



## somataki

Nothing could beat this one in terms of beauty:

First modern olympic stadium, Athens-Greece.


----------



## skyboi

^^ Agree ! simply Beautiful


----------



## aaronaugi1

g$X.n1 said:


> charactar?
> 
> you mean Ali Sami Yen also called THE HELL
> :nuts:


no.


----------



## Carrerra

somataki said:


> Nothing could beat this one in terms of beauty:
> 
> First modern olympic stadium, Athens-Greece.


kay: Mother of all modern sporting stadiums


----------



## Carrerra

Estadio Riazor



















But it's a pity that this fantastic remodelling plan is on hold for many years. What's the reason? Lack of money? Failure to get approval?


----------



## Chimaera

^^ Damn, is that design by Peter Eisenman?

Sure reminds me alot of this design for the Bruges Concert Hall (1999):


----------



## kazetuner

yeah, it is. that dude is crazy


----------



## en1044

delete


----------



## Joelre

willem s said:


> turkish isnt EU


:crazy: X ~


----------



## Club_Dru

plasticterminator said:


> TOP TEN MOST HISTORICALLY (POST 1900) FAMOUS TO GENERAL PUBLIC IMO
> (not best facility wise that changes every three months)
> 
> 10. PASADENA ROSE BOWL
> 9. CAMP NOU
> 8. OLD TRAFFORD
> 7. MUNICH OLYMPIC
> 6. CAMP NOU
> 5. AZTECA
> 4. MARACANA.
> 3. SAN SIRO
> 2. ESTADIO SANTIAGO BERNABAEU
> 1. OLD WEMBLEY


I think De Kuip is also one of the historical stadium in Europe.

2 x EC1 Finals
6 x EC2 Finals
2 x UEFA-Cup Finals
1 x EURO2000 Final


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

i would add the Los Angeles Coloseium as well, with Two Olympics, numerous super bowls, USC football, Dodger Baseball, international football, world cup, etc etc


----------



## plasticterminator

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> i would add the Los Angeles Coloseium as well, with Two Olympics, numerous super bowls, USC football, Dodger Baseball, international football, world cup, etc etc


Hi in my opinion the pasedena rose bowl is most 'famous' stadium ' worldwide perception' in america followed by la col then soilder field. Interested to know your opinion ? Not included baseball stads only football that is assoc ftbl amer ftbl and rugby ftbl.


----------



## en1044

plasticterminator said:


> Hi in my opinion the pasedena rose bowl is most 'famous' stadium ' worldwide perception' in america followed by la col then soilder field. Interested to know your opinion ? Not included baseball stads only football that is assoc ftbl amer ftbl and rugby ftbl.


i would put the rose bowl on the list. I would not put Soldier Field on t.he list because although it has history, it isnt as important as you may think The Cotton Bowl is important as well. It seems as if most of our most historic stadiums as being demolished or phased out in favor of more modern ones.


----------



## plasticterminator

andrewsimons said:


> I think De Kuip is also one of the historical stadium in Europe.
> 
> 2 x EC1 Finals
> 6 x EC2 Finals
> 2 x UEFA-Cup Finals
> 1 x EURO2000 Final


I agree, but generally people dont know it, as in people who are not stadium buffs or football fans, but ask general public what is wembley, san siro, bernabau rose bowl maracana etc they will say a famous stadium this is the point i was trying to get across, although in terms of important events hosted then wembley etc still are top of the list.


----------



## T3amgeist

My favorites!

1. Westfalenstadion (Dortmund)









2. Old Trafford (Manchester)









3. Fritz-Walter Stadion (Kaiserslautern)









4. Anfield Road (Liverpool)









5. New Wembley (London)









6. Allianz Arena (Munich)









7. San Siro (Milan)









8. Stade Gerland (Lyon)









9. Delle Alpi (Turin)









10. Nou Camp (Barcelona)


----------



## Sea Toby

bjfan82 said:


> what the hell is that Cardinals Stadium that you had number 1?? I've been to Phoenix and I've never seen/heard of that stadium. I assume it is something they are considering building in the future, but I would find it a little hard to believe that Phoenix would build the Cardinals a new stadium because they have historically had a lousy football team and the fan turnout is usually low.


The new Phoenix Cardinal Stadium was finished during 2007. The 2008 NFL Super Bowl was hosted by this new stadium. Its located on the west side of Phoenix. And its new.


----------



## Ballota

Altough not the biggest one, i love it for it's shape (and beacuse it's mine  ) - Poljud, Split (cap. 35.000, built in 1979.):




































Panorama: http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5957/poljud1jv5.jpg

:cheers2:


----------



## Kazurro

10-Lambeau Field, Green Bay, USA









9-Camp Nou, Barcelona









8-La Bombonera, Buenos Aires









7-Twickenham, London









6-Santiago Bernabeu, Madrid









5-Croke Park, Dublín









4-Olympiastadion, Berlín









3-San Siro, Milán









2-Westfalenstadion, Dortmund









1-Wembley, London


----------



## Delmat

Kazurro said:


> 8-La Bombonera, Buenos Aires


:rofl:


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

EL ESTADIO MONUMENTAL U DE PERU, DEBE SER INCLUIDO EN ESTA LISTA...UNO DE LOS MAS MODERNOS DE SUDAMERICA


----------



## BobDaBuilder

The title should be 'top 10 soccer stadiums'.

There are other sports besides soccer.

Where are the cricket stadiums, the hippodromes and motor racing tracks.

A hippodrome just in Melbourne alone gets over 100k average during it's peak season.

Tokyo also gets those numbers regularly.


----------



## JYDA

BobDaBuilder said:


> The title should be 'top 10 soccer stadiums'.
> 
> There are other sports besides soccer.
> 
> Where are the cricket stadiums, the hippodromes and motor racing tracks.
> 
> A hippodrome just in Melbourne alone gets over 100k average during it's peak season.
> 
> Tokyo also gets those numbers regularly.



You make a good point because it's all subjective based on what people are familiar with. Sports Illustrated had that top 20 sports venues in the world list where 16 of the 20 were in the states including a little league baseball stadium. Ask somebody in India and they'll name a list of cricket venues.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

I know i'm from Toronto, but the Skydome had the worlds first retractable roof, so it ought to at least get a mention.


----------



## Kazurro

BobDaBuilder said:


> The title should be 'top 10 soccer stadiums'.
> 
> There are other sports besides soccer.
> 
> Where are the cricket stadiums, the hippodromes and motor racing tracks.
> 
> A hippodrome just in Melbourne alone gets over 100k average during it's peak season.
> 
> Tokyo also gets those numbers regularly.


BTW I dont like circular stadiums, people are very far from the game. It's for that reason i have not put MCG or Las Ventas bullring. Is not only the sport, Maracaná it's one of the most famous football stadiums in the world and I dont like it because of his shape.


----------



## galaxtico

*Your top 5 stadiums*

What are your 5 favorite stadiums? Mine:

1 Camp Nou
2 Sukru Saragoclu
3 Saitama Stadium
4 Philips Stadion
5 Maracana









Camp Nou, Barcelona, Spain

Source: http://www.stadiumzone.net









Saitama Stadium, Saitama, Japan

Source: http://www.stadiumzone.net


----------



## cmc

::Future Contenders::

Dallas Cowboys Stadium









Soccer City









U of Phoenix Stadium









Nou Mestalla


----------



## Alemanniafan

My personal favorite soccer stadium is: 

The Tivoli in Aachen 

but sadly it will only be "alive" (used) for 8 more matches this season until May 24th. It really does have some very, very special atmosphere. Even though it doesn't seem all that spectacular, because it's not big or extraordinary in any obvious way. But it does have some magic you won't find anywhere else. This little stadium actually is the reason why I became a fan of Alemannia Aachen and started watching the second and first Bundesliga and not just the national Teams.
I went there because a friend invited me and I fell in love with it like many others, right away. Before this first visit, I just couldn't Identify myself with any other German team, like those in Frankfurt for example, where I grew up. In fact the Tivoli actually does have his own "personality". (yes "his", because this stadium here in Aachen is one of the very few that's adressed in german as a "he" not as an "it".)















But the one other stadium that I really miss here in this "hotlist" of the most beautiful stadiums is actually 


"THE ONE AND ONLY" true Number one in the world!!!


Seriuosly there's absolutely NO way around that stadium whatsoever!


It just is the best of the best of the best.


And folks, yes it's old, very old.


And it's beautiful very beautiful.





And if one would make a new list of the wonders of the world it surely would be in there also:







*The Colosseum*


----------



## Zorba

en1044 said:


> i would put the rose bowl on the list. I would not put Soldier Field on t.he list because although it has history, it isnt as important as you may think The Cotton Bowl is important as well. It seems as if most of our most historic stadiums as being demolished or phased out in favor of more modern ones.


Agreed about Soldier field, and in general how "historical" can one claim soldier field to be when the only thing left of the old stadium is the exterior facade? It is a totally new building now with little to no history. 

In any case, here are my top 5. I really couldn't pick a FAVORITE so they are in random order:

Stade de France - Paris









Wembley Stadium - London









Panathinaiko Stadium - Athens 









Camp Nou - Barcelona 









Olympiastadion - Berlin


----------



## Kubii92

Fenerbahce Sukru Saracoglu Stadium / UEFA Final 2009


----------



## the spliff fairy

cheers



big-dog said:


> *2009 National Games main stadium, Jinan, Shandong Province*
> 
> rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened April 10 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (xinhuanet.com)


----------



## Svempa99

christos-greece said:


> Stockholm arena is very nice; i was heard about that project few years ago, looks really beautiful
> 
> The desing of Stadium Australia looks little bit with the Olympic Athens Stadium (OAKA). See pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sport.gr/


 
What I love about this is that they took an old stadium just as charmless as any other of this "east-block" kind and turned it into something fresh and spectacular. The roof gave the concrete wings! Maybe my favorite stadium in the world of the track n field type. And the concrete tribunes are quite spectacular too if you look closely how they are constructed.


----------



## CofRed

The Pengrowth Saddledome in Calgary, Alberta one of the most electric venues in the NHL and an instant landmark to the City of Calgary.


----------



## ReiAyanami

Svempa99 said:


> What I love about this is that they took an old stadium just as charmless as any other of this "east-block" kind and turned it into something fresh and spectacular. The roof gave the concrete wings! Maybe my favorite stadium in the world of the track n field type. And the concrete tribunes are quite spectacular too if you look closely how they are constructed.


The Olympic Stadium has a long and very interesting history, an actual "ugly duck that became a swan" fairytale.
from www.stadia.gr
The foundation stone for the Olympic Stadium was laid on 7/1/1980. Its construction was revolutionary and involved the use of a prefabrication method for the 34 sets of pillars supporting the stands (each weighed 600 tons). About 26,000 seats of the lower tier were covered, while the stadium's most striking feature were the four leaning pillars that held its floodlights, each being 62 metres tall. The Athens Olympic Stadium was finally inaugurated in September 1982.








Below are older photos of the Athens Olympic Stadium, before the extensive works that literally transformed it for the 2004 Olympic Games. It was the summer of 2002 that marked the end of the first era, not just for the stadium, but generally for the Athens Olympic Sports Complex (AOSC, better known by its initials in Greek as OAKA).
As it is clear, the stadium was constructed in record time, especially considering this happend more than 20 years ago. The reason was no other than the pressing dates for the 1982 European Athletics Championships. The last great event that the stadium hosted before its recent upgrading were the 1997 World Athletics Championships.
















This was Athens sport complex when the stadium was completed. Reminds you anything?









During the Olympic preperations, the plan was to convert this:










Into this:










The transformation took years and billions of Euros in a wild race to make it to the Olympics in time.The project was huge for the stadium alone, as it required the roof to be build away from the stadium and then transfered into place! 


































The stadium was finished in time, and the result was beyond everyones wildest dreams:


----------



## lpioe

^^ Very interesting, thanks for the info.


----------



## somataki

ReiAyanami said:


> The stadium was finished in time, and the result was beyond everyones wildest dreams:













































Pure, breath-taking stadium architecture!!


----------



## parcdesprinces

I love this stadium too, its roof is amazing !!!!

One of the best opening ceremony ever, in a fantastic stadium, and the olympics in their homeland ! :cheers:

Citoyens du Monde, Bienvenue à la grande fête d'Athènes ! / Citizens of the World, Welcome to Athens !

*Countdown, Αθήνα 2004* (I'm not sure for the Greek alphabet)





*Olympic Runner, Αθήνα 2004* (from 1:01)


----------



## ReiAyanami

Maybe we should start a thread about OAKA in the "completed section". But we need to talk to the mod, Sercan, first.


----------



## www.sercan.de

why do you ask me 
You are free to open new thread.
We have just 1 rule
30,000+ for stadiums
and
10,000 + for arenas


----------



## Andrew_za

wow very nice
Except i heard alot of negative reports about the stadium. A news report showed that costs were too high, its not used much and it was rundown. people were also complaining because they were not allowed to use the stadium. 
It is a beautiful stadium, looks similar to one of the 2010 Stadiums in South Africa


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^I made a new thread about it. 
I'm not sure if the most heavily used stadium in Europe is to be considered abadoned... But we have discussed this so many times... Apparently the negative propaganda after each olympics (mostly produced in a specific coutry:bash::bash is getting tiresome to clear out.


----------



## bhmboss




----------



## bhmboss




----------



## bhmboss

Charlotte Bobcats Arena, NC










THE Louisiana Superdome


----------



## bhmboss

Kauffman Stadium, Kansas City, MO


----------



## rick39

These amazing stadiums have become witnesses of the greatest architectural wonders tat man has created ..... !!...

But my fav is Dragao Stadium ....


----------



## Scba

I like the new Kaufmann outfield, but I miss the old one.


----------



## bhmboss

Arrowhead Stadium, Kansas City





































PNC Park and Heinz Field, Pittsburgh


















http://l.yimg.com/g/images/spaceball.gif


----------



## Diego Logon

Stadiums BRAZIL Wolrd Cup 2014
*#1. Belém*
População da região metropolitana: *2.078.405 *
_Population of the metro area: 2.078.405 _
Estádio: *MANGUEIRÃO*
_Stadium: MANGUEIRÃO_
Capacidade: *43.788*
_Capacity: 43.788_






























*#2. Belo Horizonte*
População da região metropolitana: *5.044.532*
_Population of the metro area: 5.044.532_
Estádio: *MINEIRÃO*
_Stadium: MINEIRÃO_
Capacidade: *74.300*
_Capacity: 74.300_






























*#3. Brasília*
População da região metropolitana: *3.663.051*
_Population of the metro area: 3.663.051_
Estádio: *MANÉ GARRINCHA*
_Stadium: MANÉ GARRINCHA_
Capacidade: *76.232*
_Capacity: 76.232_






























*#4. Campo Grande*
População da região metropolitana: *747.189*
_Population of the metro area: 747.189_
Estádio: *MORENÃO*
_Stadium: MORENÃO_
Capacidade: *44.355*
_Capacity: 44.355_






























*#5. Cuiabá*
População da região metropolitana: *544.737*
_Population of the metro area: 544.737_
Estádio: *VERDÃO*
_Stadium: VERDÃO_
Capacidade: *45.000*
_Capacity: 45.000_






























*#6. Curitiba*
População da região metropolitana: *3.260.292*
_Population of the metro area: 3.260.292_
Estádio: *ARENA DA BAIXADA*
_Stadium: ARENA DA BAIXADA_
Capacidade: *41.375*
_Capacity: 41.375_





























*#7. Florianópolis*
População da região metropolitana: *833.461*
_Population of the metro area: 833.461_
Estádio: *ARENA FLORIANÓPOLIS*
_Stadium: ARENA FLORIANÓPOLIS_
Capacidade: *42.743*
_Capacity: 42.743_






























*#8. Fortaleza*
População da região metropolitana: *3.517.375*
_Population of the metro area: 3.517.375_
Estádio: *CASTELÃO*
_Stadium: CASTELÃO_
Capacidade: *60.000*
_Capacity: 60.000_






























*#9. Goiânia*
População da região metropolitana: *2.124.458*
_Population of the metro area: 2.124.458_
Estádio: *SERRA DOURADA*
_Stadium: SERRA DOURADA_
Capacidade: *42.000*
_Capacity: 42.000_






























*#10. Natal*
População da região metropolitana: *1.294.899*
_Population of the metro area: 1.294.899_
Estádio: *ESTÁDIO DAS DUNAS*
_Stadium: ESTÁDIO DAS DUNAS_
Capacidade: *45.000*
_Capacity: 45.000_






























*#11. Manaus*
População da região metropolitana: *1.921.591*
_Population of the metro area: 1.921.591_
Estádio: *VIVALDÃO*
_Stadium: VIVALDÃO_
Capacidade: *60.000*
_Capacity: 60.000_






























*#12. Porto Alegre*
População da região metropolitana: *4.035.194*
_Population of the metro area: 4.035.194_
Estádio: *BEIRA-RIO*
_Stadium: BEIRA-RIO_
Capacidade: *60.000*
_Capacity: 60.000_




























ou / or

Estádio: *ARENA DO GRÊMIO*
_Stadium: ARENA DO GRÊMIO_
Capacidade: *52.000*
_Capacity: 52.000_































*#13. Recife*
População da região metropolitana: *3.731.719*
_Population of the metro area: 3.731.719_
Estádio: *ARENA RECIFE*
_Stadium: ARENA RECIFE_
Capacidade: *46.154*
_Capacity: 46.154_






























*#14. Rio Branco*
População da região metropolitana: *301.398*
_Population of the metro area: 301.398_
Estádio: *ARENA DA FLORESTA*
_Stadium: ARENA DA FLORESTA_
Capacidade: *42.000*
_Capacity: 42.000_































*#15. Rio de Janeiro*
População da região metropolitana: *11.812.482*
_Population of the metro area: 11.812.482_
Estádio: *MARACANÃ*
_Stadium: MARACANÃ_
Capacidade: *86.100*
_Capacity: 86.100_





















*#16. Salvador*
População da região metropolitana: *3.767.902*
_Population of the metro area: 3.767.902_
Estádio: *FONTE NOVA*
_Stadium: FONTE NOVA_
Capacidade: *55.000*
_Capacity: 55.000_






























*#17. São Paulo*
População da região metropolitana: *19.616.060*
_Population of the metro area: 19.616.060_
Estádio: *MORUMBI*
_Stadium: MORUMBI_
Capacidade: *66.952*
_Capacity: 66.952_


----------



## weava

for exterior: florida state's football stadium or Busch Stadium III, St. Louis

seating bowl shape: arrowhead stadium, Kansas City


----------



## alex_zebe

HendrX said:


> Braga Stadium


I second that!


----------



## HendrX

For the people who don't know what whe are talking about:



















ENJOY


----------



## HendrX

watch the innovative rainwater drain off system!!


----------



## Scba

Where does the water go from there?


----------



## Skybean

*7 Wonders of the Sports World*



> * 7 Wonders of the Sports World*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALEXANDER F. YUAN/AP FILE PHOTO
> Fireworks explode over China's National Stadium, also known as the Bird's Nest, during the rehearsal for the opening ceremony of the Beijing Olympic Games, Beijing, China, Aug. 2, 2008.
> 
> More Star lists
> Jun 28, 2009 04:30 AM
> *
> 1. The Bird's Nest: *Beijing's Olympic National Stadium vies with Munich's Allianz Arena for the world's leader in sports playpen wow-factor. But there's function with that form - most of the cross-hatched steel beams hold the thing up.
> 
> *2. Rogers Centre:* The world's first retractable roof stadium, and still one of the most practical.
> 
> *3. Fenway Park: *Fenway's Green Monster and irregular shape, and to a lesser extent Wrigley Field with its ivy-covered walls, served as models for today's quirky retro-park designs with all the mod cons.
> 
> *4. Wembley: *With its iconic arch that supports one stand and part of the other, it cost a world-record 798 million pounds to build.
> 
> *5. Monaco F1 course:* Last street course remaining in F1 racing winds around the narrow streets, through a tunnel and skirts the harbour of one of Europe's ritziest cities.
> 
> *6. Pebble Beach: *Pebble or Cypress Point, best place for golf (Old Course at St. Andrew's would argue the point), and you might run into Clint Eastwood.
> *
> 7. Panathinaiko Stadium:* Athens' ancient stadium rebuilt and refurbished for the first Olympic Games of modern times (in 1896) is wildly out of tune with today's world - which makes it an utterly beguiling window on sports' distant past.


source: http://www.thestar.com/sports/article/657467


----------



## JYDA

LOL!!!! Rogers Center????? Yeah right. Maybe when it first opened but not now


----------



## Bobby3

Not to nitpick, but isn't the Singapore GP on the streets of Singapore?


----------



## Ribarca

The new wembley is widely cosidered as a architectural failure. It's a rather ugly and "cold" stadium.


----------



## Cauê

*Barclays Seven Sporting Wonders of the World: 
http://racing.timesofindia.indiatim...-wonders-of-the-world/articleshow/4075778.cms

1. Monaco F1 Circuit 

2. Nou Camp Stadium, Barcelona 

3. Bird’s Nest, Bejing 

4. Bernabeu, Madrid

5. San Siro, Milan 

6. Maracana, Rio de Janeiro

7. Melbourne Cricket ground, Australia *


----------



## Scba

Astrodome, anyone?


----------



## pompeyfan

Bobby3 said:


> Not to nitpick, but isn't the Singapore GP on the streets of Singapore?


Correct, as is Melbourne and Valencia (semi-permanent) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valencia_Street_Circuit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marina_Bay_Street_Circuit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuit_de_Monaco
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne_Grand_Prix_Circuit


----------



## Lord David

^ Actually, Melbourne's F1 is at Albert Park, in which the track in the course of the lake. No actual streets, as most leading into the park are cut off for the event.


----------



## HendrX

@ Scba 
I don't know, maybe they collect it and use it to flush toilets or something.........


----------



## pompeyfan

Lord David said:


> ^ Actually, Melbourne's F1 is at Albert Park, in which the track in the course of the lake. No actual streets, as most leading into the park are cut off for the event.


But the rest of the year they are open to the public, as well as venues such as Bob Jane Stadium along the course.


----------



## alwill

Wimbledon centre court looked amazing last night. It was the first time they had used the lights to finish a tennis match at wimbledon.


----------



## limeyellow

It's not quite finished yet, but it's nearly there. Soon to be covered in glass panels...
Melbourne Rectangular Stadium


----------



## invincible

pompeyfan said:


> But the rest of the year they are open to the public, as well as venues such as Bob Jane Stadium along the course.


Yeah, it's open to the public but the road itself serves little purpose other than to provide access to a few carparks near the lake.


----------



## KingmanIII

Skybean said:


> source: http://www.thestar.com/sports/article/657467


How does the Cowboys Stadium not make that list?


----------



## galaxtico

*What is your favourite stadium?*

What is your favourite stadium? If you can't make a choice, visit:

http://www.stadiumzone.net

Mine:

1) Camp Nou
2) Anfield
3) La Bombonera


----------



## en1044

a selfish ad for a website?

none of those. not even close.


----------



## Elad_A

Camp Nou.


----------



## ryebreadraz

None of those three are in my top 10. Maybe top 15 for Camp Nou.


----------



## en1044

I'll just ignore the list and say that my favorite stadium is the RFK Stadium from the 80's.


----------



## bing222

My top five list:
1. Sydney Cricket Ground
2. Melbourne Cricket Ground
3. Emirates Stadium
4. Nou Camp
5. Estádio do Maracanã


----------



## TOM BUILDER

ESTADIO SANTIAGO BERNABEU
The best one.
http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satellite/es/1193040472497/GenericoContenedor/ESTADIO.htm


----------



## SASH

In no particular order (only soccer stadiums)

De Kuip (Rotterdam-The Netherlands) Home of Feyenoord
Bernabéu (Madrid-Spain) Home of Real Madrid
Signal Iduna Park (Dortmund-Germany) Home of Borusia Dortmund
Azteca (Mexico City-Mexico) Home of Club América
Old Trafford (Manchester-England) Home of Manchester United
Stadio San Paolo (Napels-Italy) Home of SSC Napoli
Alianz Arena (München-Germany) Home of FC Bayern and 1860 München
Camp Nou (Barcelona-Spain) Home of FC Barcelona
Giuseppe Meazza (Milano-Italy) Home of Internationale and AC Milan
La Bombonera (Buenos Aires-Argentina) Home of Boca Juniors


----------



## OPO.RVK

Estádio do Dragão

Nou Camp

La Bombonera

Genova Stadium (forgot the name)

Olympic Stadium Munich

Bird Nest (Beijing)


----------



## stratus_magnus

*my own best stadium design*

1.beijing national stadium
















2.allianz arena
















3.athens olympic stadium
















4.kuala lumpur national stadium
















city of Manchester stadium
5.
















6.Khalifa International Stadium doha


----------



## salaverryo

In no particular order:

-Estadio da Luz (Lisbon)

-Santiago Bernabeu (Madrid)

-Maracana (Rio)

-La Bombonera (Buenos Aires)

-RFK Memorial (Washington DC)


----------



## BrisbaneROCKS

I'm proud to mention Brisbane's brilliant Suncorp Stadium as without a doubt one of the world's best rectangular stadia. This opinion is shared by many who have watched a rugby/NRL, or football game, or played at, Suncorp Stadium. One of the most beautiful, and one of the best atmosphere's in world sport. Great location as well.


----------



## BrisbaneROCKS

bhmboss said:


>


I'm sorry America, you're NFT swtadiums are so uncohesive in design, and alot of them offer poor atmospheres, considering their capacity...

This one is a perfect example.


----------



## Ganis

BrisbaneROCKS said:


> I'm sorry America, you're NFT swtadiums are so uncohesive in design, and alot of them offer poor atmospheres, considering their capacity...
> 
> This one is a perfect example.


Thats a College Stadium for The University of Alabama Crimson Tide! Bryant-Denny Stadium, Capacity 92,000. They have more atmosphere there then the best soccer stadium anywhere on earth.

They look Un-cohesive because these stadiums have been added to since the 1900's. Colleges dont build a new stadium when they need more room, they add to it.










Is this Cohesive to you?



















You know NOTHING about US stadiums.


----------



## Ragarms

Oh, this should be good... an argument between someone from Texas and someone from Queensland.

:lol:


----------



## BrisbaneROCKS

^^^ Good one. I guess it's hard to get your head around the world from your little suburban cul de sac...


----------



## BrisbaneROCKS

Ganis said:


> Thats a College Stadium for The University of Alabama Crimson Tide! Bryant-Denny Stadium, Capacity 92,000. They have more atmosphere there then the best soccer stadium anywhere on earth.
> 
> They look Un-cohesive because these stadiums have been added to since the 1900's. Colleges dont build a new stadium when they need more room, they add to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Cohesive to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know NOTHING about US stadiums.


haha omg... Dude you just cleaned up my arguement. Comparing that monstrosity at Alabama to Old Trafford (and an old picture of Old Trafford) is very misguided. Poor fella.


----------



## Benn

I wouldn't call either attractive for any reason, but that is just me.

I think this thread has gotten totally off topic. Its about an abstract sense of beauty, not who has better tradition, better fans or what ever other bs get flung around. Both of those teams have great tradition, tons of history, tons of fans and great atmosphere on gameday, but bring that stuff up where it belong, which sure as shit isn't here. 

At this point this thread is little more than people posting pictures of the hometown stadium and talking up the club no matter how god-awful ugly the stadium in question may be. 
I know beauty is subjective, and you can make a rational, well reasoned argument for anything, but make that argument in aesthetic terms, its not hard; "I love the curvatures of the Niigata stadium", or the Munich Olympiastadion has a stunning roof and is wonderfully integrated into the park", or "I love how overpowering the San Siro can be". And quite ruining a perfectly good thread.


----------



## Benn

BrisbaneROCKS said:


> I'm proud to mention Brisbane's brilliant Suncorp Stadium as without a doubt one of the world's best rectangular stadia. This opinion is shared by many who have watched a rugby/NRL, or football game, or played at, Suncorp Stadium. One of the most beautiful, and one of the best atmosphere's in world sport. Great location as well.


Please get off your own D. Its a nice stadium, post some pictures, talk about why it looks great. If you only like it for sightlines and atmosphere talk about in its own thread, where that conversation belongs. This about the most BEAUTIFUL not the best or greatest atmosphere, ect.:cheers:


----------



## en1044

BrisbaneROCKS said:


> I'm sorry America, you're NFT swtadiums are so uncohesive in design, and alot of them offer poor atmospheres, considering their capacity...
> 
> This one is a perfect example.


What? Excuse me?

If youre going to try to have an argument, at least learn about what youre talking about.

There are plenty of stadiums all around the world that are uncohesive, you honestly you sound like an idiot.


----------



## en1044

BrisbaneROCKS said:


> haha omg... Dude you just cleaned up my arguement. Comparing that monstrosity at Alabama to Old Trafford (and an old picture of Old Trafford) is very misguided. Poor fella.


You think that maybe theres just as much history at Alabama as there is at Old Trafford? Theres a good chance. Just because you have an extreme lack of knowledge of a sport doest mean that what you say isnt utter bullshit.


----------



## razqal

the only thing i dont like about the inside is the multi-colored seats. they should've just kept the colors to dark blue and grey or something and gotten rid of the green and turqoise. otherwise, this is one of the most beautiful stadiums in the world. i love it!!! so sleek and light. not heavy in design and construction materials used like most stadiums out there. and i love the fact it's 100% solar energy. this is groundbreaking in stadium design.


----------



## Bobby3

I think it's use of renewable energy should be a blueprint for any stadium using public funds in the future.


----------



## nomarandlee

en1044 said:


> i'll be honest, i think this stadium is pretty ugly on the inside.


 There is a bit too much concrete in some areas and I would change the coloring of the seats (though often see much worse) and the track but those are rather minor and can be easily changed. The fundemental concept and execution of the stadium is stunning IMO.


----------



## rantanamo

ReiAyanami said:


> for the love of god don't quote whole posts like that...


Wanted the pictures included. What's your problem with it, its done all the time?


----------



## rantanamo

Bobby3 said:


> I think it's use of renewable energy should be a blueprint for any stadium using public funds in the future.


As long as it can be done functionally I agree. Wish the Cotton Bowl would take this and the model of the fabric retracting roofs and take their game back.


----------



## en1044

nomarandlee said:


> There is a bit too much concrete in some areas and I would change the coloring of the seats (though often see much worse) and the track but those are rather minor and can be easily changed. The fundemental concept and execution of the stadium is stunning IMO.


Thats my issue. Theres so much concrete, and space, between the tiers. It just doesnt do it for me.

The exterior is fine. I think its great. But the interior is a little too asian for me. It doesnt utilize space well.

You would think that with a stadium as groundbreaking as this that the interior would be something really, really special- something only found it that specific stadium, but i dont see that.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Bobby3 said:


> I think it's use of renewable energy should be a blueprint for any stadium using public funds in the future.


Some stadiums (public or private ones) in Europe already use renewable energy (actually, its a swiss know-how which was used for the stadium in Taiwan)...

*Bern, Switzerland :*









*Zurich, Switzerland :*









*Basel, Switzerland :*









*Freiburg, Germany :*









*Kaiserslautern, Germany :*









*Bremen, Germany :*









*Nuremberg, Germany :*









*St Etienne, France : *









*Grenoble, France :*









And also *Sochaux, Montpellier and Lorient, France* and *Gothengurg, Sweden*.

In France it's a recommendation from the government. There is an official standard about that for all green buildings (Public or private ones), including stadiums: 
The Haute Qualité Environnementale or HQE (High Quality Environmental standard) it's a standard for green building in France, it's based on the principles of the Earth Summit !


Future Stadiums in France which will use renewable energies and rainwater collection systems in France: 
Stade Jean Bouin (Paris), Grand Stade (Lille), Grand Stade (Le Havre), Ol Land (Lyon), Arena92 (Paris), Grand stade (Nice), Stade Nungesser II (Valenciennes) and some others...


----------



## razqal

technologically, it's cool those european stadium use solar power but aesthetically, i think those stadium designs are really lacking. all those stadiums are pretty boxy with solar panels just stuck on the roof. 

kaohsiung world games stadium incorporates solar panels right into the actual stadium design and into the roof structure so much better. such an awesome design!!


----------



## flierfy

razqal said:


> technologically, it's cool those european stadium use solar power but aesthetically, i think those stadium designs are really lacking. all those stadiums are pretty boxy with solar panels just stuck on the roof.


You obviously have no idea what a football ground has to look like. These ground are aesthetically fine. There is no better way than to erect four shoe box stands around a football pitch.


----------



## razqal

flierfy said:


> You obviously have no idea what a football ground has to look like. These ground are aesthetically fine. There is no better way than to erect four shoe box stands around a football pitch.


no i dont watch soccer.  but yes, there are nicer looking soccer stadiums around the world that aren't just boxy and boxed in around a rectangular soccer field. allianz stadium in munic is one example.


----------



## Alemanniafan

I don't know about the cost or the use of the kaohsiung world games stadium, but asthetically and architecturally this is IMHO one of the best stadiums in the past decades. Aesthetically one of the very few stadia that are up at the top level of the Olympic stadia in Berlin and Munich. 
I don't know anything about the technological an financial aspects, but to me it seems to be a truely outstanding stadium. And I'm pretty reluctant in using that term. Surely one of my personal alltime favorites. 
And what's amazing... on nearly every photo of whatever view or detail this stadium looks great. And that's very rarely the case, even with other great looking stadia. You can easily fill books with great photographies only of this stadium alone.


----------



## Benn

I can't get enough of the Kaoshuing stadium. It's cracking my top 5 for sure. I'd agree that the Olympiastadion in Munich takes the cake. I'd probably put the Montreal Olympic Stadium ahead, with the Stadio San Nicola and Niigata stadiums on par.


----------



## razqal

Alemanniafan said:


> I don't know about the cost or the use of the kaohsiung world games stadium, but asthetically and architecturally this is IMHO one of the best stadiums in the past decades. Aesthetically one of the very few stadia that are up at the top level of the Olympic stadia in Berlin and Munich.
> I don't know anything about the technological an financial aspects, but to me it seems to be a truely outstanding stadium. And I'm pretty reluctant in using that term. Surely one of my personal alltime favorites.
> And what's amazing... on nearly every photo of whatever view or detail this stadium looks great. And that's very rarely the case, even with other great looking stadia. You can easily fill books with great photographies only of this stadium alone.


it cost about $150 million to build the stadium and taiwan spent $300 million overall for the world games which includes other venues like kaohsiung arena.


----------



## ReiAyanami

kaohsiung costed 150 milion? I would guess more with all these panels


----------



## Maximus1962

JYDA said:


> Comparing the most audacious stadium in Europe to a stadium built by a small private university... yeah that's ridiculous.
> 
> Here's an equally ridiculous comparison


Yes your're right... The only difference is that in the US highest attendance during football (yes, it's football not soccer) games is during e.g. international games with countries such as Mexico - mostly due to high numbers of Mexican fans. On top of that - and I'm not even moving a step further on comparing - I assure you that the atmosphere during a football game in e.g. Poland with 10,000 - 15,000 fans on the stadium is light years away from what the US stadiums have... I'm sorry, you may have a great approach on commercialising sports, but you can't compare the atmosphere... ANd yes, I've been to a number of arenas in the US, basketball, baseball and football... I'd honestly choose 10k game anywhere else...


----------



## Benn

BEAUTIFUL STADIUMS. AESTHETICS. COHESIVENESS. DESIGN.

Not petty bitching about who's football is better atmosphere or fan base. Take that discussion to that useless overblown Football Fan Emotions thread (which has nothing to do with stadiums by the way). PLEASE.


----------



## KingmanIII

ReiAyanami said:


> kaohsiung costed 150 milion? I would guess more with all these panels


Cheaper labor costs, lack of amenities such as corporate boxes and concession stands.


----------



## KingmanIII

Maximus1962 said:


> Yes your're right... The only difference is that in the US highest attendance during football (yes, it's football not soccer) games is during e.g. international games with countries such as Mexico - mostly due to high numbers of Mexican fans. On top of that - and I'm not even moving a step further on comparing - I assure you that the atmosphere during a football game in e.g. Poland with 10,000 - 15,000 fans on the stadium is light years away from what the US stadiums have... I'm sorry, you may have a great approach on commercialising sports, but you can't compare the atmosphere... ANd yes, I've been to a number of arenas in the US, basketball, baseball and football... I'd honestly choose 10k game anywhere else...


You won't find as much atmosphere anywhere in the U.S. as at a major college football venue like Camp Randall or the Swamp or Death Valley.


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

NMAISTER007 said:


> ^^ That is an old stadium, this football stadium in america i can tell is new. Now compare that stadium to this.


Uh Yeah....that's exactly what you did....picked one of our oldest college stadiums at that....what a maroon.


----------



## razqal

KingmanIII said:


> Cheaper labor costs, lack of amenities such as corporate boxes and concession stands.


there are corporate boxes. second row.


----------



## Pimpmaster

No1_Saint said:


>


i love this stadium. i was at it last year when australia played new zealand in the bledisloe rugby match


----------



## No1_Saint

Pimpmaster said:


> i love this stadium. i was at it last year when australia played new zealand in the bledisloe rugby match


It looks pretty sweet. The Rugby 7's look awesome there.


----------



## kabelo

Mo Rush said:


> Image belongs to Joanne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit her blog: http://greenpointstadium-and-capetown.blogspot.com


i rate the new Green Point Stadium will kill any other stadium, just because of the geography that surrounds this stadium... from Table Mountain, to the Atlantic Ocean, to the sunsets... what a stadium

http://www4.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/General+Views+Soccer+City+Stadium+Venue+2010+-croceffHonl.jpg

http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/08j60uY0EC0k8/900x.jpg

Soccer City on the hand, will take the cake for originality.. very simple, yet very striking


----------



## ReiAyanami

I never liked Green point, it's shape and it's facade, Durban's and Soccer city are far, far better and more recognizeable


----------



## userblaz

*San Siro vs Camp Nou!*

Hi there!
I have been on many great stadiums, but i find two of them above all (especialy the atmosphere). One is San Siro in Milan, the other Camp Nou in Barcelona.
Which one do you think is the greatest?


----------



## luiscaraqueño

*Some Beautiful Stadiums in Venezuela:

Metropolitano de Mérida (42200 seats):





CTE Cachamay, Puerto Ordaz (41600 seats):







Monumental de Maturín (52000 seats):




​*


----------



## toxicrd

those of you who love the Braga stadium should look at some CFL stadiums, such as the ones in Ottawa, Regina, and Winnipeg

We had that design first


----------



## kazetuner

Really? And did you also have one side of the stadium supported by a rocky mountain, or a carved rock wall at one end? Didn't think so...


----------



## danVan

toxicrd said:


> those of you who love the Braga stadium should look at some CFL stadiums, such as the ones in Ottawa, Regina, and Winnipeg
> 
> We had that design first


There are plenty of stadiums with stands just on each side of the pitch, we don't love braga stadium because of that.


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

No1_Saint said:


> I would have to say it is one of the nicest stadium I have seen. Simple but very effective.


Wow....Braga's setting is superb! Love the design too!


----------



## HendrX

Braga is such an amazing stadium!!!


----------



## DRON

DONBASS ARENA


----------



## DRON

DONBASS ARENA


----------



## Andrew_za

Thats a cool stadium!
The inside (roof) is not great. The effect is ruined by the speakers etc hanging


----------



## Squiggles

Although I understand why it wouldn't be listed in the top ten (or even top twenty-five), Lambeau Field deserves some recognition as the U.S.'s most history-steeped NFL stadium. It really is a beautiful facility.

And for the record, I would love more than almost anything else to see a soccer game at the Melbourne Cricket Grounds. I've never been to Australia, but the stadium looks absolutely incredible.


----------



## dande

For me first thing that comes to mind when I see a really cool or a brand new stadium is what it would be like if Rolling Stones, Springsteen or other great rock act sold out the joint. The (old) Wembley was amazing concert venue both athmosphere and sound quality. Places like Amsterdam Arena, Toronto Sky Dome have great ammenities but bad sound quality. Most of my visits to big arenas and stadiums occur during concerts as opposed to sporting events. Donbas stadium looks really good, I doubt they solved acustics issues. The old "Horseshoue" stadium in Phoenix used to be really good venue. 

Anyone else been to a concert where the sound quality was exceptionally good/bad and where?


----------



## Alemanniafan

dande said:


> Anyone else been to a concert where the sound quality was exceptionally good/bad and where?


That would be rather off topic to really get into that, but it's an interesting question which stadia are good for concerts and which are not. Why don't you just go ahead and open a new thread with it?


----------



## Mr.Underground

*Bologna stadio (Stadio Dall'Ara)*


----------



## Mr.Underground

Stadio San Nicola, desigend by Renzo Piano:









































Probably best stadium in Italy for design


----------



## SSE

dande said:


> For me first thing that comes to mind when I see a really cool or a brand new stadium is what it would be like if Rolling Stones, Springsteen or other great rock act sold out the joint. *The (old) Wembley was amazing concert venue both athmosphere and sound quality.* Places like Amsterdam Arena, Toronto Sky Dome have great ammenities but bad sound quality. Most of my visits to big arenas and stadiums occur during concerts as opposed to sporting events. Donbas stadium looks really good, I doubt they solved acustics issues. The old "Horseshoue" stadium in Phoenix used to be really good venue.
> 
> Anyone else been to a concert where the sound quality was exceptionally good/bad and where?


You must be kidding? Every concert I ever saw at Wembley was awful in terms of sound.

Personally, I'm very much a stadiums for sport kind of person. That is mainly because I like gigs to be in sweaty 500 person venues and not arenas!


----------



## Ganis

I found some photos of Cowboys Stadium by a PRO photographer










Next few by John P at One Man's Blog


----------



## JmB & Co.

What are the measures of a NFL pitch?


----------



## KingmanIII




----------



## HendrX

damn yards feet inch and other unlogical. Centimeters, Meters, Kilometers please!


----------



## Luke80

HendrX said:


> Centimeters, Meters, *Miles* please!


Corrected for you.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ :bash:
:lol:


----------



## renco

HendrX said:


> damn yards feet inch and other unlogical. Centimeters, Meters, Kilometers please!


agreed


----------



## dl3000

Ok in American football, it's a field, not a pitch. Plus the field IS a measuring tool, therefore it has to be in yards, otherwise the game would be totally different if it were in meters. Even Canadian football works in yards. And heres metric dimensions.

Field Length 100 yds = 91.44 m
End Zone Length 10 yds = 9.14 m each
Width 160 ft = 48.77 m

Goal Posts
Height from ground 10 ft = 3.05 m
Width 18 ft 6 in = 5.64 m

Guess if you wanted to go metric the field would be 50m wide with 10 m endzones and 100 m. Things would narrow out a bit but not by much. But that would never happen.


----------



## Wey

Miles are a trap from satan!!!!!!! Metric system 4LIFE!


----------



## Ukraine

Reminds me of this little guy helmet


----------



## boyerling3

Wey said:


> Miles are a trap from satan!!!!!!! Metric system 4LIFE!


We say the same thing about the Metric system. Though I do admit it would be helpful if the US would just convert over, but then I would totally be lost for quite a while.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I love the HD screen in Cowboys Stadium. Seen it on TV the other week *drool*. Apparently they hit it with the ball?


----------



## Wey

boyerling3 said:


> We say the same thing about the Metric system. Though I do admit it would be helpful if the US would just convert over, but then I would totally be lost for quite a while.


I know, took it from The Simpsons


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sydney Football Stadium









Skilled Park









Suncorp Stadium


----------



## parcdesprinces

Wey said:


> Miles are a trap from satan!!!!!!! Metric system 4LIFE!


:lol: 

In fact France is SATAN, because before our metric system everybody used non-decimal systems :devil: !



boyerling3 said:


> *We say the same thing about the Metric system.* Though I do admit it would be helpful if the US would just convert over, but then I would totally be lost for quite a while.


Yes, but you are a bit alone.....(with Myanmar and Liberia).

About to be lost if you adopt the decimal system:
We had the same kind of fear before adopting the Euro..... And today I can tell you that we've almost forgotten our old currencies..


----------



## renco

dl3000 said:


> Ok in American football, it's a field, not a pitch. Plus the field IS a measuring tool, therefore it has to be in yards, otherwise the game would be totally different if it were in meters. Even Canadian football works in yards. And heres metric dimensions.
> 
> Field Length 100 yds = 91.44 m
> End Zone Length 10 yds = 9.14 m each
> Width 160 ft = 48.77 m
> 
> Goal Posts
> Height from ground 10 ft = 3.05 m
> Width 18 ft 6 in = 5.64 m
> 
> Guess if you wanted to go metric the field would be 50m wide with 10 m endzones and 100 m. Things would narrow out a bit but not by much. But that would never happen.


thanks kay:


----------



## Luke80

boyerling3 said:


> We say the same thing about the Metric system. Though I do admit it would be helpful if the US would just convert over, but then I would totally be lost for quite a while.


Only convert what you need to (just like the UK). mm, cm, and m are all easily measurable so it makes sense to switch to them. you can't measure miles or km easily so you just accept them as a unit of distance and use them as such.


----------



## Chiricano

Camp Noum - Wembley- Yankees Stadium- Dragao - Bernabeu- San Siro


----------



## KingmanIII

Luke80 said:


> Only convert what you need to (just like the UK). mm, cm, and m are all easily measurable so it makes sense to switch to them. you can't measure miles or km easily so you just accept them as a unit of distance and use them as such.


A small handful of things here are measured in metric for convenience (especially in the realm of computing).


----------



## KingmanIII

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Suncorp Stadium


Lang Park/Suncorp is one of my faves, too.

Best rectangular stadium in Oz, by far (ANZ a not-too-distant second).


----------



## jackass94

My favourite is the Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow. 82 000 seats
It was opened in 1956


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

KingmanIII said:


> Lang Park/Suncorp is one of my faves, too.
> 
> Best rectangular stadium in Oz, by far (ANZ a not-too-distant second).


Wow, that's a nice one!

I like the last one too....very nice and older than me by a year!


----------



## danVan

jackass94 said:


> My favourite is the Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow. 82 000 seats
> It was opened in 1956


It's one of my favorites too, i think it's a very underrated facility around here.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^



parcdesprinces said:


> One of the best ceremonies ever, in an underrated stadium imho (and also its Olympics ), maybe not the best stadium but very impressive, still today with its roof !!
> 
> 
> I'm Proud, France was there :cheer: !!!!!! (France, as 13 other nations, has competed under the olympic flag)
> 
> *Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow * (formerly Lenin Stadium :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moscow '80*, parade of Nations, best moments from 2:18 :cheers:. The parade looks quite "military", but it was always like that until......Barcelona '92.


----------



## Ivanski

Dallas Cowboys stadium is quite amazing wow.


----------



## arief_malaysia96

love 'Bird Nest' Stadium in Beijing


----------



## KingmanIII

jackass94 said:


> My favourite is the Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow. 82 000 seats
> It was opened in 1956


The exterior reminds me of Berlin.


----------



## Ganis

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Sydney Football Stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skilled Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suncorp Stadium


I would like to see an American Football game played in one of these like the one game in Wembely. Also I wish a US football team would design their new stadium like one of these.


----------



## Walbanger

> Wey Quote:
> Originally Posted by boyerling3
> We say the same thing about the Metric system. Though I do admit it would be helpful if the US would just convert over, but then I would totally be lost for quite a while.
> 
> I know, took it from The Simpsons











"The metric system is the tool of the devil. My car gets forty rods to the hogs head and that's the way I likes it".


----------



## Wey

^^ :rofl:

LOVE that episode!


----------



## Vítor Dias

A few pages ago people posted some stadia that weren't quite beautiful but had a
phenomenal landscape. Last vacations, I had the opportunity to watch a match at a small
but nice stadium in Rio de Janeiro state's countryside and hilly city of Nova Friburgo.

This is their stadium, named Eduardo Guinle, owned by football club Friburguense AC:


----------



## orang3

Donbass Arena should definetly be in any top10 list.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437698&page=55


----------



## Red85

orang3 said:


> Donbass Arena should definetly be in any top10 list.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437698&page=55


That crashed ufo? No way..


----------



## salaverryo

^^If it crashed it did so very gently. It shows no apparent damage.


----------



## No1_Saint

KingmanIII said:


> The exterior reminds me of Berlin.


Awesome. That's just lovely. ^^:banana:


----------



## ExSydney

It must be an illusion,but Luzhniki Stadium looks so much bigger in 1980 without the roof than it looks today.I actually prefer the 1980 ....Classical!...Saying that,I prefer Berlin Olympic without the roof as well.


----------



## JimB

*Top ten truly iconic football (soccer) stadiums worldwide*

I don't know if there's been a similar thread before. Apologies if there has been. List your top ten most iconic football (that is, soccer) stadiums around the world.

What makes a stadium iconic? A number of factors, IMO:

1. Fame - how well known is the stadium itself (rather than just the team/s that play/s there)?

2. Importance - how important is the stadium to the history of the game and what great matches have been played there?

3. Design - how architecturally unique, pioneering or imposing is (or was, when first built) the stadium?

4. Atmosphere - is the stadium renowned for having a special atmosphere?

5. Team - is it the home of one of the world's great club or international teams?

6. Overall - is this a stadium that is an event in its own right....a mecca for football fans....is it the kind of stadium that all true football fans should see and experience at least once, if they can?

After considering all of that, here's my top ten (in no particular order):

Maracana
La Bombonera
Azteca
Wembley
Anfield
Bernabeu
Camp Nou
San Siro
Allianz Arena
Westfalenstadion


----------



## Mo Rush

Old Trafford surely.


----------



## JimB

Mo Rush said:


> Old Trafford surely.


Yes, it's there or thereabouts.

I didn't want to take too many stadiums from England, though. And while Man Utd are undoubtedly an iconic team, Old Trafford has never, IMO, been an iconic stadium in the way that, say, Anfield is.

Others that came close but which I ultimately rejected were Stadio da Luz, Dragao, Mestalla, Stadio Olimpico, Stade Velodrome, Ibrox, Parkhead, de Kuip and Estadio Centenario (Montevideo). Soccer City might well be one for the future.


----------



## Mo Rush

Not feeling

Anfield OR Westfalenstadion.

Allianz..perhaps in some ways. It is an icon.


----------



## Frnjchuga031

bigbossman said:


> ^^ Don't let balkan rivalry cloud your judgment.
> 
> It's my opinion, the thing that i think makes a football stadium iconic is it's uniqueness to me. And the Markana had a unique atmoshpere and was the best in the balkans. That;s why i considered it iconic


Atmosphere is nice there but still, that is not the only thing that you should consider when talking about 'iconic' stadiums... And there is better atmosphere on some other Balkan stadiums...


----------



## al74

1.- Wembley
2.- San Siro
3.- Maracaná
4.- Centenario
5.- Azteca
6.- Munich Olympic Stadium
7.- Monumental
8.- Old Trafford
9.- Bernabeu
10.- Camp Nou


----------



## salaverryo

flierfy said:


> Wembley
> Hampden Park
> White Hart Lane
> Ibrox Park
> Deepdale
> Villa Park
> Goodison Park
> Hillsborough
> Old Trafford
> Millenium Stadium


Kinda biased towards the UK, aren't you?

Rule, Britannia! :banana:


----------



## smoo0okie

Maracana, Old Wembley and Råsunda.


----------



## flierfy

salaverryo said:


> Kinda biased towards the UK, aren't you?
> 
> Rule, Britannia! :banana:


It's not biased. I just know what a true icon is.


----------



## Ecological

I wouldn't know for the whole of the world. Despite being an avid football fan. Nobody really knows apart from the most famous. 

The likes of Wembley, Anfield, Old Trafford, San Siro, Bernabeu, Nou Camp, Old Mestalla, Celtic Park etc. 

For the UK though. 

Iconic ... well. Iconic to me says something which are easily recognisable and you know straight away which team plays there, even if you're not a complete football buff and for me those are. These are from the logo's, to its colours, to its history which is why this has to be in the top 10 in Britain.

Everyone knows who plays at the traditional golden palace, the custard bowl ... Molineux. Its bright orange. One of the most recognisable logos in British football, A history which every football fan in the country knows about. You cant mistake the stadium with any other. The largest TV's in english football in two corners of the pitch. The floodlights that were unique when built. It's the definition of Iconic.


----------



## KingmanIII

I dunno, there's so many iconic stadia worldwide, it's better to do a top-3 or top-5 by country, THEN a world list.


----------



## plasticterminator

KingmanIII said:


> I dunno, there's so many iconic stadia worldwide, it's better to do a top-3 or top-5 by country, THEN a world list.


I think every stadium big or small famous or not is Iconic to someone in the same way every church is. That is one of the major aspects of a stadium is that it becomes a symbol in its own area/city/region, a focal point for the community, somewhere that history is created, be it a world cup final or the local athletics meeting. 'Most' Iconic can it actually be defined perhaps not, most famous/heard of I think can possibly be defined and as mentioned I think it has to be the old Wembley, certainly based on the posts in this thread.


----------



## Aka

krudmonk said:


> It's the same ground.


No, it's not.


----------



## Pimpmaster

whats the capacity of st james?
it looks huge


----------



## NMAISTER007

The Donbass-Arena!!!!


----------



## canarywondergod

52,000 the other 2 sides are smaller, if it was able to have the same tier structure all around the stadium i believe capacity would be around the 70,000 - 75,000 mark


----------



## SASH

^^
Nice. I like this Stadium!
It has 3 very nice tiers.
It looks bigger than a 50.000 seater stadium.


----------



## andysimo123

Amaruu said:


> Only when Man Utd are winning or are in contention to win. Did you see Old Trafford the day Liverpool smashed them 4-1? With 10 minutes to go, you could apparently yell out and hear your own echo. The chant of YNWA echoed around that stadium because all the Manchester boys went home early. Man U to a tee. Glory glory.


They didn't leave early because they were locked in the ground. Skysports 10 mins after the game had finished. The camera pans around the ground to show the United end full. You don't have a clue.


----------



## NMAISTER007

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> Nice. I like this Stadium!
> It has 3 very nice tiers.
> It looks bigger than a 50.000 seater stadium.


50,149 seats


----------



## vanbasten

NMAISTER007 said:


> 50,149 seats


:nono: 51,504


----------



## NMAISTER007

^^ Oh sorry my mistake, but still the arena is awesome, and we should be proud of it now because believe me, in the future Ukraine will have much more bigger and better stadiums, and when that time comes, this arena won't be as popular as now.


----------



## krudmonk

Aka said:


> No, it's not.


So why wasn't the new facility built before knocking down the old structure?


----------



## NMAISTER007

The Donbass-Arena in Donetsk, Ukraine!!!!


----------



## SASH

^^
Does the Dutch team have to play a Match on the last picture?


----------



## NMAISTER007

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> Does the Dutch team have to play a Match on the last picture?


No, the mole is a mascot of the football team that owns this stadium. And the reason why there are balloons there is because there were a bunch of little kids visiting this stadium so the balloons are like presents for them.


----------



## Mo Rush




----------



## ConanThe Barbarian

Top 10 Stadiums

1.Millennium-------------------------Cardiff
2.Hampden Park---------------------Glasgow
3.New Wembley---------------------London
4.Ibrox Park-------------------------Glasgow
5.Arena-----------------------------Amsterdam
6.Santiago Bernabeu-----------------Madrid
7.Nordbank Arena--------------------Hamburg
8.LTU Arena-------------------------Düsseldorf

9.Donbass Arena---------------------Donetsk
10.New Meadowlands Stadium---------New York: is not finish,but in 2010


----------



## NMAISTER007

My top 10 would be:

1. New Wembley, London
2. Allianz Arena, Munich
3. Donbass-Arena, Donetsk
4. Greenpoint stadium (Under construction), Cape Town
5. Santiago Bernabeu, Madrid
6. San Siro, Milan
7. Olympic Stadium, Beijing
8. Estádio do Dragão, Porto
9. Baltic Arena (Under Construction), Gdansk
10. Stadio Olympico, Rome


----------



## magic_johnson

not finished yet but :







(melb rec stadium) looks bloody stunning.


----------



## KingmanIII

It may be a simplistic structure, but Brigham Young University's Lavell Edwards Stadium in Provo, Utah might have one of the most breathtaking views you'll find anywhere.


----------



## NMAISTER007

^^ Why are their barely any seats???


----------



## KingmanIII

NMAISTER007 said:


> ^^ Why are their barely any seats???


A lot of stadiums below the professional level are like that here...the university's richest alumni and boosters who donate a lot of money to the school's academic endowment/athletic budget get the chairback seats or VIP boxes -- everyone else gets bleachers (bench seats).

Some schools offer chairbacks (for a fee) to those who want one, and/or to season-ticket holders, such as the University of Georgia:









Many/most people prefer to stand at college games, anyway.


----------



## NMAISTER007

No offense, but thats kind of weird


----------



## Joenkike

OoOoO ... Amazing!!!


----------



## bigbossman

NMAISTER007 why do there need to be seats?


----------



## ConanThe Barbarian

Delmat said:


> :baeh3:
> youre jealous 'cause we're the best and oldest in europe :baeh3:
> 
> TORCIDA 1950


:lol::lol::lol:

:hilarious

:rofl:
:rofl:

Kako te nije sramota!?


----------



## NMAISTER007

bigbossman said:


> NMAISTER007 why do there need to be seats?


Because this is the 21st century, not the 19th.


----------



## herb21

KingmanIII said:


> A lot of stadiums below the professional level are like that here...the university's richest alumni and boosters who donate a lot of money to the school's academic endowment/athletic budget get the chairback seats or VIP boxes -- everyone else gets bleachers (bench seats).
> 
> Some schools offer chairbacks (for a fee) to those who want one, and/or to season-ticket holders, such as the University of Georgia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many/most people prefer to stand at college games, anyway.


kinda strange that they dont block the seats together. (at least to me)


----------



## Bobby3

They're ordered on a single-seat basis, so the people were probably already sitting there when they decided to upgrade.

Some stadiums do have blocks though, Florida Field has an entire tier of seats.


----------



## ReiAyanami

This is unbelievable.....


----------



## Marin Mostar

Only in America...


----------



## Andrew_za

AND thats before the recession


----------



## Bobby3

ReiAyanami said:


> This is unbelievable.....


To you, maybe.

It's a FIFA approved stadium, it hosted an Olympic final. FIFA oversees football in the Olympics.


----------



## Mykhaylo

ESTADIO CHIVAS (Mexico)








The greatest stadium in the WORLD!!!


----------



## bigbossman

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ you know in France we still have terraces (or almost ) in many stands, (like in Marseille, Lens or St Etienne)


Yeah i;ve noticed that, it's basically seats with no backs (sort of like plastic versions of the bleachers they have in america, it's the same in Italy. But you still aren't as packed in as free though are you?



> and the French league is going to allow German-style-terracing for some new stadiums (Lens, Valenciennes etc)


That's great news, all clubs should follow this!

Pictures?

New lens stadium? Or do you mean refurb?



> BUT the atmosphere is not better in these stadiums than at the Parc des Princes (all-seater: with unbreakable seats...), for example.


biased lol



> The problem in GB is that you are not allowed to do anything at all in your stadiums, AND due to the prices policy, there are no popular areas anymore (terraces or not) !!!


Exactly, different governments and opposition parties say they would look into bringing terracing back etc, but it's all words then it fizzles out for a few years.

The average age of fans in premier league grounds is over 45 now (iirc). There are generations of kids, teenagers, basically people under 25 who never have (regualrly) gone to games and only know the sport via TV. It doesn't bode well for the future especially when the last of the "old guard" start getting really old. 

I don't want our stadiums to become like american grounds, full of only the middle aged and rich with the atmosphere lead by the PA announcer playing music. But that's the way it looks like it's heading, both Arsenal and Chelsea giving out scarves and flags before matches etc

London is such a crazy city, I can only imagine what Arsenal's "end" would look like if us _real_ Londoners were allowed in regularly! For a start it'd probably look more cosmopolitan than our team on the actual pitch.


----------



## en1044

bigbossman said:


> I don't want our stadiums to become like american grounds, full of only the middle aged and rich with the atmosphere lead by the PA announcer playing music. But that's the way it looks like it's heading, both Arsenal and Chelsea giving out scarves and flags before matches etc


Well hang on a second there.

Are you talking about Pro American sports or all American sports?


----------



## bigbossman

^^ of course pro... I know your college stadiums are full of rowdies, although at FSU it still sees to be PA led with the tomhawk chop tune!

But how many of your sports are your slum dwellers able to go to? College, pro or otherwise


----------



## parcdesprinces

bigbossman said:


> But you still aren't as packed in as free though are you?


Officially........NO.......But in fact many supporters/ultras groups are doing what they want in "their" stands hno:. In Marseille, for example they manage the ticketing and especially seasons tickets (imagine) !



> New lens stadium? Or do you mean refurb?


About Lens, I meant refurbished indeed.

As far I know, the supporters of Lens and Valenciennes (especially those two) want to keep their terracing-style kops and especially with cheap prices. Since in France we have a "revolutionary spirit", they obtained what they wanted, at least in Valenciennes. 
In their new stadium there will be a popular area with a different kind of "seats" (& cheap prices) in the centre of lateral stand (their popular tiers, like in Lens, have always been located where, normally, the most expensive seats are). 



> biased lol


 Nope, I tried to be objective with the pics and videos I've posted !!



> Exactly, different governments and opposition parties say they would look into bringing terracing back etc, but it's all words then it fizzles out for a few years.


Let me help you :

Boycott of the stands (at least the first 10 minutes of games) !!
Massive use of smokebombs/fireworks in order to penalize the club (PSG' ultras are professional in this "game" ) !!!
Strike of supporting !!!!!
Protest marches !!!!!!

etc

So the clubs will listen to you and the government/league/FA will listen to the clubs :yes: (in any case, in France it works like that and not only about football, as you already know )!!


----------



## en1044

bigbossman said:


> But how many of your sports are your slum dwellers able to go to? College, pro or otherwise


Well not many, but i never really think of them as slum dwellers in the sense that other countries might.


----------



## bigbossman

^^ That's my point you're stadiums aren't diverse, and that's what i want ours to becoming

I was being specific to people from your country, we haven't really got slums as such over here any more. I'm talking the seemingly lawless innner cities in your country.


----------



## bigbossman

parcdesprinces said:


> Officially........NO.......But in fact many supporters/ultras groups are doing what they want in "their" stands hno:. In Marseille, for example they manage the ticketing and especially seasons tickets (imagine) !


What are the prices like? How do the clubs make income off there stands? Is it like ticket touts who buy tickets to sell on?



> About Lens, I meant refurbished indeed.
> 
> As far I know, the supporters of Lens and Valenciennes (especially those two) want to keep their terracing-style kops and especially with cheap prices. Since in France we have a "revolutionary spirit", they obtained what they wanted, at least in Valenciennes.
> In their new stadium there will be a popular area with a different kind of "seats" (& cheap prices) in the centre of lateral stand (their popular tiers, like in Lens, have always been located where, normally, the most expensive seats are).


I'd always thought it was behind the goal... so you don't mean proper terracing then?



> Nope, I tried to be objective with the pics and videos I've posted !!


lol but PSG are still the best 



> Let me help you :
> 
> Boycott of the stands (at least the first 10 minutes of games) !!
> Massive use of smokebombs/fireworks in order to penalize the club (PSG' ultras are professional in this "game" ) !!!
> Strike of supporting !!!!!
> Protest marches !!!!!!
> 
> etc
> 
> So the clubs will listen to you and the government/league/FA will listen to the clubs :yes: (in any case, in France it works like that and not only about football, as you already know )!!


Yeah but the fans in the stadiums won't protest, they're the ones who can afford it and don't really care about the atmosphere.

Look at the Man United fans who boycotted the club when Glazer become owner, Man united just replaced them with more tourists.

We've got too many moaners who will just put up we things. We're not as militant as you guys, unfortunately... oh unless you work for the post office or London underground.


----------



## KingmanIII

bigbossman said:


> ^^ of course pro... I know your college stadiums are full of rowdies, although at FSU it still sees to be PA led with the tomhawk chop tune!


That's the band.


----------



## nomarandlee

bigbossman said:


> I don't want our stadiums to become like american grounds, full of only the middle aged and rich with the atmosphere lead by the PA announcer playing music. But that's the way it looks like it's heading, both Arsenal and Chelsea giving out scarves and flags before matches etc
> 
> London is such a crazy city, I can only imagine what Arsenal's "end" would look like if us _real_ Londoners were allowed in regularly! For a start it'd probably look more cosmopolitan than our team on the actual pitch.


 Funny, I always figured that the scares and flags were a bit scary rowdy die hards. Makes more sense now.

I agree with you about the PA music, I love that my baseball team doesn't that (though most MLB teams do). The PA is way over implemented the worst in the NBA and NHL.


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

bigbossman said:


> I don't want our stadiums to become like American grounds, full of only the middle aged and rich with the atmosphere lead by the PA announcer playing music. But that's the way it looks like it's heading, both Arsenal and Chelsea giving out scarves and flags before matches etc


Not sure where you got that idea....there are many more young folks than you think going to the games in our stadiums. Now the rich, well everyone has to be to go to Cowboy game now and get a good seat...I'll give you that one.


----------



## bigbossman

nomarandlee said:


> Funny, I always figured that the scares and flags were a bit scary rowdy die hards. Makes more sense now.


Yeah when they bring them themselves, and they are spontanious. No greater sight than an end with lots of different flags and scarves swaying in unision imho.

Not when the club choreographs fan support, like Chelsea and Arsenal want to do, and have tried to do. When you see 40,000 or 60,000 people waving identical flags in unison it just smacks of corporatism and lameness. It's not football. 

They tell us to sit down, they tell us what flags and scarves to sing, what next they'll tell us which songs to sing or to be quiet (even more)?



> I agree with you about the PA music, I love that my baseball team doesn't that (though most MLB teams do). The PA is way over implemented the worst in the NBA and NHL.


I really don't gget it, although I know you don't have a culture of singing at games. But is that because they never let you get a culture like that? Or is it that the PA announcers wanted to fill in the gaps in noise?


----------



## bigbossman

TXSkyWatcher said:


> Not sure where you got that idea....there are many more young folks than you think going to the games in our stadiums. Now the rich, well everyone has to be to go to Cowboy game now and get a good seat...I'll give you that one.


Erm I don't mean middle aged and rich. Middle aged and/or rich. The ticket prices and demand would suggest if you are outside of this demographic you are unlikely to be going to games regularly if ever. 

Basically how many of those young people are from a lower class demographic?



KingmanIII said:


> That's the band.


ah


----------



## nomarandlee

bigbossman said:


> Yeah when they bring them themselves, and they are spontanious. No greater sight than an end with lots of different flags and scarves swaying in unision imho.
> 
> Not when the club choreographs fan support, like Chelsea and Arsenal want to do, and have tried to do. When you see 40,000 or 60,000 people waving identical flags in unison it just smacks of corporatism and lameness. It's not football.
> 
> They tell us to sit down, they tell us what flags and scarves to sing, what next they'll tell us which songs to sing or to be quiet (even more)?


 I am guessing they deem some songs to be in "bad taste" or something? I think it would be hard for them control what songs are sung.



> I really don't gget it, although I know you don't have a culture of singing at games. But is that because they never let you get a culture like that? Or is it that the PA announcers wanted to fill in the gaps in noise?


 No, I don't think there has ever been any kind of prohibitions against it of any sort at least that I know of.
I think the PA noise started with dead time between innings/quarters/periods during games in which teams felt they wanted to give entertainment and market to their fans. In the NHL/NBA especially they have convinced themselves that we are all completely ADD and need the biggest video boards and loudest sound effects in order to be entertained.


----------



## bigbossman

nomarandlee said:


> I am guessing they deem some songs to be in "bad taste" or something? I think it would be hard for them control what songs are sung.


well trhey are trying to ban the _arsene wenger is a paedo song_, they want to get rid of all discrimanatory chanting, and a lot of people don't like the abusive chanting although I find that exceptable if it's in jest (it's better to be abusive than insulting). 

But it's basically a drive to create a glossy product to sell to the world, basically it all boils down to money.




> No, I don't think there has ever been any kind of prohibitions against it of any sort at least that I know of.
> I think the PA noise started with dead time between innings/quarters/periods during games in which teams felt they wanted to give entertainment and market to their fans. In the NHL/NBA especially they have convinced themselves that we are all completely ADD and need the biggest video boards and loudest sound effects in order to be entertained.


Yeah there were quite a few reports about the NBA game in London (in our "quality" newspapers). Less so on the game more on the entertainment. They talked about juggling midgets and stiltwalkers.

It's just alien to us, it might be to with the whole customer/supporter culture. In america the teams see their fans as customers and do all they can to make sure they are enjoying it, in Europe we are supporters and the clubs don't do anything. I know when ever an owner/chairman/media call fans customers there is a lot of backlash, it seems it was always a "you know what time kick off is, if you don't turn up we won't miss you" sort of attitude. 
When I watch the marketing of american sports I now see where the premier league gets it from.

isn't that why people like college sports, because of the authenticity?


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ Yea, the college crowds just seem to be better. Part of that is because they often have a younger demographic are more affordable for the average fan. 

There is more of a grass roots non-commercial aspect to most college sports but even with the cheerleaders and bands even college sports often have the accompanying entertainment. It is an entertainment which has more of a tradition and authentic, even if it can come come off as a bit hokey, compared to the commercial video/sound blitz .


----------



## bigbossman

^^ the only "band" i can think of over here is the official England band, who go to all the games (I think they are wednesday fans). I know they are despised with their constant and annoying renditions of the great escape them tune.

Yeah the cheerleader thing i still don't get. A few clubs have them over here but they are usually a rag tag bunch of to put it kindly, women not blessed in the looks department. Although mexican cheerleaders.... 

Question... other than stand there and look pretty and do a dance what do cheerleaders actually contribute? Do people actually watch them every time they get up and do their thing?


----------



## nomarandlee

bigbossman said:


> ^^
> Question... other than stand there and look pretty and do a dance what do cheerleaders actually contribute? Do people actually watch them every time they get up and do their thing?


 What greater virtue could be there then doing a dance and looking pretty? In short, not much else. I could do without them personally but they don't hurt any I suppose.

I would say the vast majority do not watch them in any length unless if it is real boring game and some of their are super hot. My football team (Chicago Bears) got rid of their cheerleaders in the 80's. In college sports they and the band are much more a right of passage you could say.


----------



## parcdesprinces

bigbossman said:


> and the clubs don't do anything.


Even selling season tickets of the "Virages" (behind-the-goal stands) in Marseille :lol:.



> Is it like ticket touts who buy tickets to sell on?


a kind of, but it's official !! (weird, but official) and, as far I know, only Marseille has such a system in France (where supporter associations sell tickets to other supporters... :nuts



> What are the prices like? How do the clubs make income off there stands?


*Marseille* season-tickets 09/10, *Virages* (sold by the supp. associations): approx. *€190*/£170/$282 (Ligue 1+FA & League cups+Champions League)
By comparison: *Other stands* (except suites & business seats) : from *€300*/£268/$445 to *€850*/£759/$1262 (Ligue 1+FA & League cups+CL)

For example, here are *PSG*' prices (the most expensive in France/L1) :
*Virages* (20% of Parc des Prince): *€275*/£246/$408 (Ligue 1+FA & League cups)
*Other stands* (corner included, except "suites" & business seats) : from *€410*/£366/$609 to *€1900*/£1698/$2821 (Ligue 1+FA & League cups)


About how the club (OM) makes its income:
The club sells all the tickets of the Virages (priced by the club but after arrangements with the supporter associations) to these supporter groups/associations who become the exclusive sellers. Then these groups sell (with a profit margin of course) to the people who want to buy a season ticket in these stands/Virages (40% of Vélodrome: approx. 25,000 seats) !!!!! 
That makes me think to Mafia/Camora... hno: !
Marseille sells 42/45,000 season tickets each year and more than a half is managed by the supp. associations.....



> I'd always thought it was behind the goal...


It's quite unique indeed, and that's a characteristic of Lens and Valenciennes Kops/popular stands.

Lens:











> so you don't mean proper terracing then?


Well, they asked to their clubs (Lens & Valenciennes), which asked to the league, to have a "standing tier" and they will have it, apparently.. how exactly ??? I don't know, but IMO it will be like in Germany....



> lol but PSG are still the best


No comment ! :mad2: 



> Look at the Man United fans who boycotted the club when Glazer become owner, Man united just replaced them with more tourists.


Not surprising ! (I knew about that and also about FC United)
Anyway that's the price to pay for being the most famous league in the world..... 

In France, they could never replace the real supporters by "tourists"..... So that's also why our supporters can face public administrations/clubs etc !

-------------------



> unless you work for the post office or London underground.


:lol: I lived in London several months and I remember very well a strike in the London Underground.. I thought I was back in France  !


----------



## parcdesprinces

bigbossman said:


> so you don't mean proper terracing then?


About that, I forgot to mention Metz (L2) & Rennes (L1) which already have obtained "terracing" back (in small parts of their "Virages") !!

*Metz:*









*Rennes:*










About *Lens :*


> L’un des principaux enjeux de ce nouvel antre lensois concerne un retour aux places debout en tribune Marek. Sensibilisé sur l’aspect de la sécurité, *Gervais Martel a réitéré son envie de faire avancer le dossier des tribunes rétractables comme il en existe déjà en Allemagne.* Cette évolution est d’ailleurs intégrée dans le cahier des charges mis en place par les architectes. Si dans certains stades comme à Metz, Rennes ou Saint-Etienne, la situation a évolué ces derniers temps avec le retrait de certains sièges ; au Racing, on souhaite y ajouter une dose de modernité.
> 
> lensois.com


Essentially: The owner of RC Lens (Gervais Martel) said that he wanted "German style terraces" and (apparently) this is planned with the refurbishment of Stade Bollaert !!!


----------



## Buffalo

bigbossman said:


> Erm I don't mean middle aged and rich. Middle aged and/or rich. The ticket prices and demand would suggest if you are outside of this demographic you are unlikely to be going to games regularly if ever.
> 
> Basically how many of those young people are from a lower class demographic?


Another thing to consider is the size of the market, in the small ones, such as Buffalo, the average price for a game is about $50 while in Dallas and New England a game costs well over $100. I would say about half of the people at Bills games are 25 and under but there is not support for that. 

and speaking of beautiful stadiums, the ralph isnt so bad on the inside, the outside is a different story.


----------



## bigbossman

Buffalo said:


> Another thing to consider is the size of the market, in the small ones, such as Buffalo, the average price for a game is about $50 while in Dallas and New England a game is well over $100. I would save about half of the people are bills games are 25 and under but there is not support for that.


That's the thing Buffalo is a small market in the american sense, but in the European sense it is a largish market. It'd probably have 2-3 teams in most European countries.



> and speaking of beautiful stadiums, the ralph isnt so bad on the inside, the outside is a different story.




I do like ralph wilson lots of character.


----------



## bigbossman

parcdesprinces said:


> Even selling season tickets of the "Virages" (behind-the-goal stands) in Marseille :lol:.
> 
> a kind of, but it's official !! (weird, but official) and, as far I know, only Marseille has such a system in France (where supporter associations sell tickets to other supporters... :nuts


I think some clubs do it in Italy and south America



> *Marseille* season-tickets 09/10, *Virages* (sold by the supp. associations): approx. *€190*/£170/$282 (Ligue 1+FA & League cups+Champions League)
> By comparison: *Other stands* (except suites & business seats) : from *€300*/£268/$445 to *€850*/£759/$1262 (Ligue 1+FA & League cups+CL)
> 
> For example, here are *PSG*' prices (the most expensive in France/L1) :
> *Virages* (20% of Parc des Prince): *€275*/£246/$408 (Ligue 1+FA & League cups)
> *Other stands* (corner included, except "suites" & business seats) : from *€410*/£366/$609 to *€1900*/£1698/$2821 (Ligue 1+FA & League cups)


Best premier league figures I could find...

ARSENAL 

2008-09: £855 - £1,825 
2009-10: Price freeze 

ASTON VILLA 

2008-09: £265 - £510 
2009-10: £295 - £510 

BLACKBURN 

2008-09: £249 - £439 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

BOLTON 

2008-09: £299 - £449 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

CHELSEA 

2008-09: £660 - £1,150 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

EVERTON 

2008-09: £503 - £603 
2009-10: £399 - £586 

FULHAM 

2008-09: £299 - £779 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

HULL 

2008-09: £380 - £450 
2009-10: Price freeze 

LIVERPOOL 

2008-09: £650 - £750 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

MAN CITY 

2008-09: £388 - £626 
2009-10: Price freeze/possible discount 

MAN UTD 

2008-09: £494 - £912 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

MIDDLESBROUGH 

2008-09: £390 - £550 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

NEWCASTLE 

2008-09: £330 - £658 
2009-10: £300 - £598 

PORTSMOUTH 

2008-09: £600 - £925 
2009-10: £500 - £900 

STOKE 

2008-09: £334 - £499 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

SUNDERLAND 

2008-09: £415 - £525 
2009-10: £350 - £465 

TOTTENHAM 

2008-09: £635 - £1,675 
2009-10: Price freeze 

WEST BROM 

2008-09: £299 - £399 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

WEST HAM 

2008-09: £615 - £885 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

WIGAN 

2008-09: £250 - £295 
2009-10: Prices TBC 

match day (selected)

Arsenal: Category A Matches (£48 - £94) / Category B Matches (£33 - £66)

Chelsea: £45 - £65

Liverpool: Cat A (£28 - £39) / Cat B (£26 - £37)

Manchester United: £27-£49

I am still surprised that PSG can't sell out though? 

Crystal palace (15,220 08/09) in the championship do season tickets behind the goal for £270 (more expensive than Wigan) which is more expensive than PSG (behind the goal), but then I doubt more than 2-3 palace home games are televised per season. We have strict rules on televising football over here so that people go to games, it also makes rights more valuable because of scarcity.



> About how the club (OM) makes its income:
> The club sells all the tickets of the Virages (priced by the club but after arrangements with the supporter associations) to these supporter groups/associations who become the exclusive sellers. Then these groups sell (with a profit margin of course) to the people who want to buy a season ticket in these stands/Virages (40% of Vélodrome: approx. 25,000 seats) !!!!!
> That makes me think to Mafia/Camora... hno: !
> Marseille sells 42/45,000 season tickets each year and more than a half is managed by the supp. associations.....


It's outsourcing though, the supporters clubs can do a better job of selling more tickets. Probably because fans refuse to buy them directly from the club?

OF course if the supporters clubs had half a brain they;d not do it as they are taking money away from their club, or do they think it grows on trees?



> It's quite unique indeed, and that's a characteristic of Lens and Valenciennes Kops/popular stands.
> 
> Lens:


Not that unique, the popular stand at Maine road (manchester city), the kippax was on the side (held 26,000), Celtic's poplar stand (the jungle) was on the side. And Tottenham _claimed_ their popular stand was on the side, known as the shelf, but apparently they used to move it every year. 



> Well, they asked to their clubs (Lens & Valenciennes), which asked to the league, to have a "standing tier" and they will have it, apparently.. how exactly ??? I don't know, but IMO it will be like in Germany....


Good, the more countries that bring it back, the bigger the momentum




> No comment ! :mad2:


lmao



> Not surprising ! (I knew about that and also about FC United)
> Anyway that's the price to pay for being the most famous league in the world.....


But only myopic idiots want that, I hate all these people who accept their clubs going on Asian and American tours to raise revenue, then complain about ticket prices and about the tourists coming to stadiums, you can't have it both ways.

Most people could care less if the prem was the most famous but that's the problem most people dno't run the clubs and most people aren't trying to extort the game for personal gain (end rant)



> In France, they could never replace the real supporters by "tourists"..... So that's also why our supporters can face public administrations/clubs etc !
> 
> -------------------


exactly, nor can most clubs in England, but then some seem to rather have empty seats than rowdy fans who create an atmosphere



> :lol: I lived in London several months and I remember very well a strike in the London Underground.. I thought I was back in France  !


lol _it's a London ting_, we ain't like the rest of the country!



parcdesprinces said:


> About that, I forgot to mention Metz (L2) & Rennes (L1) which already have obtained "terracing" back (in small parts of their "Virages") !!
> 
> *Metz:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rennes:*


What happens if the fans either side want to sit down? How do they see over people standing? 

My point, what's the point in having a small standing section, it should take up the whole standing




> About *Lens :*
> 
> 
> Essentially: The owner of RC Lens (Gervais Martel) said that he wanted "German style terraces" and (apparently) this is planned with the refurbishment of Stade Bollaert !!!


Brilliant, they're bringing football back!


----------



## Bobby3

Man Utd's cheap tickets are in this little hanging tier they rammed into the top of the Stretford End.


----------



## parcdesprinces

bigbossman said:


> I am still surprised that PSG can't sell out though?
> 
> ......which is more expensive than PSG (behind the goal)


In France, PSG has the best average attendance - by percentage of capacity - since more than 20 years and as far I remember, except the lower "Boulogne" Stand (which is more than a special case***), the two Virages have always been sold out (season tickets) ! 
Not to forget that the prices, in most of other tiers, are far from cheap (and not only for a French supporter)......

*** About Lower Boulogne Stand/Kop/Virage (aka Kop of Boulogne, tribune Rouge: KOB, Rouge) : 

_""It is known as the "most notorious stand in French football" due to its links with violence and far-right political groups and is a symbol for football hooliganism and political extremism within French culture. [...] The Kop has become synonymous in French public opinion with not only football hooliganism, but racism and fascism due to a number of high profile incidents.""

wiki._
:no:

Anyway,

Last season :
-PSG: 92,36% of capacity (average attendance: 40,902 for 44,283 seats: current football cap. at the Parc des Princes). PdP has 48,712 seats, but only during Rugby games !!

For example:
Lyon: 91,11% of capacity (average attendance: 37,394 for 41,044 seats)

....


----------



## bigbarcelona

1. Santiago Bernabeu
2. Camp Nou
3. Old Trafford
4. Wembley Stadium
5. Maracana
6. Azteca
7. La Bombonera
8. San Siro
9 Amsterdam Arena
10. Yankee Stadium

Other than yankee stadium because it is a well known American team... most people in the outside wouldn't known any of the American stadiums that are mentioned by others... unless they have lived in the US. 

NFL and Baseball is really only watch by Americans (with a little European following for NFL and certain countries in Latin America and Japan for baseball). But for the rest of the world? How many know where the Cowboys play? Of the Green Bay Parkers Play? Or USC Plays??? No one knows and probably wouldn't care.

Honest observation and opinion.


----------



## I_live_cement

Bobby3 said:


> Man Utd's cheap tickets are in this little hanging tier they rammed into the top of the Stretford End.


Eh?

Do you mean the North Stand?


----------



## nomarandlee

bigbarcelona said:


> 1. Santiago Bernabeu
> 2. Camp Nou
> 3. Old Trafford
> 4. Wembley Stadium
> 5. Maracana
> 6. Azteca
> 7. La Bombonera
> 8. San Siro
> 9 Amsterdam Arena
> 10. Yankee Stadium
> 
> Other than yankee stadium because it is a well known American team... most people in the outside wouldn't known any of the American stadiums that are mentioned by others... unless they have lived in the US.
> 
> NFL and Baseball is really only watch by Americans (with a little European following for NFL and certain countries in Latin America and Japan for baseball). But for the rest of the world? How many know where the Cowboys play? Of the Green Bay Parkers Play? Or USC Plays??? No one knows and probably wouldn't care.
> 
> Honest observation and opinion.


 Great, even your summary is true though it still has little to do with if a stadium is beautiful stadiums. A potentially beautiful stadium isn't' beautiful do to someone's ignorance of not knowing of it.


----------



## Andrew_za

error


----------



## westsidebomber

bigbossman said:


> ^^ of course pro... I know your college stadiums are full of rowdies, although at FSU it still sees to be PA led with the tomhawk chop tune!


Here's the FSU band doing the Seminole War Chant...it is definitely overplayed during their games, but still one of the best college fight songs out there!


----------



## seba93

Andrew_za said:


> *Cape Town Stadium*- Cape Town, South Africa


green point stadium


----------



## MelbournesNT

1. New Wembley 








2. Melbourne Cricket ground








3. San Siro








4. Bernabeu 








5. Melbourne Ractangular Stadium (In Construction) 







- 








6. Stade Luigi Ferrarsis 








7. Westfalen Stadion 








8. Lang Park (Suncorp Stadium) 








9. Soccer City 








10. Amsterdam Arena


----------



## kazetuner

seba93 said:


> green point stadium


Nope, it's called Cape Town Stadium. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cape_Town_Stadium


----------



## westsidebomber

I know this will come off as very ignorant, but why do so many people think that San Siro is a beautiful stadium? Honestly, what aesthetic qualities does it have?

Does this really come off as beautiful to most people? All I see is a huge concrete mass! When I look at it it just reminds me of the "cookie cutter" stadiums of the 70's in the US. Big and very intimidating, but ugly beyond description.




























Now I understand the history and the quality of the teams that play inside, but that does not make the stadium beautiful. On the outside, it is still one ugly looking stadium! I don't want to start some big argument, just my opinion!


----------



## Andrew_za

*Cape Town Stadium*- Cape Town, South Africa (previously known as Greenpoint Stadium)
























The colour of the facade changes depending on the time and light of day.


----------



## Sjoerd

i love that minimalistic design, all that grey looks nice, i hope they will light it up in multicolor when its dark, that will give a great view!


----------



## salaverryo

MelbournesNT said:


> 6. Stade Luigi Ferrarsis


*Stadio* Luigi Ferraris, also known as Marassi, is located in the port city of Genoa, Italy. It is home to both the Genoa & Sampdoria clubs.


----------



## FastFerrari

The best stadium in college football imho and top 5 in the world hehehe:bash:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## seaphorm

it's been mentioned before... surely... 

the MCG, melbourne... a special place for any cricket fan... and seeing south africa beat australia there in 2009 is a highlight.









if you judge a stadium by the beauty and patriotism of it's design... Melbourne Rectangular Stadium/AAMI park
(unfortunately, we lost the league there a couple of weeks back)

















if you judge a stadium by the atmosphere it creates... stade de france. the roar of the crowd is awe inspiring... it's truely an intimidating place for non french teams to play.









a close second for atmosphere would have to be twickenham... i hate the song... but swing low sweet chariot never sounded so powerful as when it's sung by 82,000 englishmen baying for all black blood... 









if you judge it by the style of it's exterior... Kaohsuing stadium









and obviously, i'm gonna have to put my home town in there... westpac stadium... wellington


----------



## Slam321

1. Wembley








2. Santiago Bernabeu








3. Old Trafford








4. Veltins Arena








5. Grand Stade Lille Metropole (u/c)








6. Stamford Bridge








7. HSV NordBank Arena








8. Anfield Road








9. Stade de France








10. Reliant Stadium


----------



## anze

1.Wembley
2.Stamford bridge
3.Soccer city stadium
4.Moses Mobhida stadium (durban)
5.Sports park Stožice (Ljubljana)
6.OL land
7.Olympic stadium Berlin
8.Birds nest
9.Allianz arena
10.Arizona Cardinals stadium


----------



## GideaParkHammer

1 Wembley
2 Don Bass
3 Nou Camp
4 Allianz
5 Millenium Stadium (Fifa and Uefa accept Wales as a seperate country in regards to football lol)


----------



## bongo-anders

I will only comment on stadiums that i have been in.

1 Allianz Arena
2 Amsterdam Arena
3 Old Trafford
4 Parken 
5 Camp Nou (it desperately needs some major repair or else it would have been on top of the list)


Olympiastadium in München and Berlin, gottlieb Daimler and Veltin Arena would most likely have been on the list but only one stadium in each country and only 5 to choose from.


----------



## hugenholz

1. Camp Nou, Barcelona
2. Emirates Stadium, Arsenal
3. Amsterdam Arena, Ajax
4. Arena auf Schalke, Schalke 04
5. Stadion da Luz, Benfica


----------



## eomer

1- Wembley
2- Allianz Arena
3- Stade de France
4- Camp Nou
5- Amsterdam's Arena


----------



## 863552

1. Wembley
2. Allianz Arena
3. Stade De France
4. Athens Olympics
5. Camp Nou.


----------



## sali_haci

I will count only the stadiums in Eastern Europe 


* Ataturk Olympic stadium, Istanbul *






























*Olympic stadium, Athens*




















*Donbass arena, Donetsk*




















*Luzhniki stadium, Moscow*




















*Boris Paichadze Stadium, Tbilisi*


----------



## Marco_

1 Camp Nou
2 Anfield
3 Allianz
4 Dragao
5 San Siro


----------



## lpioe

1) San Siro
2) Olympiastadion Berlin
3) Camp Nou
4) Old Trafford
5) Dragao


----------



## eomer

sali_haci said:


> I will count only the stadiums in Eastern Europe
> * Ataturk Olympic stadium, Istanbul *
> *Olympic stadium, Athens*
> *Luzhniki stadium, Moscow*


All stadias with non removable athletic tracks should not be used for soccer or rugby.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo

Camp Nou, Barça
San Siro, Inter / Milan
Westfalenstadion, B.Dortmund
Dosnbass Arena, Shaktar
Do Dragao, Porto
imho


----------



## Mr. Fitz

eomer said:


> All stadias with non removable athletic tracks should not be used for soccer or rugby.


This thread is top 5 stadiums though, not football.

1. Allianz Arena
2. Amsterdam ArenA
3. Estadio La Cartuja
4. Stade Louis II
5. Wembley Stadium

My favourites.


----------



## crazyalex

1. Wembley Stadium in United Kingdom 
2. Gazprom Arena (U/C) in Russia
3. Stadion Narodowy (U/C) in Poland
4. Allianz Arena in Germany
5. Donbass Arena in Ukraine


----------



## vanbasten

1. Allianz Arena
2. Cump Nou
3. Donbass Arena
4. Emirates Stadium
5. Axa Stadium


----------



## Archbishop

IN NO ORDER

Cardiff City Stadium

















Luigi Ferrarris Stadium (probably my number one)

















Commerzbank Arena

















Donbass Arena









Philips Stadion


----------



## TheoG

eomer said:


> All stadias with non removable athletic tracks should not be used for soccer or rugby.


So your saying that Olympiastadion Berlin, Moses Mabhida Stadium and half of the stadiums in the 2002 World Cup, among others, shouldn't have been allowed to host football, right?
Just live with it.


----------



## plasticterminator

In work sentiment-
Old Wembley England
Millennium Wales
Athens Olympic Greece
San Siro Italy
Luzhniki Russia

In facilities/infrastructure-
Donbass Arena Ukraine
New Wembley England
Allianz Germany
Stade de France France
Amsterdam Arena Holland


----------



## KingmanIII

In no particular order:

1. Donbass
2. Wembley
3. Dragao
4. Allianz
5a. Emirates
5b. Aviva

and believe me, it's a TOUGH list...


----------



## KingmanIII

(honorable mention to Parken...love that ground)


----------



## Kobo

I'm really surprised that Wembley keeps on being put on peoples lists. Yes the actual structure of the stadium and infrastucture around it are fantastic but the pitch sucks big time, surely that should be taken into consideration.

My top 5:
Luigi Ferrarris Stadium, Genova Italy - as its a small beautiful compact football stadium
Nou Camp,Barcelona Spain - as its a colossal and world famous stadium
Stade de France, Paris France - a great modern multi purpose stadium
The Olympiastadion, Berlin Germany - For its history in different sports and a great renovation
Centre Court, London, UK - Such an intimidating tennis stadium


----------



## MS20

Off the top of my head:

- Donbass Arena (Shakhtar Donestk)
- Wembley Stadium (England national football team)
- Old Trafford (Manchester United)
- Allianz Arena (Bayern, 1860)
- Emirates Stadium (Arsenal)

I'm sure I've missed some that I love, those spring to mind though. That said, the new Galatasaray stadium will be devine.


----------



## alex_zebe

*Nou Camp *










*Braga Stadium* (surprised noone mentioned this one)










*Munich Olympiastadion*










*Amsterdam Arena*










*Poljud Stadium*


----------



## STFC-Doffy

Zentralstadion, Leipzig, Germany:










Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys, Barcelona, Spain:


















Olympic Stadium, Athens, Greece:










Estádio do Dragão, Porto, Portugal:










Stade de Gerland, Lyon, France:


----------



## anze

Olympia stadium, Berlin, Germany
Stadium Stožice U/C, Ljubljana, Slovenia
Da luz, Lisboa, Portugal
Wambley, London, UK
Donbass arena


----------



## Plevc

1. Twickenham, London
2. Guiseppe Meazza, Milano
3. Westfallenstadion, Dortmund
4. Manuel Ruiz de Lopera, Sevilla
5. Stade de France, Paris


----------



## dean93

1.Allianz Arena
2.Camp Nou
3.Stade de France 
4.Wembley Stadium
5.Giuseppe Meazza


----------



## limerickguy

in no particular order

Nue Camp




















San Siro



















Estadio Da Luz



















millennium Stadium



















Croke Park


----------



## Walbanger

In no particular order:

Twickenham, London
Stade de France, St Denis
Millennium Stadium, Cardiff
Croke Park, Dublin
Murrayfield, Edinburgh


----------



## Marco_

alex_zebe said:


> *Braga Stadium* (surprised noone mentioned this one)


Because it's a shitty stadium

I'm also surprised some people put the Amsterdam Arena on their list
It looks fine from the outside, but it's a total disaster from the inside hno:


----------



## Cubo99

1. Wembley
2. Camp Nou
3. Estádio da Luz
4. San Siro
5. Donbass Arena


----------



## alex_zebe

Marco_ said:


> Because it's a shitty stadium


Why is it shitty? (I'm predicting you're going to say "because it only has 2 stands")


----------



## carlspannoosh

I wouldn't say that it is a bad design but it is unusual and it is bound to polarise views. I think it is quite good but I can think of at least 5 Portuguese stadiums I think are better.


----------



## dark noire

1) Allianz Arena








2) Donbass Arena








3) Estadio Braga








4) Emirates Stadium








5) Amsterdam Arena


----------



## Marco_

alex_zebe said:


> Why is it shitty? (I'm predicting you're going to say "because it only has 2 stands")


Exactly


----------



## alex_zebe

Well, that's one of the reasons why I like it. Nowadays, most stadiums look the same and it's nice to see something that different. And if you add the view... Great stadium IMO.


----------



## nanor

In no particular order:

Helsinki-Olympiastadion









Dublin-Aviva Stadium









Genova-Stadio Luigi Ferraris









Berlin-Olympiastadion









Istanbul-Aturk Olympic Stadium


----------



## PaulFCB

1.Nou Camp
2.San Siro
3.Da Luz
4.Mestalla 
5.ArenA


----------



## Cracovia

in no order 
Da luz 









Donbas arena 









Eden park Prague (look at the wooden roof) 


















Narodowy Warsaw U/c







#

Old Trafford


----------



## parcdesprinces

1- Croke Park, Dublin
2- Olympiastadion, Berlin
3- Stade de France, Paris
4- Santiago Bernabeu, Madrid
5- Millennium Stadium, Cardiff

Honorable mentions: 
Twickenham, London
MurrayFied, Edinburgh


----------



## SASH

Only football stadiums

In no particular order:

Santiago Bernabeu
Old Trafford
Westfalen Stadion
Estádio da Luz
De Kuip


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

I love the new Russian stadiums that are going to do
VTB ARENA MOSCOW(NEW DYNAMO STADIUM)
DONBASS ARENA
CAMP NOW
Narodowy Warsaw 
ALLIANZ ARENA


----------



## hknmtl

if i think with my heart

best-Ali Sami Yen(it will be demolished in 2 months)




































































new Ali Sami Yen, as you know Türk Telekom Arena.



















only beauty doesn't means without memories.


----------



## jackass94

KingmanIII said:


> The roofs are retractable...


yes, but the construction is still looks too heavy

just my opinion


----------



## RaiderATO

jackass94 said:


> I hate those american arenas, roof should cover only seats. When it covers everything it brakes the atmosphere


There shouldn't be a roof at all, but some geographies, climates, etc. in the US "require" one. Especially if they want to use the stadium as convention space for the other 300+ days of the year that it isn't hosting a sporting event.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

RaiderATO said:


> There shouldn't be a roof at all, but some geographies, climates, etc. in the US "require" one. Especially if they want to use the stadium as convention space for the other 300+ days of the year that it isn't hosting a sporting event.


I think a domed roof gives the building an "indoors" feeling, which just doesn't feel right for a stadium somehow. There are plenty are large roofed stadiums that don't have that look, and yet still cover all the seats. You just don't get that impression of that rectangle of sky being hopelessly way above your head with a non-domed roof.


----------



## bd popeye

> Originally Posted by jackass94 View Post
> I hate those american arenas, roof should cover only seats. When it covers everything it brakes the atmosphere


As RaiderATO pionted out some of the extreme climates in the US require a domed stadium.

Domed stadiums are very loud if that's what you mean.. Listen to the noise in the New Oreans Superdome on 10.03.2010..Who Dat?? Who Dat??


----------



## jackass94

That's looks like a huge gymnasium) where's the sky? Maybe someone likes it but not me.


----------



## Welshlad

bd popeye said:


> As RaiderATO pionted out some of the extreme climates in the US require a domed stadium.
> 
> Domed stadiums are very loud if that's what you mean.. Listen to the noise in the New Oreans Superdome on 10.03.2010..Who Dat?? Who Dat??


That is the most god awful noise I have ever heard, its like a room full of people just making noise for the hell of it, not even saying anything!


----------



## bd popeye

Welshlad said:


> That is the most god awful noise I have ever heard, its like a room full of people just making noise for the hell of it, not even saying anything!


That's a lovely statement. I'm sure the New Orleans Staints appreciate that.

As you may or may not know our sports culture in the US is quite different than the rest of the World. Personally I'd never say anything negative about about how countries outside of the USA root on their teams.

By the way college sports is where you will hear singing & chanting in the USA. Not so much in the NFL..well except for this..


----------



## vadin

*The noise is an iintegral part of football*



Welshlad said:


> That is the most god awful noise I have ever heard, its like a room full of people just making noise for the hell of it, not even saying anything!


The noise is not just for the hell of it. In football, the home crowd tries to make as much noise as possible when the visiting team has the ball. This makes it harder for the offense to hear the signals from the Quarterback. In loud stadiums like the one shown above, this makes it impossible for the offense to hear any verbal communication, which leads to mistakes and penalties, and also makes it extremely difficult to change the play at the line of scrimmage. This is one of the reasons why it is much more difficult to win a game if you are the visiting team. Football teams even practice for this by blasting loud music during their practice sessions to simulate the crowd noise.


----------



## Welshlad

vadin said:


> The noise is not just for the hell of it. In football, the home crowd tries to make as much noise as possible when the visiting team has the ball. This makes it harder for the offense to hear the signals from the Quarterback. In loud stadiums like the one shown above, this makes it impossible for the offense to hear any verbal communication, which leads to mistakes and penalties, and also makes it extremely difficult to change the play at the line of scrimmage. This is one of the reasons why it is much more difficult to win a game if you are the visiting team. Football teams even practice for this by blasting loud music during their practice sessions to simulate the crowd noise.


seems to be a bit of bad sportsmanship, but point taken. Still is a bit of a racket though


----------



## bd popeye

Welshlad said:


> seems to be a bit of bad sportsmanship, but point taken. Still is a bit of a racket though


That's how we roll in the USA.

I remember the first and only time I took my *ex-wife* to a sporting event.. she said it was too loud for her..And it was a baseball game!


----------



## vadin

*Anything goes in US sports*



Welshlad said:


> seems to be a bit of bad sportsmanship, but point taken. Still is a bit of a racket though


In American sports(Football, Basketball and Baseball), everything is fair game. The crowd can do or say pretty much anything it wants. Check out the video below about Duke basketball fans.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

bd popeye said:


> That's how we roll in the USA.
> 
> I remember the first and only time I took my *ex-wife* to a sporting event.. she said it was too loud for her..And it was a baseball game!


Where was that? I've been to baseball a few times and it was very sedate.

Actually the only time it was noisy was at a game in Seattle. Nothing to do with the game stirred them, but they had cartoon speedboat races on the scoreboard between innings, and the majority of the crowd were screaming their heads off for their boat to win.

It was a particularly dull game, it has to be said.


As for unsporting, it's hard to think of too many crowds around the world that are sporting for team sports. I remember a game a few years back when my team (Reading) were playing Bournemouth on the last day of the season. Bournemouth were winning 3-1 at half time, and were really on a roll. If they won, and Wigan (just above them) didn't win, then they were in the play-offs and would play us again - and would probably beat us in the form they were in.

If Wigan won though, they were out of the play-offs, and in the second half we took great delight in signing about how Wigan were winning 2-0, and they'd blown it. You could see their heads drop and we came back to draw 3-3, costing them their play-off spot.

It was a complete lie. The Wigan match finished 0-0


----------



## Marckymarc

Rev Stickleback said:


> Where was that? I've been to baseball a few times and it was very sedate.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oD5l3lCHDo&feature=related


----------



## miguelon

bd popeye said:


> That's how we roll in the USA.
> 
> I remember the first and only time I took my *ex-wife* to a sporting event.. she said it was too loud for her..And it was a baseball game!


Baseball can get really loud but only on playoff games, specially if the crowd gets their cheering towels.


----------



## Anubis2051

Rev Stickleback said:


> Where was that? I've been to baseball a few times and it was very sedate.
> 
> Actually the only time it was noisy was at a game in Seattle. Nothing to do with the game stirred them, but they had cartoon speedboat races on the scoreboard between innings, and the majority of the crowd were screaming their heads off for their boat to win.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ191gUnCvM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZra9SebNAg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpGRym901uk

The last one was at 2 in the morning too if I remember correctly



miguelon said:


> Baseball can get really loud but only on playoff games, specially if the crowd gets their cheering towels.


Don't get me started on those. Stupidest idea ever after the wave.


----------



## JYDA

bd popeye said:


> That's how we roll in the USA.
> 
> I remember the first and only time I took my *ex-wife* to a sporting event.. she said it was too loud for her..And it was a baseball game!


I hope you divorced her on the spot for that


----------



## koolio

JYDA said:


> I hope you divorced her on the spot for that


I hope you know for certain that they got divorced. Otherwise you would feel awfully silly if it turns out that she passed away due to a terminal illness hno:


----------



## rantanamo

Welshlad said:


> That is the most god awful noise I have ever heard, its like a room full of people just making noise for the hell of it, not even saying anything!


As pointed out, noise in American football has an effect on the game. By the same token of making communication nearly impossible for the opposition, fans also need to know when to make noise when their own team has the ball. That's why you don't see songs during game play. You simply need more noise while the visitors are on offense and you need to be able to stop while your own team is calling signals. You'll even see the home team signal to mute the noise a bit some times. Its just different. Some teams still have chants or songs in between relevant times. Look up Rocky Top or Saw Varsity's Horns off. They simply have their time and place.


----------



## Marckymarc

koolio said:


> I hope you know for certain that they got divorced. Otherwise you would feel awfully silly if it turns out that she passed away due to a terminal illness hno:


Since when do you refer to a dead spouse as an "ex-wife"? :lol:


----------



## ElvisBC

anyone who put camp nou to spot no.1 has either no clue or has never been there. the thing is old, it's falling apart and is nowhere near beind beautiul, it is only huge!

however new look looks nice indeed, if they ever do it!


----------



## PaulFCB

Never liked the new proposal from a few years ago, so I was happy it didn't happen.
And yes, I've been to Camp Nou and it's really great .


----------



## ElvisBC

PaulFCB said:


> Never liked the new proposal from a few years ago, so I was happy it didn't happen.
> And yes, I've been to Camp Nou and it's really great .


yes, by size  and if you've been there you know its theatre-like atmosphere now. the only great thing there is football they play.


----------



## MarceloLima

this one wwill be great too !


Estadio Nacional, Brasilia, Brasil


----------



## WesTexas

potiz81 said:


> American stadiums are always soooo ugly!


European Stadiums are Sooo weird. (JK) 


Everyone can make generalist BS comments but i think you should keep them to your self unless you have something to add.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

great stadiums. Kaohsiung looks awesome! Can't believe I've never seen that one before.


----------



## latinoamericano 1

*América Latina-fotos de estadios en hd*

amigos latinos subamos fotos de los mejores estadios modernos en HD para mostrale al mundo la mejor arquitectura nuestra.
Argentina
Bolivia
Brasil
Chile
Colombia
Costa Rica
Cuba
Ecuador
El Salvador
Guatemala
Haití
Honduras
México
Nicaragua
Panamá
Paraguay
Perú
República Dominicana
Uruguay
Venezuela


----------



## latinoamericano 1

de Colombia
Estadio Atanasio Girardot


----------



## latinoamericano 1

suban mas esta por ejemplo el de las chivas


----------



## guy4versa4

nice seat color!


----------



## elpolaco

repin said:


>


PGE Arena POLAND


----------



## Alvaro Aloi

*nutty*

i think it looks great i believe these are some of the great stadiums who agrees??


----------



## zombee

*Olympic NSC*
Kyiv


----------



## zombee

Donbass Arena


----------



## potiz81

Athens' Olympic Stadium Spyros Louis is the definition of the beauty:


----------



## Knitemplar

Ahtnes /\/\ Without Calatrava's addition, it would be NOTHING.


----------



## potiz81

Don΄t worry, Calatrava's roof is not gonna fly and leave the place anytime soon. So you can sleep calm, Athens olympic stadium is and will be a masterpiece for the years to come.


----------



## Scba

Yeah, Athens is pretty blah without the roof.


----------



## masterpaul

Athens stadium is the roof  It incorporates the simple facade of the stadium perfectly. It looks like the facade was made for that roof, it makes the bowl look like it was made for that roof. Interstingly enough the stadiums bowl facade looks better then all those glass facades (that make stadiums look like shopping centers )

On the other hand that roof costed as much as a brand new stadium, but it was worth it. A nice masterpiece.


----------



## potiz81

masterpaul said:


> Interstingly enough the stadiums bowl facade looks better then all those glass facades (that make stadiums look like shopping centers


Exactly. Calatrava himself rejected the idea of rebuilding the bowl, because its simplicity and minimalism fits the roof and its aesthetic standards. I don't like the idea of some modern stadiums looking like 90's malls or multipex cinemas and for sure I wouldn't like especially THIS one to look like the rest. Sometimes, less is more.


----------



## Knitemplar

potiz81 said:


> Don΄t worry, Calatrava's roof is not gonna fly and leave the place anytime soon. So you can sleep calm, Athens olympic stadium is and will be a masterpiece for the years to come.


Ha! With Greece's debt, they may have to take that down and sell it for scrap iron.


----------



## ellis896

Knitemplar this is not a politics thread. Just deal with it and get a life


----------



## guy4versa4

athens olympic stadium look wonderful....its so calatrava,so avant garde,one of the best looking stadium


----------



## JD47

*Your top five Stadiums in the World*

I thought it would be good to start a thread about your top 5 stadiums in the world. Whether it be a big stadium or small one.
My top five are:
1. Anfield (LFC)
2. Camp Nou (FCB)
3. Aviva Stadium (DUB)
4. Stade de France (PAR)
5. Wembley(London)
What about you guys.


----------



## adeaide

1. Seoul World Cup Stadium (Seoul , Korea)

2. Estadio Azteca (Mexico City , Mexico)

3. Soccer City (Johannesburg , South Africa)

4. Estádio da Luz (Lisbon , Portugal)

5. Millenium Stadium (Cardiff , Wales)


----------



## JimB

1. White Hart Lane (Tottenham Hotspur, London)
2. Santiago Bernabeu (Real Madrid)
3. Estadio do Dragao (FC Porto)
4. Signal Iduna Park (Borussia Dortmund)
5. Lords Cricket Ground (MCC, London)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

1. Aviva Stadium (Dublin, Ireland)
2. MCG (Melbourne, Australia)
3. Wembley (London, UK)
4. Rŭngrado May First Stadium (Pyongyang, NK)
5. Suncorp Stadium (Brisbane, Australia)


----------



## SO143

is wembley the most expensive football stadium in the world?


----------



## Anubis2051

1. Yankee Stadium (New York)

2. PNC Park (Pittsburgh)

3. MetLife Stadium (East Rutherford, NJ)

4. Oriole Park at Camden Yards (Baltimore)

5. Fenway Park (Boston)


----------



## JYDA

In no particular order

Wembley (England)
Soccer City (South Africa)
Cowboys Stadium (USA)
Beijing Olympic Stadium aka the Bird's Nest (China)
Allianz Arena (Germany)


----------



## West12Rangers

Anubis2051 said:


> 1. Yankee Stadium (New York)
> 
> 2. PNC Park (Pittsburgh)
> 
> 3. MetLife Stadium (East Rutherford, NJ)
> 
> 4. Oriole Park at Camden Yards (Baltimore)
> 
> 5. Fenway Park (Boston)


none outside of the USA?


----------



## MexicoArch

*Omnilife Stadium* 

*Location:* Zapopan, Jalisco, Mexico
*Opened:* July 30, 2010
*Construction Cost:* 3.5 Billion MXN ($200 million U.S. Dollars)
*Surface:* Artificial Turf
*Capacity:* 49,850


----------



## MexicoArch

*Omnilife Stadium* 

*Location:* Zapopan, Jalisco, Mexico
*Opened:* July 30, 2010
*Construction Cost:* 3.5 Billion MXN ($200 million U.S. Dollars)
*Surface:* Artificial Turf
*Capacity:* 49,850


----------



## master-chivas

^^^^^^
not nice...hno:hno:
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
AWESOME:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## master-chivas

1: Allianz Arena (Germany)
2: Estadio Omnilife (Mexico)
3: Emirates Stadium (England)
4: Estadio da Luz (Portugal)
5: Cowboys Stadium (U.S.A.)


----------



## Kaufmann

Ohhhhhh the one and only Temple of football - The Westfalenstadion!




















pssstttt listen.......thats the vibe of Dortmund : Banana:


----------



## KiwiRob

I don't understand peoples attraction to this one, it's just a dingy old stadium with a funny looking roof tacked on, it only looks good when photographed at night.



potiz81 said:


>


----------



## master_klon

Kaufmann said:


> Ohhhhhh the one and only Temple of football - The Westfalenstadion!


Even as a fan of Die Königsblauen, I admit that this is an incredible stadium.


----------



## guy4versa

master-chivas said:


> ^^^^^^
> not nice...hno:hno:
> 
> AWESOME:banana::banana::banana::banana:


it very unique...interior and exterior...love mexico omnilife


----------



## Demetrius

Knitemplar said:


> Ha! With Greece's debt, they may have to take that down and sell it for scrap iron.





KiwiRob said:


> I don't understand peoples attraction to this one, it's just a dingy old stadium with a funny looking roof tacked on, it only looks good when photographed at night.


----------



## LucianPopa1000

Cogan said:


> Really? I see a lopsided stadium with a tacky exterior and a hideous, disjointed roof.


Im only talking about interiors.


----------



## jackass94

new stadium in Kazan is going to be beautiful. Or I just like this type of arenas, Leipzig and Dragao are my favs either


----------



## Andreww

1-Stadium Australia/Sydney








2-Beijing National/Beijing








3-Greenpoint/Capetown








4-Allianz Arena/Munich








5-Wembley/London








6-Melbourne Rectangular/Melbourne








7-Soldier Field/Chicago








8-Stade de France/Saint Denis-Paris








9-Dragao/Porto








10-Warsaw National/Warsaw


----------



## markfos

PGE Arena Gdańsk, Poland


----------



## Nikola10

can it be a arena?


----------



## walthiero

I am personally a fan of english stadiums, with the stands close to the field. I hate stadiums with big walls. I'm not lucky because i live in holland, in holland almost all the stadiums have that ugly walls:

















this is the stadium of pec zwolle, if you watch a match on tv you can't even see the stands! 
in holland there are many other stadiums like this, examples are de goffert (nec), polman stadion (heracles almelo), and de grolsch veste (fc twente).

my top 10 stadiums are
1. old trafford (manchester united)








2. highbury (arsenal previous ground)








3. de kuip (feyenoord rotterdam)








4. allianz arena (bayern münchen)








5. friends arena (aik solna)








6. stade du thillenberg (Fc differdange 03 former stadium)(luxembourg)
















7. stamford bridge (chelsea)








8. stade félix bollaert (rc lens)








9. st james park (newcastle united)








10. westfalenstadion (BVB)


----------



## mckeenan

Surprisingly, most people like modern german stadiums, like the Allianz, the Veltins or the Signal Iduna, but i miss one of the most iconic stadiums in Germany, the Mercedes-Benz Arena (also known as Neckarstadion) in Stuttgart, with unique features as the fabric-made rooftop:










It has a track around the pitch, but for what i seen, it may be convered with aditional rows of seats, but i'm not sure on this point. Anyway, although probably is not the best place to see a game, is very impressive and quite unique.


----------



## Moridin2002

Here are 6 of my most beatiful stadiums.
Friends Arena








AAMI Park Stadium








Donbass arena








Olympic stadium Munchen








Allianz Arena








Estadio da Luz


----------



## knot7

Safeco Field
Miller Park
Reliant Stadium
Telstra Dome
Suncorp Stadium


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana Stadium*


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr​


----------



## bongo-anders

knot7 said:


> Safeco Field
> Miller Park
> Reliant Stadium
> Telstra Dome
> Suncorp Stadium


I simply just love Reliant and Suncorp Stadium, both stadiums are not that known of here in Europe and that's a shame.


----------



## Lumbergo

Reliant is an epic stadium. :cheers:

















































I think if it were located in europe most forum members here would be drooling over it.


----------



## Benn

^^ Lotta people on both sides of the pond are drooling over that seating bowl anyway, the location and exterior may be below average on a good day, but that bowl is just about perfect


----------



## West12Rangers

Reliant is a great stadium alright


----------



## mckeenan

I didn't know about the Reliant, but it's quite impressive. 69000 seats, a retractable roof, and large advertising spaces, as in the majority of the american stadiums. The arch-like roof strucutre is truly a beauty.


----------



## andretanure

Reliant is huge!!! I'm impressed.


----------



## reno16

stadium Omnilife














































via:


----------



## mckeenan

> stadium Omnilife


Great feeling of stronghold, and with that rare double ring of VIP seating between the two main tiers (most stadiums have just one of those).

Here i found a 360º view.


----------



## reno16

Stadium Victoria


----------



## West12Rangers

reno16 said:


> Stadium Victoria


where is this stadium?


----------

